# Is Linux as good as many people say??



## guyfawkestruepirate

Hello everyone question i am wondering if the Linux operating system is as good as many people say it is many other people i have talked to both online & real life say it is better then Windows & works very well at least from there experiences  i have used computers since late  1995   & all my life i have been ether a Mac or Windows person so i ask you guys today is Linux really a good system yes or no & what should i know & learn about it??.


----------



## Pogo

Ernie S. might be of some insight here.  He runs it.


----------



## Bleipriester

If you want easy tasks unnecessarily complicated and can forbear from proper games, it might be the OS for you.


----------



## waltky

Linux is good if you're familiar with it...

... and a bit of a techie...

... should be a copy of Linux for Dummies...

... or An Idiots Guide to Linux...

... both good beginners books...

... at your local public library.


----------



## Decus

Running an operating system like Ubuntu or as I've been told, Mint, is very easy and compared to Microsoft, problem free. The weakness is at the gaming level - not too many titles available.

The available business suites like Libre Office take a little getting used to but they offer the same functionality as that found with Microsoft Office.

The key is to select the right hardware as not all firms provide Linux drivers and updates for their hardware - which is often the difficulty some people experience with Linux operating systems.

I quit Microsoft six years ago despite the fact that the other 30 people in my office are running Microsoft. Never a problem in all that time.

.


----------



## Bleipriester

Problem free? While it begins with that you have to configure your computer according to driver availability?


----------



## Ringel05

For most beginners I recommend either Mint or Ubuntu as they have the restricted (corporate owned) drivers built in or easily installed from the software package.  As everyone else has said the primary weakness is in the gaming department (for now), if it wasn't for that I'd use Ubuntu exclusively.  
Ubuntu has a slightly higher learning curve that Mint but from what I've read most non-techie Windows users prefer it over Mint once they get used to it (it's not hard to learn it).


Mint


----------



## Bleipriester

Also a very good and reliable OS is MS-DOS. You guys should give it a try.

MS-DOS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> Problem free? While it begins with that you have to configure your computer according to driver availability?



Oh for Pete's sake Blie...really?
I have been using Mint for years and have setup many friends PC's with Linux and everything is just fine.
 Mint or Ubuntu will operate on all but a few systems with no driver issues whatsoever...in fact much faster to setup printers/cameras etc. than windows in most cases unless you bought some cheap knockoff.
  Once I install mint...I never have to do anything else except update every so often...which I know is sooo difficult...I have to click "ok"...man that is so hard!!

  Give it a break.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem free? While it begins with that you have to configure your computer according to driver availability?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake Blie...really?
> I have been using Mint for years and have setup many friends PC's with Linux and everything is just fine.
> Mint or Ubuntu will operate on all but a few systems with no driver issues whatsoever...in fact much faster to setup printers/cameras etc. than windows in most cases unless you bought some cheap knockoff.
> Once I install mint...I never have to do anything else except update every so often...which I know is sooo difficult...I have to click "ok"...man that is so hard!!
> 
> Give it a break.
Click to expand...

Linux has only standard drivers. Support by the hardware manufacturers is minimal to not existing. I am really not a "Linux-opponent" but people trying Linux need to know that they now need two operating systems for the same tasks one OS was more than sufficient before.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem free? While it begins with that you have to configure your computer according to driver availability?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake Blie...really?
> I have been using Mint for years and have setup many friends PC's with Linux and everything is just fine.
> Mint or Ubuntu will operate on all but a few systems with no driver issues whatsoever...in fact much faster to setup printers/cameras etc. than windows in most cases unless you bought some cheap knockoff.
> Once I install mint...I never have to do anything else except update every so often...which I know is sooo difficult...I have to click "ok"...man that is so hard!!
> 
> Give it a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux has only standard drivers. Support by the hardware manufacturers is minimal to not existing. I am really not a "Linux-opponent" but people trying Linux need to know that they now need two operating systems for the same tasks one OS was more than sufficient before.
Click to expand...

Nice myth but hey, don't let that stop you........


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem free? While it begins with that you have to configure your computer according to driver availability?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake Blie...really?
> I have been using Mint for years and have setup many friends PC's with Linux and everything is just fine.
> Mint or Ubuntu will operate on all but a few systems with no driver issues whatsoever...in fact much faster to setup printers/cameras etc. than windows in most cases unless you bought some cheap knockoff.
> Once I install mint...I never have to do anything else except update every so often...which I know is sooo difficult...I have to click "ok"...man that is so hard!!
> 
> Give it a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux has only standard drivers. Support by the hardware manufacturers is minimal to not existing. I am really not a "Linux-opponent" but people trying Linux need to know that they now need two operating systems for the same tasks one OS was more than sufficient before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice myth but hey, don't let that stop you........
Click to expand...


It doesn't. 
He keeps trying to get his RedHat 6 to install...gives up and re-declares Linux doesn't work.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> ...I am not a "Linux-opponent"....


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem free? While it begins with that you have to configure your computer according to driver availability?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake Blie...really?
> I have been using Mint for years and have setup many friends PC's with Linux and everything is just fine.
> Mint or Ubuntu will operate on all but a few systems with no driver issues whatsoever...in fact much faster to setup printers/cameras etc. than windows in most cases unless you bought some cheap knockoff.
> Once I install mint...I never have to do anything else except update every so often...which I know is sooo difficult...I have to click "ok"...man that is so hard!!
> 
> Give it a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux has only standard drivers. Support by the hardware manufacturers is minimal to not existing. I am really not a "Linux-opponent" but people trying Linux need to know that they now need two operating systems for the same tasks one OS was more than sufficient before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice myth but hey, don't let that stop you........
Click to expand...

What myth?


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem free? While it begins with that you have to configure your computer according to driver availability?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake Blie...really?
> I have been using Mint for years and have setup many friends PC's with Linux and everything is just fine.
> Mint or Ubuntu will operate on all but a few systems with no driver issues whatsoever...in fact much faster to setup printers/cameras etc. than windows in most cases unless you bought some cheap knockoff.
> Once I install mint...I never have to do anything else except update every so often...which I know is sooo difficult...I have to click "ok"...man that is so hard!!
> 
> Give it a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux has only standard drivers. Support by the hardware manufacturers is minimal to not existing. I am really not a "Linux-opponent" but people trying Linux need to know that they now need two operating systems for the same tasks one OS was more than sufficient before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice myth but hey, don't let that stop you........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't.
> He keeps trying to get his RedHat 6 to install...gives up and re-declares Linux doesn't work.
Click to expand...

lol.
Linux is the OS for the escapists. If you don´t want your software to run and your hardware to be used properly, hey, try Noobuntu.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> Linux is the OS for the escapists. If you don´t want your software to run and your hardware to be used properly, hey, try Noobuntu.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem free? While it begins with that you have to configure your computer according to driver availability?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake Blie...really?
> I have been using Mint for years and have setup many friends PC's with Linux and everything is just fine.
> Mint or Ubuntu will operate on all but a few systems with no driver issues whatsoever...in fact much faster to setup printers/cameras etc. than windows in most cases unless you bought some cheap knockoff.
> Once I install mint...I never have to do anything else except update every so often...which I know is sooo difficult...I have to click "ok"...man that is so hard!!
> 
> Give it a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux has only standard drivers. Support by the hardware manufacturers is minimal to not existing. I am really not a "Linux-opponent" but people trying Linux need to know that they now need two operating systems for the same tasks one OS was more than sufficient before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice myth but hey, don't let that stop you........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What myth?
Click to expand...

RestrictedDrivers - Community Help Wiki

10 things to do first in Linux Mint 17.2 Cinnamon - Easy Linux tips project


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem free? While it begins with that you have to configure your computer according to driver availability?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake Blie...really?
> I have been using Mint for years and have setup many friends PC's with Linux and everything is just fine.
> Mint or Ubuntu will operate on all but a few systems with no driver issues whatsoever...in fact much faster to setup printers/cameras etc. than windows in most cases unless you bought some cheap knockoff.
> Once I install mint...I never have to do anything else except update every so often...which I know is sooo difficult...I have to click "ok"...man that is so hard!!
> 
> Give it a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux has only standard drivers. Support by the hardware manufacturers is minimal to not existing. I am really not a "Linux-opponent" but people trying Linux need to know that they now need two operating systems for the same tasks one OS was more than sufficient before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice myth but hey, don't let that stop you........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't.
> He keeps trying to get his RedHat 6 to install...gives up and re-declares Linux doesn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.
> Linux is the OS for the escapists. If you don´t want your software to run and your hardware to be used properly, hey, try Noobuntu.
Click to expand...

All hail the great God Microsoft eh?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem free? While it begins with that you have to configure your computer according to driver availability?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake Blie...really?
> I have been using Mint for years and have setup many friends PC's with Linux and everything is just fine.
> Mint or Ubuntu will operate on all but a few systems with no driver issues whatsoever...in fact much faster to setup printers/cameras etc. than windows in most cases unless you bought some cheap knockoff.
> Once I install mint...I never have to do anything else except update every so often...which I know is sooo difficult...I have to click "ok"...man that is so hard!!
> 
> Give it a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux has only standard drivers. Support by the hardware manufacturers is minimal to not existing. I am really not a "Linux-opponent" but people trying Linux need to know that they now need two operating systems for the same tasks one OS was more than sufficient before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice myth but hey, don't let that stop you........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RestrictedDrivers - Community Help Wiki
> 
> 10 things to do first in Linux Mint 17.2 Cinnamon - Easy Linux tips project
Click to expand...

There are some half-assed drivers. Again, I tried Ubunto some years ago and neither sound nor the surfstick worked. Furthermore, you have to get your software through a tool and won´t find installers. Very strange.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linux is the OS for the escapists. If you don´t want your software to run and your hardware to be used properly, hey, try Noobuntu.
Click to expand...


----------



## Delta4Embassy

guyfawkestruepirate said:


> Hello everyone question i am wondering if the Linux operating system is as good as many people say it is many other people i have talked to both online & real life say it is better then Windows & works very well at least from there experiences  i have used computers since late  1995   & all my life i have been ether a Mac or Windows person so i ask you guys today is Linux really a good system yes or no & what should i know & learn about it??.



May well be the best OS ever invented, but without a market share like MS no one's ever gonna know about it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Linux the real deal:

Pros... 
1) Extremely fast, and on cheaper computers with less memory than MS.
2) Due to its design and small footprint in the market share, viruses and spyware are basically non existent.
3) Updates are quick and almost never require a reboot. 
4) Waking from sleep mode is literally the time it takes you to lift the laptop screen. No more waiting on the spinning circle.
6) Surf the internet with impunity. No worries about viruses or spyware. 
7) No memory clogging anti-virus software.

Cons...
1) Limited gaming, however Steam has embraced Linux so more and more available games. Within another year, maybe two - with Steam MS will no longer have an advantage in that respect.
2) Learning curve, it is not Windows. It is actually easier, but different.

Summary....if all you do is surf the net, use email, photos, watch movies etc. etc. In other words almost everything but play games - then Linux is superior. It is faster, and runs fantastic on older hardware. No viruses and spyware alone make it a better operating system. 
MS is slower, extremely vulnerable to malware...in fact almost no computer in anyones home is virus/spyware free. It requires twice the memory (at least) and the user interface is clunky, illogical and difficult to navigate unless you are a superuser. PERIOD.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> If you want easy tasks unnecessarily complicated and can forbear from proper games, it might be the OS for you.


You keep making stupid comments about it. There's some weird phobia thing going on with you. You are ignorant about the Linux or Open Source world. 

It's all I use anymore but don't play games, like most adults. I run my business with it, made my invoices, designed my business cards with it, used Inkscape and made 3D shaded graphics, something I tried with Corel X5 and couldn't do.

I do have one program that I rarely use but was expensive as hell ($5k) and won't work on anything but XP, otherwise that OS would be stripped off the hard drive.

To the OP, it's easy to try without much commitment. You can download a distro and burn it to dvd or even flash drive and test it as a live demo without install. It will run slower than a HD installation but you can see what it is. I'd recommend Mint 17.1 or later if they have it. I like the Cinnamon desktop the best but there's Gnome3 and a host of others.


----------



## Iceweasel

Decus said:


> Running an operating system like Ubuntu or as I've been told, Mint, is very easy and compared to Microsoft, problem free. The weakness is at the gaming level - not too many titles available.
> 
> The available business suites like Libre Office take a little getting used to but they offer the same functionality as that found with Microsoft Office.
> 
> The key is to select the right hardware as not all firms provide Linux drivers and updates for their hardware - which is often the difficulty some people experience with Linux operating systems.
> 
> I quit Microsoft six years ago despite the fact that the other 30 people in my office are running Microsoft. Never a problem in all that time.


I've installed at least 20 distros and never ran across any compatibility issues. Whoever told you that doesn't know what they are talking about. The open source community provides most of the drivers built in to the distro. The only special one I've ever used is nVidia but that just a matter of selecting from the provided hardware driver list. It's been the only drivers in the list.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem free? While it begins with that you have to configure your computer according to driver availability?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake Blie...really?
> I have been using Mint for years and have setup many friends PC's with Linux and everything is just fine.
> Mint or Ubuntu will operate on all but a few systems with no driver issues whatsoever...in fact much faster to setup printers/cameras etc. than windows in most cases unless you bought some cheap knockoff.
> Once I install mint...I never have to do anything else except update every so often...which I know is sooo difficult...I have to click "ok"...man that is so hard!!
> 
> Give it a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux has only standard drivers. Support by the hardware manufacturers is minimal to not existing. I am really not a "Linux-opponent" but people trying Linux need to know that they now need two operating systems for the same tasks one OS was more than sufficient before.
Click to expand...

That's ignorant. You never support anything you say, just toss out your MS fanboy shit like it was Gospel. Only standard drivers? What the fuck is that supposed to even mean? I installed many distros, as I said, run two monitors, two scanners, printers, Wacom tablet, mouse if I want (I just plug them in and they work, regardless of the brand) plug in any device, tablet, phone, USB drive, etc etc. No problem. No special drivers needed.

You need to seriously grow up.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem free? While it begins with that you have to configure your computer according to driver availability?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake Blie...really?
> I have been using Mint for years and have setup many friends PC's with Linux and everything is just fine.
> Mint or Ubuntu will operate on all but a few systems with no driver issues whatsoever...in fact much faster to setup printers/cameras etc. than windows in most cases unless you bought some cheap knockoff.
> Once I install mint...I never have to do anything else except update every so often...which I know is sooo difficult...I have to click "ok"...man that is so hard!!
> 
> Give it a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux has only standard drivers. Support by the hardware manufacturers is minimal to not existing. I am really not a "Linux-opponent" but people trying Linux need to know that they now need two operating systems for the same tasks one OS was more than sufficient before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice myth but hey, don't let that stop you........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't.
> He keeps trying to get his RedHat 6 to install...gives up and re-declares Linux doesn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.
> Linux is the OS for the escapists. If you don´t want your software to run and your hardware to be used properly, hey, try Noobuntu.
Click to expand...

Escapists? Yeah, I'm escaping expensive, non stop upgrade cycle, virus prone bloatware. I don't even run any anti-virus malware protection. (didn't on the MACs either though)


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem free? While it begins with that you have to configure your computer according to driver availability?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake Blie...really?
> I have been using Mint for years and have setup many friends PC's with Linux and everything is just fine.
> Mint or Ubuntu will operate on all but a few systems with no driver issues whatsoever...in fact much faster to setup printers/cameras etc. than windows in most cases unless you bought some cheap knockoff.
> Once I install mint...I never have to do anything else except update every so often...which I know is sooo difficult...I have to click "ok"...man that is so hard!!
> 
> Give it a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux has only standard drivers. Support by the hardware manufacturers is minimal to not existing. I am really not a "Linux-opponent" but people trying Linux need to know that they now need two operating systems for the same tasks one OS was more than sufficient before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's ignorant. You never support anything you say, just toss out your MS fanboy shit like it was Gospel. Only standard drivers? What the fuck is that supposed to even mean? I installed many distros, as I said, run two monitors, two scanners, printers, Wacom tablet, mouse if I want (I just plug them in and they work, regardless of the brand) plug in any device, tablet, phone, USB drive, etc etc. No problem. No special drivers needed.
> 
> You need to seriously grow up.
Click to expand...

Anything special about hardware, like mouses with extended features, ect, won´t be available to Linux disciples.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem free? While it begins with that you have to configure your computer according to driver availability?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake Blie...really?
> I have been using Mint for years and have setup many friends PC's with Linux and everything is just fine.
> Mint or Ubuntu will operate on all but a few systems with no driver issues whatsoever...in fact much faster to setup printers/cameras etc. than windows in most cases unless you bought some cheap knockoff.
> Once I install mint...I never have to do anything else except update every so often...which I know is sooo difficult...I have to click "ok"...man that is so hard!!
> 
> Give it a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux has only standard drivers. Support by the hardware manufacturers is minimal to not existing. I am really not a "Linux-opponent" but people trying Linux need to know that they now need two operating systems for the same tasks one OS was more than sufficient before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's ignorant. You never support anything you say, just toss out your MS fanboy shit like it was Gospel. Only standard drivers? What the fuck is that supposed to even mean? I installed many distros, as I said, run two monitors, two scanners, printers, Wacom tablet, mouse if I want (I just plug them in and they work, regardless of the brand) plug in any device, tablet, phone, USB drive, etc etc. No problem. No special drivers needed.
> 
> You need to seriously grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything special about hardware, like mouses with extended features, ect, won´t be available to Linux disciples.
Click to expand...

I'm not a disciple, you are projecting. Why do all my Wacom tablet buttons work?


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem free? While it begins with that you have to configure your computer according to driver availability?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake Blie...really?
> I have been using Mint for years and have setup many friends PC's with Linux and everything is just fine.
> Mint or Ubuntu will operate on all but a few systems with no driver issues whatsoever...in fact much faster to setup printers/cameras etc. than windows in most cases unless you bought some cheap knockoff.
> Once I install mint...I never have to do anything else except update every so often...which I know is sooo difficult...I have to click "ok"...man that is so hard!!
> 
> Give it a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux has only standard drivers. Support by the hardware manufacturers is minimal to not existing. I am really not a "Linux-opponent" but people trying Linux need to know that they now need two operating systems for the same tasks one OS was more than sufficient before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's ignorant. You never support anything you say, just toss out your MS fanboy shit like it was Gospel. Only standard drivers? What the fuck is that supposed to even mean? I installed many distros, as I said, run two monitors, two scanners, printers, Wacom tablet, mouse if I want (I just plug them in and they work, regardless of the brand) plug in any device, tablet, phone, USB drive, etc etc. No problem. No special drivers needed.
> 
> You need to seriously grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything special about hardware, like mouses with extended features, ect, won´t be available to Linux disciples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a disciple, you are projecting. Why do all my Wacom tablet buttons work?
Click to expand...

I guess it is because Wacom adapted Android to the hardware requirements.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake Blie...really?
> I have been using Mint for years and have setup many friends PC's with Linux and everything is just fine.
> Mint or Ubuntu will operate on all but a few systems with no driver issues whatsoever...in fact much faster to setup printers/cameras etc. than windows in most cases unless you bought some cheap knockoff.
> Once I install mint...I never have to do anything else except update every so often...which I know is sooo difficult...I have to click "ok"...man that is so hard!!
> 
> Give it a break.
> 
> 
> 
> Linux has only standard drivers. Support by the hardware manufacturers is minimal to not existing. I am really not a "Linux-opponent" but people trying Linux need to know that they now need two operating systems for the same tasks one OS was more than sufficient before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's ignorant. You never support anything you say, just toss out your MS fanboy shit like it was Gospel. Only standard drivers? What the fuck is that supposed to even mean? I installed many distros, as I said, run two monitors, two scanners, printers, Wacom tablet, mouse if I want (I just plug them in and they work, regardless of the brand) plug in any device, tablet, phone, USB drive, etc etc. No problem. No special drivers needed.
> 
> You need to seriously grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything special about hardware, like mouses with extended features, ect, won´t be available to Linux disciples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a disciple, you are projecting. Why do all my Wacom tablet buttons work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it is because Wacom adapted Android to the hardware requirements.
Click to expand...

Apparently so did everybody else.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake Blie...really?
> I have been using Mint for years and have setup many friends PC's with Linux and everything is just fine.
> Mint or Ubuntu will operate on all but a few systems with no driver issues whatsoever...in fact much faster to setup printers/cameras etc. than windows in most cases unless you bought some cheap knockoff.
> Once I install mint...I never have to do anything else except update every so often...which I know is sooo difficult...I have to click "ok"...man that is so hard!!
> 
> Give it a break.
> 
> 
> 
> Linux has only standard drivers. Support by the hardware manufacturers is minimal to not existing. I am really not a "Linux-opponent" but people trying Linux need to know that they now need two operating systems for the same tasks one OS was more than sufficient before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice myth but hey, don't let that stop you........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RestrictedDrivers - Community Help Wiki
> 
> 10 things to do first in Linux Mint 17.2 Cinnamon - Easy Linux tips project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are some half-assed drivers. Again, I tried Ubunto some years ago and neither sound nor the surfstick worked. Furthermore, you have to get your software through a tool and won´t find installers. Very strange.
Click to expand...

Obviously you either lying or your totally inept when it comes to computers.  Which one is it?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linux has only standard drivers. Support by the hardware manufacturers is minimal to not existing. I am really not a "Linux-opponent" but people trying Linux need to know that they now need two operating systems for the same tasks one OS was more than sufficient before.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice myth but hey, don't let that stop you........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RestrictedDrivers - Community Help Wiki
> 
> 10 things to do first in Linux Mint 17.2 Cinnamon - Easy Linux tips project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are some half-assed drivers. Again, I tried Ubunto some years ago and neither sound nor the surfstick worked. Furthermore, you have to get your software through a tool and won´t find installers. Very strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you either lying or your totally inept when it comes to computers.  Which one is it?
Click to expand...

Linux is inept, that´s all. Maybe, it is good for ultra-cheap notebooks.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice myth but hey, don't let that stop you........
> 
> 
> 
> What myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RestrictedDrivers - Community Help Wiki
> 
> 10 things to do first in Linux Mint 17.2 Cinnamon - Easy Linux tips project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are some half-assed drivers. Again, I tried Ubunto some years ago and neither sound nor the surfstick worked. Furthermore, you have to get your software through a tool and won´t find installers. Very strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you either lying or your totally inept when it comes to computers.  Which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux is inept, that´s all. Maybe, it is good for ultra-cheap notebooks.
Click to expand...

Again, obviously lying or totally inept.  Of course there's one other potentiality and that's you're a brainwashed Microsoft hack (the most likely potentiality).


----------



## Unkotare

He's way too attached to that blanket of his.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What myth?
> 
> 
> 
> RestrictedDrivers - Community Help Wiki
> 
> 10 things to do first in Linux Mint 17.2 Cinnamon - Easy Linux tips project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are some half-assed drivers. Again, I tried Ubunto some years ago and neither sound nor the surfstick worked. Furthermore, you have to get your software through a tool and won´t find installers. Very strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you either lying or your totally inept when it comes to computers.  Which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux is inept, that´s all. Maybe, it is good for ultra-cheap notebooks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, obviously lying or totally inept.  Of course there's one other potentiality and that's you're a brainwashed Microsoft hack (the most likely potentiality).
Click to expand...

Sure, everybody questioning your Linux eulogies is a Microsoft fanboy/goon/hack and whatever.

Now, its time for you to play your penguin jump'n'run that now runs two minutes without crash!


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice myth but hey, don't let that stop you........
> 
> 
> 
> What myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RestrictedDrivers - Community Help Wiki
> 
> 10 things to do first in Linux Mint 17.2 Cinnamon - Easy Linux tips project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are some half-assed drivers. Again, I tried Ubunto some years ago and neither sound nor the surfstick worked. Furthermore, you have to get your software through a tool and won´t find installers. Very strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you either lying or your totally inept when it comes to computers.  Which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux is inept, that´s all. Maybe, it is good for ultra-cheap notebooks.
Click to expand...

Wow. You are one stupid fuck.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> RestrictedDrivers - Community Help Wiki
> 
> 10 things to do first in Linux Mint 17.2 Cinnamon - Easy Linux tips project
> 
> 
> 
> There are some half-assed drivers. Again, I tried Ubunto some years ago and neither sound nor the surfstick worked. Furthermore, you have to get your software through a tool and won´t find installers. Very strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you either lying or your totally inept when it comes to computers.  Which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux is inept, that´s all. Maybe, it is good for ultra-cheap notebooks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, obviously lying or totally inept.  Of course there's one other potentiality and that's you're a brainwashed Microsoft hack (the most likely potentiality).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, everybody questioning your Linux eulogies is a Microsoft fanboy/goon/hack and whatever.
> 
> Now, its time for you to play your penguin jump'n'run that now runs two minutes without crash!
Click to expand...

What crash? You've made your MS fanboy devotion clear many times here, now you want to pretend it never happened? Have some school kid install a Linux distro for you and check it out, THEN form an opinion.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> RestrictedDrivers - Community Help Wiki
> 
> 10 things to do first in Linux Mint 17.2 Cinnamon - Easy Linux tips project
> 
> 
> 
> There are some half-assed drivers. Again, I tried Ubunto some years ago and neither sound nor the surfstick worked. Furthermore, you have to get your software through a tool and won´t find installers. Very strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you either lying or your totally inept when it comes to computers.  Which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux is inept, that´s all. Maybe, it is good for ultra-cheap notebooks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, obviously lying or totally inept.  Of course there's one other potentiality and that's you're a brainwashed Microsoft hack (the most likely potentiality).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, everybody questioning your Linux eulogies is a Microsoft fanboy/goon/hack and whatever.
> 
> Now, its time for you to play your penguin jump'n'run that now runs two minutes without crash!
Click to expand...

You're missing my point but hey, whatever helps you sleep at night......


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Again, Blie is stuck in 1995. 
For instance on my Toshiba Satelite - everything works right off the bat...not one post installation problem whatsoever. In fact, as always, HDMI works better on Linux than Microsoft. Magically you plug in the HDMI cable for the first time to big screen...and it just works. 
Logitech wireless mouse...just works...I have three different brands of thumb drives...just works...a backup external drive...just works...printer...just works...didn't have to download a single driver for any of them. Oh..two different digital cameras...both work just fine.
  As anyone who actually uses Linux knows all too well...it just works.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some half-assed drivers. Again, I tried Ubunto some years ago and neither sound nor the surfstick worked. Furthermore, you have to get your software through a tool and won´t find installers. Very strange.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you either lying or your totally inept when it comes to computers.  Which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux is inept, that´s all. Maybe, it is good for ultra-cheap notebooks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, obviously lying or totally inept.  Of course there's one other potentiality and that's you're a brainwashed Microsoft hack (the most likely potentiality).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, everybody questioning your Linux eulogies is a Microsoft fanboy/goon/hack and whatever.
> 
> Now, its time for you to play your penguin jump'n'run that now runs two minutes without crash!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What crash? You've made your MS fanboy devotion clear many times here, now you want to pretend it never happened? Have some school kid install a Linux distro for you and check it out, THEN form an opinion.
Click to expand...

No nonsense, please. You guys all have Windows installed, too. Because you cannot get along without.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you either lying or your totally inept when it comes to computers.  Which one is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Linux is inept, that´s all. Maybe, it is good for ultra-cheap notebooks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, obviously lying or totally inept.  Of course there's one other potentiality and that's you're a brainwashed Microsoft hack (the most likely potentiality).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, everybody questioning your Linux eulogies is a Microsoft fanboy/goon/hack and whatever.
> 
> Now, its time for you to play your penguin jump'n'run that now runs two minutes without crash!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What crash? You've made your MS fanboy devotion clear many times here, now you want to pretend it never happened? Have some school kid install a Linux distro for you and check it out, THEN form an opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No nonsense, please. You guys all have Windows installed, too. Because you cannot get along without.
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, I have XP on a partition on another computer that hasn't been booted up for a year now. And only because an expensive program I have needs it. 

If I was a gamer I would get a X-Box or PS4 or gaming machine, I wouldn't use Windows for it. You have a choice too, but to tell people their choice is flawed and they can't live some other way is beyond stupid. You have deep seated psychological issues.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you either lying or your totally inept when it comes to computers.  Which one is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Linux is inept, that´s all. Maybe, it is good for ultra-cheap notebooks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, obviously lying or totally inept.  Of course there's one other potentiality and that's you're a brainwashed Microsoft hack (the most likely potentiality).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, everybody questioning your Linux eulogies is a Microsoft fanboy/goon/hack and whatever.
> 
> Now, its time for you to play your penguin jump'n'run that now runs two minutes without crash!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What crash? You've made your MS fanboy devotion clear many times here, now you want to pretend it never happened? Have some school kid install a Linux distro for you and check it out, THEN form an opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No nonsense, please. You guys all have Windows installed, too. Because you cannot get along without.
Click to expand...

No nonsense, I have windows installed because I play games, period.  If I didn't play games I'd have one of the best, most stable, highly polished OSs installed, Ubuntu or Mint (Linux).  Both beat Windows hands down in pretty much every category.  You Microsoft trained (paid?) bots wouldn't know that cause you're brainwashed or you've been brainwashed by those Microsoft bots.
The modern main stream Linux distros are not the distros of even just a few years ago, they've come a long way.  Where some of the current issues with the newest computers/hardware is that Linux drivers have not completely caught up yet.  Some of that is the developers have not written proprietary drivers yet for a couple of reasons, the primary 2 reasons for some are they have contracts with Microsoft (partnerships), self explanatory or they're focused on the primary market share first before writing drivers for Linux distros.  It's not hard to figure out but considering the really small market share Linux has it's a wonder Microsoft feels they need to declare war on them.  I wonder if Microsoft knows something you don't..........  Oh yeah, I forgot, Linux is gaining market share by leaps and bounds outside of the US......... Maybe that's why they've declared war.......


----------



## Ringel05

One thing that M$ is getting better with is setting up new peripherals though it can still take up to 10 minutes to load *and* configure say, a new printer.  With Ubuntu and Mint it takes a few seconds and the hardware is up and running.  Oh and Linux isn't spying on me (yet).   
Linux is no longer just the OS of purists, enthusiasts and hobbyists, those people still have their favorite distros, Linux has gone mainstream and with (specifically) Ubuntu and Mint become more and more typical user friendly.  While not all aspects of certain professional Open Office and LibreOffice applications are yet as good as or compatible with M$ Office the separation is rapidly closing.
Many companies that previously refused to write drivers for Linux with their hardware have changed direction.  You see Linux users are finally being looked at as an untapped market and while yet comparatively small still comprise millions of people.  Things are changing and yes, there's going to be ups and downs, stops and starts along the way, that's to be expected.
So basically stop your lying, stop your disinformation program and get with it or get out of the way.


----------



## Ringel05

Oh and in Windows 10 Home version M$ has made it so I can't run a Linux live CD unless I change code.  Yes, I've followed the instructions to let it boot from CD.......  It won't let me unless it's a Windows ISO........  Wonder why they did that.......


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Dumbfuck, I have XP on a partition on another computer that hasn't been booted up for a year now. And only because an expensive program I have needs it.


Sure, your mystic program. I don´t know what you are talking about. I think, if you wasn´t such a Linux fanatic, you´d found an alternative program on Windows if it is that important... 




Iceweasel said:


> If I was a gamer I would get a X-Box or PS4 or gaming machine, I wouldn't use Windows for it. You have a choice too, but to tell people their choice is flawed and they can't live some other way is beyond stupid. You have deep seated psychological issues.


Sure, what ever. But you make people using Linux who after all see, that it cannot replace Windows.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> Oh and in Windows 10 Home version M$ has made it so I can't run a Linux live CD unless I change code.  Yes, I've followed the instructions to let it boot from CD.......  It won't let me unless it's a Windows ISO........  Wonder why they did that.......



There is a fix for that...it sucks, but works...if you need it I can find it...basically it is a teensy weensy bootable Linux you put on a thumb drive, it will scan your drive and M$ OS version and rewrite the code specifically to your system. Worked flawless for me


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, I have XP on a partition on another computer that hasn't been booted up for a year now. And only because an expensive program I have needs it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, your mystic program. I don´t know what you are talking about. I think, if you wasn´t such a Linux fanatic, you´d found an alternative program on Windows if it is that important...
Click to expand...

How does that even make sense to you?


----------



## Iceweasel

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and in Windows 10 Home version M$ has made it so I can't run a Linux live CD unless I change code.  Yes, I've followed the instructions to let it boot from CD.......  It won't let me unless it's a Windows ISO........  Wonder why they did that.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a fix for that...it sucks, but works...if you need it I can find it...basically it is a teensy weensy bootable Linux you put on a thumb drive, it will scan your drive and M$ OS version and rewrite the code specifically to your system. Worked flawless for me
Click to expand...

I thought it was something in the EFI boot thingy that you need to set to legacy or something like that? No MS stuff on this computer and the one XP is one is 10 years old.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and in Windows 10 Home version M$ has made it so I can't run a Linux live CD unless I change code.  Yes, I've followed the instructions to let it boot from CD.......  It won't let me unless it's a Windows ISO........  Wonder why they did that.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a fix for that...it sucks, but works...if you need it I can find it...basically it is a teensy weensy bootable Linux you put on a thumb drive, it will scan your drive and M$ OS version and rewrite the code specifically to your system. Worked flawless for me
Click to expand...

Not needed, I have an Ubuntu desktop I use so no need to dual boot.  Now (in the near future) when my personal computer is no longer personal but simply just another dedicated Windows work station I'll dump Windows for Linux and will be done with M$ on all but my gaming desktop.


----------



## Moonglow

guyfawkestruepirate said:


> Hello everyone question i am wondering if the Linux operating system is as good as many people say it is many other people i have talked to both online & real life say it is better then Windows & works very well at least from there experiences  i have used computers since late  1995   & all my life i have been ether a Mac or Windows person so i ask you guys today is Linux really a good system yes or no & what should i know & learn about it??.


If you like manual operation.......


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and in Windows 10 Home version M$ has made it so I can't run a Linux live CD unless I change code.  Yes, I've followed the instructions to let it boot from CD.......  It won't let me unless it's a Windows ISO........  Wonder why they did that.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a fix for that...it sucks, but works...if you need it I can find it...basically it is a teensy weensy bootable Linux you put on a thumb drive, it will scan your drive and M$ OS version and rewrite the code specifically to your system. Worked flawless for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was something in the EFI boot thingy that you need to set to legacy or something like that? No MS stuff on this computer and the one XP is one is 10 years old.
Click to expand...

No, it's all different now, M$ has made it much more difficult to dual boot or even switch permanently to another non-Windows OS.


----------



## Moonglow

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and in Windows 10 Home version M$ has made it so I can't run a Linux live CD unless I change code.  Yes, I've followed the instructions to let it boot from CD.......  It won't let me unless it's a Windows ISO........  Wonder why they did that.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a fix for that...it sucks, but works...if you need it I can find it...basically it is a teensy weensy bootable Linux you put on a thumb drive, it will scan your drive and M$ OS version and rewrite the code specifically to your system. Worked flawless for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not needed, I have a Ubuntu desktop I use so no need to dual boot.  Now (in the near future) when my personal computer is no longer personal but simply just another dedicated Windows work station I'll dump Windows for Linux and will be done with M$ on all but my gaming desktop.
Click to expand...

My oldest son uses it on his gaming computer(Linux) but my younger uses Windows...Both work fine....


----------



## Ringel05

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and in Windows 10 Home version M$ has made it so I can't run a Linux live CD unless I change code.  Yes, I've followed the instructions to let it boot from CD.......  It won't let me unless it's a Windows ISO........  Wonder why they did that.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a fix for that...it sucks, but works...if you need it I can find it...basically it is a teensy weensy bootable Linux you put on a thumb drive, it will scan your drive and M$ OS version and rewrite the code specifically to your system. Worked flawless for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not needed, I have a Ubuntu desktop I use so no need to dual boot.  Now (in the near future) when my personal computer is no longer personal but simply just another dedicated Windows work station I'll dump Windows for Linux and will be done with M$ on all but my gaming desktop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My oldest son uses it on his gaming computer(Linux) but my younger uses Windows...Both work fine....
Click to expand...

Both are good in their own way, both have negatives and positives, I just don't like the direction M$ is going with it's operating systems, for all intent and purposes turning the PC into a dedicated "work station".


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, I have XP on a partition on another computer that hasn't been booted up for a year now. And only because an expensive program I have needs it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, your mystic program. I don´t know what you are talking about. I think, if you wasn´t such a Linux fanatic, you´d found an alternative program on Windows if it is that important...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a gamer I would get a X-Box or PS4 or gaming machine, I wouldn't use Windows for it. You have a choice too, but to tell people their choice is flawed and they can't live some other way is beyond stupid. You have deep seated psychological issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, what ever. But you make people using Linux who after all see, that it cannot replace Windows.
Click to expand...


You forget who your talking to Blie...Ringel said it succinctly and perfectly.
Modern distros are damn near flawless and will run on virtually any system you throw at it.
And 90% plus of virtually any peripheral not only "just works" but works without having to do anything - unlike with M$ you have to install a program that you don;t want in order to get the driver.
  Just drop the clownish facade Blie...we use Linux, and have for years.


----------



## Moonglow

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and in Windows 10 Home version M$ has made it so I can't run a Linux live CD unless I change code.  Yes, I've followed the instructions to let it boot from CD.......  It won't let me unless it's a Windows ISO........  Wonder why they did that.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a fix for that...it sucks, but works...if you need it I can find it...basically it is a teensy weensy bootable Linux you put on a thumb drive, it will scan your drive and M$ OS version and rewrite the code specifically to your system. Worked flawless for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not needed, I have a Ubuntu desktop I use so no need to dual boot.  Now (in the near future) when my personal computer is no longer personal but simply just another dedicated Windows work station I'll dump Windows for Linux and will be done with M$ on all but my gaming desktop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My oldest son uses it on his gaming computer(Linux) but my younger uses Windows...Both work fine....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both are good in their own way, both have negatives and positives, I just don't like the direction M$ is going with it's operating systems, for all intent and purposes turning the PC into a dedicated "work station".
Click to expand...

Much like Apple has done....The kids these days are mainly interested in STEAM....I like it also, but like I said yesterday to them, your screwed if they go out of business...


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> No nonsense, I have windows installed because I play games, period.  If I didn't play games I'd have one of the best, most stable, highly polished OSs installed, Ubuntu or Mint (Linux).  Both beat Windows hands down in pretty much every category.  You Microsoft trained (paid?) bots wouldn't know that cause you're brainwashed or you've been brainwashed by those Microsoft bots.


I neither care for nor do I refer to your Linux OS. Linux is not the problem. But you have a bunch of tools and that´s it. You must know, when ever Windows is attacked, the attack must have a cause. Some fastfood eating "Dumbfuck" sitting in front of his Linux, who uses the some standard hacktools.




Ringel05 said:


> The modern main stream Linux distros are not the distros of even just a few years ago, they've come a long way.  Where some of the current issues with the newest computers/hardware is that Linux drivers have not completely caught up yet.  Some of that is the developers have not written proprietary drivers yet for a couple of reasons, the primary 2 reasons for some are they have contracts with Microsoft (partnerships), self explanatory or they're focused on the primary market share first before writing drivers for Linux distros.  It's not hard to figure out but considering the really small market share Linux has it's a wonder Microsoft feels they need to declare war on them.  I wonder if Microsoft knows something you don't..........  Oh yeah, I forgot, Linux is gaining market share by leaps and bounds outside of the US......... Maybe that's why they've declared war.......


The problem is that Linux is a community project. Very few commercial programs.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> The problem is that Linux is a community project. Very few commercial programs.



You keep saying it...but it still isn't true. 
Like Ringel said, again and again, commercial developers are writing Linux drivers, installers etc. for most anything you buy.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, I have XP on a partition on another computer that hasn't been booted up for a year now. And only because an expensive program I have needs it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, your mystic program. I don´t know what you are talking about. I think, if you wasn´t such a Linux fanatic, you´d found an alternative program on Windows if it is that important...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a gamer I would get a X-Box or PS4 or gaming machine, I wouldn't use Windows for it. You have a choice too, but to tell people their choice is flawed and they can't live some other way is beyond stupid. You have deep seated psychological issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, what ever. But you make people using Linux who after all see, that it cannot replace Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forget who your talking to Blie...Ringel said it succinctly and perfectly.
> Modern distros are damn near flawless and will run on virtually any system you throw at it.
> And 90% plus of virtually any peripheral not only "just works" but works without having to do anything - unlike with M$ you have to install a program that you don;t want in order to get the driver.
> Just drop the clownish facade Blie...we use Linux, and have for years.
Click to expand...

Current devices will be instantly detected and installed on Windows. For extended functions and features or if Windows has no drivers for your device, there will be a driver and a tool shipped with the item.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Linux is a community project. Very few commercial programs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying it...but it still isn't true.
> Like Ringel said, again and again, commercial developers are writing Linux drivers, installers etc. for most anything you buy.
Click to expand...

I personally don´t deny the fact that the drivers for Linux must have programmers who made them.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Linux is a community project. Very few commercial programs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying it...but it still isn't true.
> Like Ringel said, again and again, commercial developers are writing Linux drivers, installers etc. for most anything you buy.
Click to expand...

Sure, its true.


----------



## Ringel05

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and in Windows 10 Home version M$ has made it so I can't run a Linux live CD unless I change code.  Yes, I've followed the instructions to let it boot from CD.......  It won't let me unless it's a Windows ISO........  Wonder why they did that.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a fix for that...it sucks, but works...if you need it I can find it...basically it is a teensy weensy bootable Linux you put on a thumb drive, it will scan your drive and M$ OS version and rewrite the code specifically to your system. Worked flawless for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not needed, I have a Ubuntu desktop I use so no need to dual boot.  Now (in the near future) when my personal computer is no longer personal but simply just another dedicated Windows work station I'll dump Windows for Linux and will be done with M$ on all but my gaming desktop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My oldest son uses it on his gaming computer(Linux) but my younger uses Windows...Both work fine....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both are good in their own way, both have negatives and positives, I just don't like the direction M$ is going with it's operating systems, for all intent and purposes turning the PC into a dedicated "work station".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much like Apple has done....The kids these days are mainly interested in STEAM....I like it also, but like I said yesterday to them, your screwed if they go out of business...
Click to expand...

I don't see Valve (Steam) going anywhere anytime soon, oh yeah you read about the predictions of the demise of Steam, gaming consoles, etc but like IBM did decades ago those who are making those predictions will get left in the dust.  Just like for decades the pro MS people and the Linux purists have been singing the negatives (real or hyped) and ultimate downfall of each others OS neither one has died.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> Current devices will be instantly detected and installed on Windows. For extended functions and features or if Windows has no drivers for your device, there will be a driver and a tool shipped with the item.



Once again you keep saying it, but it isn't true.
Yes, IF YOU KNOW HOW...you can find the actual inf files/driver you need buried in the manufacturer's CD...but maybe 2% of users know how to install a printer for instance manually...so that leaves 98% of window users having to install a bloated program they don't need or want just to get the damn thing to work. 
Again, we all also use Windows at home or work so anything you say that doesn't match reality - we know it..the fog doesn't work for us.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a fix for that...it sucks, but works...if you need it I can find it...basically it is a teensy weensy bootable Linux you put on a thumb drive, it will scan your drive and M$ OS version and rewrite the code specifically to your system. Worked flawless for me
> 
> 
> 
> Not needed, I have a Ubuntu desktop I use so no need to dual boot.  Now (in the near future) when my personal computer is no longer personal but simply just another dedicated Windows work station I'll dump Windows for Linux and will be done with M$ on all but my gaming desktop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My oldest son uses it on his gaming computer(Linux) but my younger uses Windows...Both work fine....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both are good in their own way, both have negatives and positives, I just don't like the direction M$ is going with it's operating systems, for all intent and purposes turning the PC into a dedicated "work station".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much like Apple has done....The kids these days are mainly interested in STEAM....I like it also, but like I said yesterday to them, your screwed if they go out of business...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see Valve (Steam) going anywhere anytime soon, oh yeah you read about the predictions of the demise of Steam, gaming consoles, etc but like IBM did decades ago those who are making those predictions will get left in the dust.  Just like for decades the pro MS people and the Linux purists have been singing the negatives (real or hyped) and ultimate downfall of each others OS neither one has died.
Click to expand...


Heh...I remember a few years back when all the Debian/SuSe users ranted and raved against Ubuntu/Mint saying it wasn't "real" Linux...those guys are no different than the M$/MAC fanboys.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No nonsense, I have windows installed because I play games, period.  If I didn't play games I'd have one of the best, most stable, highly polished OSs installed, Ubuntu or Mint (Linux).  Both beat Windows hands down in pretty much every category.  You Microsoft trained (paid?) bots wouldn't know that cause you're brainwashed or you've been brainwashed by those Microsoft bots.
> 
> 
> 
> I neither care for nor do I refer to your Linux OS. Linux is not the problem. But you have a bunch of tools and that´s it. You must know, when ever Windows is attacked, the attack must have a cause. Some fastfood eating "Dumbfuck" sitting in front of his Linux, who uses the some standard hacktools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The modern main stream Linux distros are not the distros of even just a few years ago, they've come a long way.  Where some of the current issues with the newest computers/hardware is that Linux drivers have not completely caught up yet.  Some of that is the developers have not written proprietary drivers yet for a couple of reasons, the primary 2 reasons for some are they have contracts with Microsoft (partnerships), self explanatory or they're focused on the primary market share first before writing drivers for Linux distros.  It's not hard to figure out but considering the really small market share Linux has it's a wonder Microsoft feels they need to declare war on them.  I wonder if Microsoft knows something you don't..........  Oh yeah, I forgot, Linux is gaining market share by leaps and bounds outside of the US......... Maybe that's why they've declared war.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that Linux is a community project. Very few commercial programs.
Click to expand...

Obviously you haven't looked at the professional and technical applications Linux is used for outside of the PC market have ya.......... 
I don't have a problem with Windows per se, I have a problem with where M$ is taking it.  Windows isn't a bad system, the problem is with Microsoft.  Yes they are a major corporation and yes they have every right to make money but they've been a sudo-monopoly for so long they're not willing to lose all that income and are looking for ways to make even more.  Nothing wrong with that I just don't want their "help" so that they can make money off of me other than me buying their operating system.


----------



## Moonglow

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a fix for that...it sucks, but works...if you need it I can find it...basically it is a teensy weensy bootable Linux you put on a thumb drive, it will scan your drive and M$ OS version and rewrite the code specifically to your system. Worked flawless for me
> 
> 
> 
> Not needed, I have a Ubuntu desktop I use so no need to dual boot.  Now (in the near future) when my personal computer is no longer personal but simply just another dedicated Windows work station I'll dump Windows for Linux and will be done with M$ on all but my gaming desktop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My oldest son uses it on his gaming computer(Linux) but my younger uses Windows...Both work fine....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both are good in their own way, both have negatives and positives, I just don't like the direction M$ is going with it's operating systems, for all intent and purposes turning the PC into a dedicated "work station".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much like Apple has done....The kids these days are mainly interested in STEAM....I like it also, but like I said yesterday to them, your screwed if they go out of business...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see Valve (Steam) going anywhere anytime soon, oh yeah you read about the predictions of the demise of Steam, gaming consoles, etc but like IBM did decades ago those who are making those predictions will get left in the dust.  Just like for decades the pro MS people and the Linux purists have been singing the negatives (real or hyped) and ultimate downfall of each others OS neither one has died.
Click to expand...

STEAM has it's own console out which uses Linux doesn't it?
I only mentioned that because as we have seen from the past how companies get a user base and then change the consoles or the OS to get more money from the base..And also require users to buy more software..


----------



## Ringel05

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not needed, I have a Ubuntu desktop I use so no need to dual boot.  Now (in the near future) when my personal computer is no longer personal but simply just another dedicated Windows work station I'll dump Windows for Linux and will be done with M$ on all but my gaming desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest son uses it on his gaming computer(Linux) but my younger uses Windows...Both work fine....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both are good in their own way, both have negatives and positives, I just don't like the direction M$ is going with it's operating systems, for all intent and purposes turning the PC into a dedicated "work station".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much like Apple has done....The kids these days are mainly interested in STEAM....I like it also, but like I said yesterday to them, your screwed if they go out of business...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see Valve (Steam) going anywhere anytime soon, oh yeah you read about the predictions of the demise of Steam, gaming consoles, etc but like IBM did decades ago those who are making those predictions will get left in the dust.  Just like for decades the pro MS people and the Linux purists have been singing the negatives (real or hyped) and ultimate downfall of each others OS neither one has died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STEAM has it's own console out which uses Linux doesn't it?
> I only mentioned that because as we have seen from the past how companies get a user base and then change the consoles or the OS to get more money from the base..And also require users to buy more software..
Click to expand...

Yeah, but unless you can get a short time sale the console is expensive though (if it doesn't fail) the price will eventually come down.  The biggest drawback to Linux is the availability of games, specifically the vast majority of the top games.  Most of the big game developers do not write for Linux, since Linux is open source they're afraid their product will be hacked in a major way.  The funny thing is there are easy ways to prevent that from happening on a massive scale but they still haven't gotten over the old view they have of Linux.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

guyfawkestruepirate said:


> Hello everyone question i am wondering if the Linux operating system is as good as many people say it is many other people i have talked to both online & real life say it is better then Windows & works very well at least from there experiences  i have used computers since late  1995   & all my life i have been ether a Mac or Windows person so i ask you guys today is Linux really a good system yes or no & what should i know & learn about it??.




Yes.

That may not have been true a decade ago, but modern Linux installations are more user friendly than Windows. And Linux has always been more secure and more efficient than Windows.

I have been running Linux-only since 2004. I have used and recommend Ubuntu for about 6 years now.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not needed, I have a Ubuntu desktop I use so no need to dual boot.  Now (in the near future) when my personal computer is no longer personal but simply just another dedicated Windows work station I'll dump Windows for Linux and will be done with M$ on all but my gaming desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest son uses it on his gaming computer(Linux) but my younger uses Windows...Both work fine....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both are good in their own way, both have negatives and positives, I just don't like the direction M$ is going with it's operating systems, for all intent and purposes turning the PC into a dedicated "work station".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much like Apple has done....The kids these days are mainly interested in STEAM....I like it also, but like I said yesterday to them, your screwed if they go out of business...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see Valve (Steam) going anywhere anytime soon, oh yeah you read about the predictions of the demise of Steam, gaming consoles, etc but like IBM did decades ago those who are making those predictions will get left in the dust.  Just like for decades the pro MS people and the Linux purists have been singing the negatives (real or hyped) and ultimate downfall of each others OS neither one has died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heh...I remember a few years back when all the Debian/SuSe users ranted and raved against Ubuntu/Mint saying it wasn't "real" Linux...those guys are no different than the M$/MAC fanboys.
Click to expand...

Every system has it's acolytes and fanatics.


----------



## Igrok_

quite good. The main problem here is that there are few applications for it, and games as well.
That is the only reason for me not to reinstall my os.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Igrok_ said:


> quite good. The main problem here is that there are few applications for it, and games as well.
> That is the only reason for me not to reinstall my os.



Ah..so you had your mind made up from the get-go.
Few applications?  Not even close to being true. Truth is there is not one thing you can do with Windowa(save playing games) than you cannot do with Linux. 
For instance, this website is Linux. As are most internet sites world-wide.
Whatever you can do on windows, you can do on Linux...probably faster and certainly cheaper.


----------



## Iceweasel

Igrok_ said:


> quite good. The main problem here is that there are few applications for it, and games as well.
> That is the only reason for me not to reinstall my os.


Why play mega-sized games on your computer when you can get a xbox or playstation? They are dedicated machines with the controllers and all.

As mentioned, there are many thousands of apps for Linux, all open source, many as good or better than their commercial counterparts. It is possible to live without Microsoft. The withdrawal symptoms will go away and then you'll wonder how you got hooked.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> quite good. The main problem here is that there are few applications for it, and games as well.
> That is the only reason for me not to reinstall my os.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah..so you had your mind made up from the get-go.
> Few applications?  Not even close to being true. Truth is there is not one thing you can do with Windowa(save playing games) than you cannot do with Linux.
> For instance, this website is Linux. As are most internet sites world-wide.
> Whatever you can do on windows, you can do on Linux...probably faster and certainly cheaper.
Click to expand...

If someone has programmed a program, you can of course do what you want. The problem is that nobody did. And all the free tools are availble for Windows, too.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> If someone has programmed a program, you can of course do what you want. The problem is that nobody did. And all the free tools are availble for Windows, too.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> quite good. The main problem here is that there are few applications for it, and games as well.
> That is the only reason for me not to reinstall my os.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah..so you had your mind made up from the get-go.
> Few applications?  Not even close to being true. Truth is there is not one thing you can do with Windowa(save playing games) than you cannot do with Linux.
> For instance, this website is Linux. As are most internet sites world-wide.
> Whatever you can do on windows, you can do on Linux...probably faster and certainly cheaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If someone has programmed a program, you can of course do what you want. The problem is that nobody did. And all the free tools are availble for Windows, too.
Click to expand...

Not only got there early but left the Biergarten a little late tonight.........


----------



## Igrok_

iamwhatiseem said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> quite good. The main problem here is that there are few applications for it, and games as well.
> That is the only reason for me not to reinstall my os.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah..so you had your mind made up from the get-go.
> Few applications?  Not even close to being true. Truth is there is not one thing you can do with Windowa(save playing games) than you cannot do with Linux.
> For instance, this website is Linux. As are most internet sites world-wide.
> Whatever you can do on windows, you can do on Linux...probably faster and certainly cheaper.
Click to expand...

I remember trying to find an analog to microsoft office program. The analog was - openOffice, which is not so wonderful, i guess. That is for instance.

Yes, i know that most popular servers are on Linux, but home PC isn't server and used for other aims.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Igrok_ said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> quite good. The main problem here is that there are few applications for it, and games as well.
> That is the only reason for me not to reinstall my os.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah..so you had your mind made up from the get-go.
> Few applications?  Not even close to being true. Truth is there is not one thing you can do with Windowa(save playing games) than you cannot do with Linux.
> For instance, this website is Linux. As are most internet sites world-wide.
> Whatever you can do on windows, you can do on Linux...probably faster and certainly cheaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember trying to find an analog to microsoft office program. The analog was - openOffice, which is not so wonderful, i guess. That is for instance.
> 
> Yes, i know that most popular servers are on Linux, but home PC isn't server and used for other aims.
Click to expand...


?? - Now your giving me even more doubt.
Just what can you do with Word or Excel that you cannot do with Open or Libre Office?


----------



## Ringel05

Igrok_ said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> quite good. The main problem here is that there are few applications for it, and games as well.
> That is the only reason for me not to reinstall my os.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah..so you had your mind made up from the get-go.
> Few applications?  Not even close to being true. Truth is there is not one thing you can do with Windowa(save playing games) than you cannot do with Linux.
> For instance, this website is Linux. As are most internet sites world-wide.
> Whatever you can do on windows, you can do on Linux...probably faster and certainly cheaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember trying to find an analog to microsoft office program. The analog was - openOffice, which is not so wonderful, i guess. That is for instance.
> 
> Yes, i know that most popular servers are on Linux, but home PC isn't server and used for other aims.
Click to expand...

Open Office and LibreOffice are both very compatible with the standard M$ Office applications, it's the more professional applications that still require some work to make them more compatible.  As for general user graphical tools and media players, Linux has M$ beat hands down.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> quite good. The main problem here is that there are few applications for it, and games as well.
> That is the only reason for me not to reinstall my os.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah..so you had your mind made up from the get-go.
> Few applications?  Not even close to being true. Truth is there is not one thing you can do with Windowa(save playing games) than you cannot do with Linux.
> For instance, this website is Linux. As are most internet sites world-wide.
> Whatever you can do on windows, you can do on Linux...probably faster and certainly cheaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If someone has programmed a program, you can of course do what you want. The problem is that nobody did. And all the free tools are availble for Windows, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only got there early but left the Biergarten a little late tonight.........
Click to expand...


Bill kept him up late last night...


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> quite good. The main problem here is that there are few applications for it, and games as well.
> That is the only reason for me not to reinstall my os.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah..so you had your mind made up from the get-go.
> Few applications?  Not even close to being true. Truth is there is not one thing you can do with Windowa(save playing games) than you cannot do with Linux.
> For instance, this website is Linux. As are most internet sites world-wide.
> Whatever you can do on windows, you can do on Linux...probably faster and certainly cheaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember trying to find an analog to microsoft office program. The analog was - openOffice, which is not so wonderful, i guess. That is for instance.
> 
> Yes, i know that most popular servers are on Linux, but home PC isn't server and used for other aims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Open Office and LibreOffice are both very compatible with the standard M$ Office applications, it's the more professional applications that still require some work to make them more compatible.  As for general user graphical tools and media players, Linux has M$ beat hands down.
Click to expand...

No. Its the pink glasses making you believe it.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> quite good. The main problem here is that there are few applications for it, and games as well.
> That is the only reason for me not to reinstall my os.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah..so you had your mind made up from the get-go.
> Few applications?  Not even close to being true. Truth is there is not one thing you can do with Windowa(save playing games) than you cannot do with Linux.
> For instance, this website is Linux. As are most internet sites world-wide.
> Whatever you can do on windows, you can do on Linux...probably faster and certainly cheaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember trying to find an analog to microsoft office program. The analog was - openOffice, which is not so wonderful, i guess. That is for instance.
> 
> Yes, i know that most popular servers are on Linux, but home PC isn't server and used for other aims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Open Office and LibreOffice are both very compatible with the standard M$ Office applications, it's the more professional applications that still require some work to make them more compatible.  As for general user graphical tools and media players, Linux has M$ beat hands down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Its the pink glasses making you believe it.
Click to expand...

Riiiight.........


----------



## FA_Q2

Iceweasel said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> quite good. The main problem here is that there are few applications for it, and games as well.
> That is the only reason for me not to reinstall my os.
> 
> 
> 
> Why play mega-sized games on your computer when you can get a xbox or playstation? They are dedicated machines with the controllers and all.
> 
> As mentioned, there are many thousands of apps for Linux, all open source, many as good or better than their commercial counterparts. It is possible to live without Microsoft. The withdrawal symptoms will go away and then you'll wonder how you got hooked.
Click to expand...

Because the experience and variety of games on a computer is FAR FAR FAR superior to any console.  Some like consoles but I will never use them as my main gaming environment because the PC is simply light years better for me.

Because of this it is unlikely that I will ever move off of windows for my main machine but I am currently building a HTPC.  Typically all it runs is Windows Media Player, VLC and uTorrent.  Do any of you think one of those Linux based OS would be better for this application.  The screen it is hooked up to is a front side projector and I have found that windows has some issues dealing with it as well as some of the more obscure media formats.  VLC usually takes care of that but I do not know if that would work on a Linux machine or if there was a comparable program that was as universal.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

FA_Q2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> quite good. The main problem here is that there are few applications for it, and games as well.
> That is the only reason for me not to reinstall my os.
> 
> 
> 
> Why play mega-sized games on your computer when you can get a xbox or playstation? They are dedicated machines with the controllers and all.
> 
> As mentioned, there are many thousands of apps for Linux, all open source, many as good or better than their commercial counterparts. It is possible to live without Microsoft. The withdrawal symptoms will go away and then you'll wonder how you got hooked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the experience and variety of games on a computer is FAR FAR FAR superior to any console.  Some like consoles but I will never use them as my main gaming environment because the PC is simply light years better for me.
> 
> Because of this it is unlikely that I will ever move off of windows for my main machine but I am currently building a HTPC.  Typically all it runs is Windows Media Player, VLC and uTorrent.  Do any of you think one of those Linux based OS would be better for this application.  The screen it is hooked up to is a front side projector and I have found that windows has some issues dealing with it as well as some of the more obscure media formats.  VLC usually takes care of that but I do not know if that would work on a Linux machine or if there was a comparable program that was as universal.
Click to expand...


Plex Server which runs beautifully on Linux.
Plex: One window into all your personal media
Plex runs on Windows/Mac/Linux...but was native Linux first so the company is well versed in the OS.
Any smart TV, Roku etc. has a Plex app that works fine. Or you can hook the computer straight to the widescreen.
And Linux works better with Widescreen TV's than Windows for sure.

And BTW - I use WinFF to convert media formats...extremely fast and always works for me.

WinFF - Truly Free Video Converter


----------



## Iceweasel

FA_Q2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> quite good. The main problem here is that there are few applications for it, and games as well.
> That is the only reason for me not to reinstall my os.
> 
> 
> 
> Why play mega-sized games on your computer when you can get a xbox or playstation? They are dedicated machines with the controllers and all.
> 
> As mentioned, there are many thousands of apps for Linux, all open source, many as good or better than their commercial counterparts. It is possible to live without Microsoft. The withdrawal symptoms will go away and then you'll wonder how you got hooked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the experience and variety of games on a computer is FAR FAR FAR superior to any console.  Some like consoles but I will never use them as my main gaming environment because the PC is simply light years better for me.
> 
> Because of this it is unlikely that I will ever move off of windows for my main machine but I am currently building a HTPC.  Typically all it runs is Windows Media Player, VLC and uTorrent.  Do any of you think one of those Linux based OS would be better for this application.  The screen it is hooked up to is a front side projector and I have found that windows has some issues dealing with it as well as some of the more obscure media formats.  VLC usually takes care of that but I do not know if that would work on a Linux machine or if there was a comparable program that was as universal.
Click to expand...

For home theater KODI is a good app, but I'm not familiar with Plex. KODI is recently renamed from XBMC (x box media center) because it has moved so far from its' original incarnation, a hack for the xbox. It runs on everything known as far as I can tell. I have it on a 8 core Android box running my display and mega speaker system. It's about all I use the Android box for and may format it to run OpenElec and Kodi someday but it's working well so I'm good for now.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Iceweasel said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> quite good. The main problem here is that there are few applications for it, and games as well.
> That is the only reason for me not to reinstall my os.
> 
> 
> 
> Why play mega-sized games on your computer when you can get a xbox or playstation? They are dedicated machines with the controllers and all.
> 
> As mentioned, there are many thousands of apps for Linux, all open source, many as good or better than their commercial counterparts. It is possible to live without Microsoft. The withdrawal symptoms will go away and then you'll wonder how you got hooked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the experience and variety of games on a computer is FAR FAR FAR superior to any console.  Some like consoles but I will never use them as my main gaming environment because the PC is simply light years better for me.
> 
> Because of this it is unlikely that I will ever move off of windows for my main machine but I am currently building a HTPC.  Typically all it runs is Windows Media Player, VLC and uTorrent.  Do any of you think one of those Linux based OS would be better for this application.  The screen it is hooked up to is a front side projector and I have found that windows has some issues dealing with it as well as some of the more obscure media formats.  VLC usually takes care of that but I do not know if that would work on a Linux machine or if there was a comparable program that was as universal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For home theater KODI is a good app, but I'm not familiar with Plex. KODI is recently renamed from XBMC (x box media center) because it has moved so far from its' original incarnation, a hack for the xbox. It runs on everything known as far as I can tell. I have it on a 8 core Android box running my display and mega speaker system. It's about all I use the Android box for and may format it to run OpenElec and Kodi someday but it's working well so I'm good for now.
Click to expand...


I haven't used Kodi...hmm...


----------



## Iceweasel

Plex looks good but I don't need the Chromecast thingy. I have a massive amount of unsupported addons and there are many more. I do want to figure out how to record shows but it's too complicated for me I guess, can't get it to work but it goes through the motions. Probably because I am trying to save to a flash drive.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Iceweasel said:


> Plex looks good but I don't need the Chromecast thingy. I have a massive amount of unsupported addons and there are many more. I do want to figure out how to record shows but it's too complicated for me I guess, can't get it to work but it goes through the motions. Probably because I am trying to save to a flash drive.



Wireshark....


----------



## FA_Q2

iamwhatiseem said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> quite good. The main problem here is that there are few applications for it, and games as well.
> That is the only reason for me not to reinstall my os.
> 
> 
> 
> Why play mega-sized games on your computer when you can get a xbox or playstation? They are dedicated machines with the controllers and all.
> 
> As mentioned, there are many thousands of apps for Linux, all open source, many as good or better than their commercial counterparts. It is possible to live without Microsoft. The withdrawal symptoms will go away and then you'll wonder how you got hooked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the experience and variety of games on a computer is FAR FAR FAR superior to any console.  Some like consoles but I will never use them as my main gaming environment because the PC is simply light years better for me.
> 
> Because of this it is unlikely that I will ever move off of windows for my main machine but I am currently building a HTPC.  Typically all it runs is Windows Media Player, VLC and uTorrent.  Do any of you think one of those Linux based OS would be better for this application.  The screen it is hooked up to is a front side projector and I have found that windows has some issues dealing with it as well as some of the more obscure media formats.  VLC usually takes care of that but I do not know if that would work on a Linux machine or if there was a comparable program that was as universal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For home theater KODI is a good app, but I'm not familiar with Plex. KODI is recently renamed from XBMC (x box media center) because it has moved so far from its' original incarnation, a hack for the xbox. It runs on everything known as far as I can tell. I have it on a 8 core Android box running my display and mega speaker system. It's about all I use the Android box for and may format it to run OpenElec and Kodi someday but it's working well so I'm good for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't used Kodi...hmm...
Click to expand...

Interesting.

They both look a little to darn flashy but I will have to try them out.  I already have my files organized the way I want them in their file structure - don't need a program to do anything more than simply play them.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

FA_Q2 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> quite good. The main problem here is that there are few applications for it, and games as well.
> That is the only reason for me not to reinstall my os.
> 
> 
> 
> Why play mega-sized games on your computer when you can get a xbox or playstation? They are dedicated machines with the controllers and all.
> 
> As mentioned, there are many thousands of apps for Linux, all open source, many as good or better than their commercial counterparts. It is possible to live without Microsoft. The withdrawal symptoms will go away and then you'll wonder how you got hooked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the experience and variety of games on a computer is FAR FAR FAR superior to any console.  Some like consoles but I will never use them as my main gaming environment because the PC is simply light years better for me.
> 
> Because of this it is unlikely that I will ever move off of windows for my main machine but I am currently building a HTPC.  Typically all it runs is Windows Media Player, VLC and uTorrent.  Do any of you think one of those Linux based OS would be better for this application.  The screen it is hooked up to is a front side projector and I have found that windows has some issues dealing with it as well as some of the more obscure media formats.  VLC usually takes care of that but I do not know if that would work on a Linux machine or if there was a comparable program that was as universal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For home theater KODI is a good app, but I'm not familiar with Plex. KODI is recently renamed from XBMC (x box media center) because it has moved so far from its' original incarnation, a hack for the xbox. It runs on everything known as far as I can tell. I have it on a 8 core Android box running my display and mega speaker system. It's about all I use the Android box for and may format it to run OpenElec and Kodi someday but it's working well so I'm good for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't used Kodi...hmm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> They both look a little to darn flashy but I will have to try them out.  I already have my files organized the way I want them in their file structure - don't need a program to do anything more than simply play them.
Click to expand...


Then I would simply put LinuxMint on a box, install VLC and WinFF to convert troublesome formats.


----------



## Dogtanian

In 20 years Linux has never ever worked as an operating system for the average user, and if they can't get it right in 20 years they never will. It has it's good points, it _is_ a fantastic OS for coders and programmers and webmasters and the like, but for the rest of us? Uhh... no. Really. NO. It's horrible, you can use it to get online and you might even succeed in getting the sound to work on YouTube, but try anything advanced like, oh I dunno, say connecting a printer or playing a game, and it is a nightmare. 

Tens of millions of people download Linux, I've downloaded several versions myself several times, but I don't _use_ it. I don't use it because it doesn't work. And it never will work.
But on the other hand, with the advent of Windows 10 and it's seriously invasive properties that turn your computer into an eye for Big Brother, my future choices when Windows 7 becomes obsolete are either Apple's OSX or an alternative open-source OS like Linux. Windows 7 is very likely the last Microsoft OS I will ever own because it's the last Microsoft system that (with a lot of tweaking of the settings) is safe to use.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Dogtanian said:


> In 20 years Linux has never ever worked as an operating system for the average user, and if they can't get it right in 20 years they never will. It has it's good points, it _is_ a fantastic OS for coders and programmers and webmasters and the like, but for the rest of us? Uhh... no. Really. NO. It's horrible, you can use it to get online and you might even succeed in getting the sound to work on YouTube, but try anything advanced like, oh I dunno, say connecting a printer or playing a game, and it is a nightmare.
> 
> Tens of millions of people download Linux, I've downloaded several versions myself several times, but I don't _use_ it. I don't use it because it doesn't work. And it never will work.
> But on the other hand, with the advent of Windows 10 and it's seriously invasive properties that turn your computer into an eye for Big Brother, my future choices when Windows 7 becomes obsolete are either Apple's OSX or an alternative open-source OS like Linux. Windows 7 is very likely the last Microsoft OS I will ever own because it's the last Microsoft system that (with a lot of tweaking of the settings) is safe to use.


----------



## waltky

Mint 17.3 is out now.


----------



## Iceweasel

Dogtanian said:


> In 20 years Linux has never ever worked as an operating system for the average user, and if they can't get it right in 20 years they never will. It has it's good points, it _is_ a fantastic OS for coders and programmers and webmasters and the like, but for the rest of us? Uhh... no. Really. NO. It's horrible, you can use it to get online and you might even succeed in getting the sound to work on YouTube, but try anything advanced like, oh I dunno, say connecting a printer or playing a game, and it is a nightmare.
> 
> Tens of millions of people download Linux, I've downloaded several versions myself several times, but I don't _use_ it. I don't use it because it doesn't work. And it never will work.
> But on the other hand, with the advent of Windows 10 and it's seriously invasive properties that turn your computer into an eye for Big Brother, my future choices when Windows 7 becomes obsolete are either Apple's OSX or an alternative open-source OS like Linux. Windows 7 is very likely the last Microsoft OS I will ever own because it's the last Microsoft system that (with a lot of tweaking of the settings) is safe to use.


You are full of shit. I am no geek and have used Linux exclusively for three years. Every distro I've tried worked, don't blame your failures on everyone else, with your several attempts. 

Connecting a printer, scanner, phone, tablet whatever was a matter of plugging it in. Games aren't the high mark for Linux but that's got zero to do with the OS. Game developers like to make money. So does MS and Apple. Give your money to them and Linux users will continue on without your approval.


----------



## Iceweasel

waltky said:


> Mint 17.3 is out now.


I upgraded yesterday from 17.1. I didn't realize there was an update option in the menu. It worked great, one button push and it did it all.


----------



## Ringel05

Dogtanian said:


> In 20 years Linux has never ever worked as an operating system for the average user, and if they can't get it right in 20 years they never will. It has it's good points, it _is_ a fantastic OS for coders and programmers and webmasters and the like, but for the rest of us? Uhh... no. Really. NO. It's horrible, you can use it to get online and you might even succeed in getting the sound to work on YouTube, but try anything advanced like, oh I dunno, say connecting a printer or playing a game, and it is a nightmare.
> 
> Tens of millions of people download Linux, I've downloaded several versions myself several times, but I don't _use_ it. I don't use it because it doesn't work. And it never will work.
> But on the other hand, with the advent of Windows 10 and it's seriously invasive properties that turn your computer into an eye for Big Brother, my future choices when Windows 7 becomes obsolete are either Apple's OSX or an alternative open-source OS like Linux. Windows 7 is very likely the last Microsoft OS I will ever own because it's the last Microsoft system that (with a lot of tweaking of the settings) is safe to use.


You're so full of shit your eyes are brown.  (About Linux that is).  Oh and before you come back with the "Linux fanatic" response I'm primarily a Windows user who also uses Linux and while I'm not a computer guru I know my way around enough to be considered at least a geek.  I wasn't a geek 8 years ago when I first tried and learned Linux.


----------



## Bleipriester

Why are people full of shit just because they don´t share your opinion? You can use a broken OS like you want but please leave those alone who want to use their computers properly.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Why are people full of shit just because they don´t share your opinion? You can use a broken OS like you want but please leave those alone who want to use their computers properly.


People like you are full of shit because you either lie or are ignorant about what you're talking about. It really is that simple. Go back to sucking the M$ pacifier.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> Why are people full of shit just because they don´t share your opinion? You can use a broken OS like you want but please leave those alone who want to use their computers properly.



Really?
You don't see the fallacies in his post? really? Can't get sound to work in Youtube? Can't connect a printer? really?
He is not full of shit because of anything he disagrees with, he is full of shit because his post is full of shit.
Even when "sound to work with youtube" was something you needed to fix because of the makers of codecs refused to give permissions for Linux distros to include in install - that has nothing to do with the OS.
 I realize however that this has been repeated to you to infinity, but you still cling to your beliefs...which makes you what...oh - biased.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are people full of shit just because they don´t share your opinion? You can use a broken OS like you want but please leave those alone who want to use their computers properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> You don't see the fallacies in his post? really? Can't get sound to work in Youtube? Can't connect a printer? really?
> He is not full of shit because of anything he disagrees with, he is full of shit because his post is full of shit.
> Even when "sound to work with youtube" was something you needed to fix because of the makers of codecs refused to give permissions for Linux distros to include in install - that has nothing to do with the OS.
> I realize however that this has been repeated to you to infinity, but you still cling to your beliefs...which makes you what...oh - biased.
Click to expand...

When I firstly installed Ubuntu there was no sound. It was a Soundmax onboard device. My Surfstick didn´t work ether. When I installed Korora on the notebook, the cam didn´t work. While the sound problem is an OS problem indeed (out of the box promise) the other problems were caused by a lack of the support for Linux by the manufacturers. 
It doesn´t matter in the end. Half the stuff will not work, people claiming otherwise lie.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are people full of shit just because they don´t share your opinion? You can use a broken OS like you want but please leave those alone who want to use their computers properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> You don't see the fallacies in his post? really? Can't get sound to work in Youtube? Can't connect a printer? really?
> He is not full of shit because of anything he disagrees with, he is full of shit because his post is full of shit.
> Even when "sound to work with youtube" was something you needed to fix because of the makers of codecs refused to give permissions for Linux distros to include in install - that has nothing to do with the OS.
> I realize however that this has been repeated to you to infinity, but you still cling to your beliefs...which makes you what...oh - biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I firstly installed Ubuntu there was no sound. It was a Soundmax onboard device. My Surfstick didn´t work ether. When I installed Korora on the notebook, the cam didn´t work. While the sound problem is an OS problem indeed (out of the box promise) the other problems were caused by a lack of the support for Linux by the manufacturers.
> It doesn´t matter in the end. Half the stuff will not work, people claiming otherwise lie.
Click to expand...


Again...full of shit.
Soundmax? That is your fault...what kind of system do you have anyway? 
Surfstick is a German thing, not here...and apparently works in Suse who is probably the only distro where it would make sense to include support.
 You can keep repeating it...but that doesn't make it true. Ubuntu/Mint works flawlessly with at minimum 90% of any modern hardware...I have installed Mint on at least 50 PCs or Laptops and haven't had hardware problems in years. And even when I do...the fix is usually very easy to find, and most often requires a simple apt-get command.


----------



## Likkmee

Lets kick this up a notch. Anyone over 16 who plays computer games is a fucking MORON to begin with.
If you aren't smart enough to run a Linux setup, you shouldn't be allowed to vote.
Ditto for those who watch the "B00B" tube.
Ditto for those who eat fast food.

Have a nice day. 
*Who's using Debian?*


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are people full of shit just because they don´t share your opinion? You can use a broken OS like you want but please leave those alone who want to use their computers properly.
> 
> 
> 
> People like you are full of shit because you either lie or are ignorant about what you're talking about. It really is that simple. Go back to sucking the M$ pacifier.
Click to expand...

Oh, I am a big user of Linux. I use Android every day. However, I use a Microsoft lock screen, lol, yeah, really:
Android "launchers" | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

It is rated the best lockscreen by androidpit: Best Android apps of 2015: 26 apps you must try - AndroidPIT

I have also a small collection of apps you should not miss:
My tiny App-Pack | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

So people are full of shit?


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Again...full of shit.
> Soundmax? That is your fault...what kind of system do you have anyway


Fool. It was a high-end motherboard Linux users can only dream of. Cost: 190 €
M2R32-MVP - Overview




iamwhatiseem said:


> Surfstick is a German thing, not here...and apparently works in Suse who is probably the only distro where it would make sense to include support.


I don´t use surfsticks anymore. I now have a normal prepaid card I can also use to call people and I can buy 5GB LTE for 15 € as often as I want in a month. I also have a LTE phone, an LG E975.














iamwhatiseem said:


> You can keep repeating it...but that doesn't make it true. Ubuntu/Mint works flawlessly with at minimum 90% of any modern hardware...I have installed Mint on at least 50 PCs or Laptops and haven't had hardware problems in years. And even when I do...the fix is usually very easy to find, and most often requires a simple apt-get command.


Sure, no problems. Clear thing.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are people full of shit just because they don´t share your opinion? You can use a broken OS like you want but please leave those alone who want to use their computers properly.
> 
> 
> 
> People like you are full of shit because you either lie or are ignorant about what you're talking about. It really is that simple. Go back to sucking the M$ pacifier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I am a big user of Linux. I use Android every day. However, I use a Microsoft lock screen, lol, yeah, really:
> Android "launchers" | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> It is rated the best lockscreen by androidpit: Best Android apps of 2015: 26 apps you must try - AndroidPIT
> 
> I have also a small collection of apps you should not miss:
> My tiny App-Pack | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> So people are full of shit?
Click to expand...

Some people are full of shit. Like you. What does your post have to do with anything?


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are people full of shit just because they don´t share your opinion? You can use a broken OS like you want but please leave those alone who want to use their computers properly.
> 
> 
> 
> People like you are full of shit because you either lie or are ignorant about what you're talking about. It really is that simple. Go back to sucking the M$ pacifier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I am a big user of Linux. I use Android every day. However, I use a Microsoft lock screen, lol, yeah, really:
> Android "launchers" | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> It is rated the best lockscreen by androidpit: Best Android apps of 2015: 26 apps you must try - AndroidPIT
> 
> I have also a small collection of apps you should not miss:
> My tiny App-Pack | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> So people are full of shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people are full of shit. Like you. What does your post have to do with anything?
Click to expand...

Android is Linux but what do you know with your Tourette Linux...


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are people full of shit just because they don´t share your opinion? You can use a broken OS like you want but please leave those alone who want to use their computers properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> You don't see the fallacies in his post? really? Can't get sound to work in Youtube? Can't connect a printer? really?
> He is not full of shit because of anything he disagrees with, he is full of shit because his post is full of shit.
> Even when "sound to work with youtube" was something you needed to fix because of the makers of codecs refused to give permissions for Linux distros to include in install - that has nothing to do with the OS.
> I realize however that this has been repeated to you to infinity, but you still cling to your beliefs...which makes you what...oh - biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I firstly installed Ubuntu there was no sound. It was a Soundmax onboard device. My Surfstick didn´t work ether. When I installed Korora on the notebook, the cam didn´t work. While the sound problem is an OS problem indeed (out of the box promise) the other problems were caused by a lack of the support for Linux by the manufacturers.
> It doesn´t matter in the end. Half the stuff will not work, people claiming otherwise lie.
Click to expand...

Hey dumbfuck, you could have tested it first, instead you installed a distro that wasn't compatible with your hardware and blame the OS.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are people full of shit just because they don´t share your opinion? You can use a broken OS like you want but please leave those alone who want to use their computers properly.
> 
> 
> 
> People like you are full of shit because you either lie or are ignorant about what you're talking about. It really is that simple. Go back to sucking the M$ pacifier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I am a big user of Linux. I use Android every day. However, I use a Microsoft lock screen, lol, yeah, really:
> Android "launchers" | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> It is rated the best lockscreen by androidpit: Best Android apps of 2015: 26 apps you must try - AndroidPIT
> 
> I have also a small collection of apps you should not miss:
> My tiny App-Pack | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> So people are full of shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people are full of shit. Like you. What does your post have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Android is Linux but what do you know with your Tourette Linux...
Click to expand...

It's modified by Google, who used Linux Mint mostly last I heard. Dumbfuck!


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are people full of shit just because they don´t share your opinion? You can use a broken OS like you want but please leave those alone who want to use their computers properly.
> 
> 
> 
> People like you are full of shit because you either lie or are ignorant about what you're talking about. It really is that simple. Go back to sucking the M$ pacifier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I am a big user of Linux. I use Android every day. However, I use a Microsoft lock screen, lol, yeah, really:
> Android "launchers" | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> It is rated the best lockscreen by androidpit: Best Android apps of 2015: 26 apps you must try - AndroidPIT
> 
> I have also a small collection of apps you should not miss:
> My tiny App-Pack | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> So people are full of shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people are full of shit. Like you. What does your post have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Android is Linux but what do you know with your Tourette Linux...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's modified by Google, who used Linux Mint mostly last I heard. Dumbfuck!
Click to expand...

Of course, its modified. And Google is not a person, moron.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like you are full of shit because you either lie or are ignorant about what you're talking about. It really is that simple. Go back to sucking the M$ pacifier.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I am a big user of Linux. I use Android every day. However, I use a Microsoft lock screen, lol, yeah, really:
> Android "launchers" | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> It is rated the best lockscreen by androidpit: Best Android apps of 2015: 26 apps you must try - AndroidPIT
> 
> I have also a small collection of apps you should not miss:
> My tiny App-Pack | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> So people are full of shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people are full of shit. Like you. What does your post have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Android is Linux but what do you know with your Tourette Linux...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's modified by Google, who used Linux Mint mostly last I heard. Dumbfuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, its modified. And Google is not a person, moron.
Click to expand...

What's wrong with you? Seriously.


----------



## Ringel05

Likkmee said:


> Lets kick this up a notch. Anyone over 16 who plays computer games is a fucking MORON to begin with.
> If you aren't smart enough to run a Linux setup, you shouldn't be allowed to vote.
> Ditto for those who watch the "B00B" tube.
> Ditto for those who eat fast food.
> 
> Have a nice day.
> *Who's using Debian?*


Hell, you act like you walk on water........


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Why are people full of shit just because they don´t share your opinion? You can use a broken OS like you want but please leave those alone who want to use their computers properly.


----------



## Dogtanian

iamwhatiseem said:


> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 20 years Linux has never ever worked as an operating system for the average user, and if they can't get it right in 20 years they never will. It has it's good points, it _is_ a fantastic OS for coders and programmers and webmasters and the like, but for the rest of us? Uhh... no. Really. NO. It's horrible, you can use it to get online and you might even succeed in getting the sound to work on YouTube, but try anything advanced like, oh I dunno, say connecting a printer or playing a game, and it is a nightmare.
> 
> Tens of millions of people download Linux, I've downloaded several versions myself several times, but I don't _use_ it. I don't use it because it doesn't work. And it never will work.
> But on the other hand, with the advent of Windows 10 and it's seriously invasive properties that turn your computer into an eye for Big Brother, my future choices when Windows 7 becomes obsolete are either Apple's OSX or an alternative open-source OS like Linux. Windows 7 is very likely the last Microsoft OS I will ever own because it's the last Microsoft system that (with a lot of tweaking of the settings) is safe to use.
Click to expand...



Well, the thing that Linux fans don't get is that the only qualification anyone needs to comment on the usability of an operating system is simply to be an average computer user. And the simple fact is that the average computer user cannot use Linux. Get over it, Linux as a toolbox for programmers is very good, but as an operating system for the masses it is a hopeless failure. Everyone knows about Linux these days and everyone wants something for nothing, but even at a price of $0.00 people are snubbing Linux in favor of Windows, because they try it out and discover it to be unworkable, give up and shell out their hard earned cash for Windows, the OS that works - or download a pirate copy.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are people full of shit just because they don´t share your opinion? You can use a broken OS like you want but please leave those alone who want to use their computers properly.
Click to expand...

You know that MS invented tablets?


----------



## Uncensored2008

guyfawkestruepirate said:


> Hello everyone question i am wondering if the Linux operating system is as good as many people say it is many other people i have talked to both online & real life say it is better then Windows & works very well at least from there experiences  i have used computers since late  1995   & all my life i have been ether a Mac or Windows person so i ask you guys today is Linux really a good system yes or no & what should i know & learn about it??.



If all you do is web browsing, it's great.

But then, so is an iPad.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> Hell, you act like you walk on water........



Funniest thing, Ubuntu, which is the most popular of Linux distros, is Debian based. 

Who uses Debian? Most Linux users...


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are people full of shit just because they don´t share your opinion? You can use a broken OS like you want but please leave those alone who want to use their computers properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that MS invented tablets?
Click to expand...

So?  Who cares?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dogtanian said:


> Well, the thing that Linux fans don't get is that the only qualification anyone needs to comment on the usability of an operating system is simply to be an average computer user. And the simple fact is that the average computer user cannot use Linux. Get over it, Linux as a toolbox for programmers is very good, but as an operating system for the masses it is a hopeless failure. Everyone knows about Linux these days and everyone wants something for nothing, but even at a price of $0.00 people are snubbing Linux in favor of Windows, because they try it out and discover it to be unworkable, give up and shell out their hard earned cash for Windows, the OS that works - or download a pirate copy.



Interest POV.

Personally I would never program in Linux. .Net is the IDE which trounces all. I code mostly in C# and played with an IDE in Ubuntu, but it was a toy. I make my living off of coding, at least that is my roots. I need a serious and professional development tool. .Net is the only one I would ever consider. If I write to the Linux OS I can link out to a Linux build from Visual Studio. No way in hell I would use Linux and the IDE toys found there.

On the other hand, I'm writing this post on an Ubuntu machine. Nearly all the time I spend on this forum is on a Linux VM. I have it pretty much sniffer proof.

Linux is a great platform for bootlegging media. Most of the people I know who are fanatics steal huge volumes of movies and music. They like Linux because it makes IRC and the Torrents safer. I don't steal, so that isn't a factor for me. 

Oh and Windows 10 is free, so cost isn't a factor at this point. (but the fuckers started pushing advertising on my desktop, pissed me off, even though I could disable it in about 10 minutes.)


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> [
> 
> You know that MS invented tablets?



And the smart phone, and stylus computing, and touch screen.

Before Apple can steal a technology, Microsoft must first create it.

Standard Disclaimer: I say that a bit tongue in cheek, Microsoft makes a fortune off of licensing fees from Apple.


----------



## Ringel05

Dogtanian said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 20 years Linux has never ever worked as an operating system for the average user, and if they can't get it right in 20 years they never will. It has it's good points, it _is_ a fantastic OS for coders and programmers and webmasters and the like, but for the rest of us? Uhh... no. Really. NO. It's horrible, you can use it to get online and you might even succeed in getting the sound to work on YouTube, but try anything advanced like, oh I dunno, say connecting a printer or playing a game, and it is a nightmare.
> 
> Tens of millions of people download Linux, I've downloaded several versions myself several times, but I don't _use_ it. I don't use it because it doesn't work. And it never will work.
> But on the other hand, with the advent of Windows 10 and it's seriously invasive properties that turn your computer into an eye for Big Brother, my future choices when Windows 7 becomes obsolete are either Apple's OSX or an alternative open-source OS like Linux. Windows 7 is very likely the last Microsoft OS I will ever own because it's the last Microsoft system that (with a lot of tweaking of the settings) is safe to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the thing that Linux fans don't get is that the only qualification anyone needs to comment on the usability of an operating system is simply to be an average computer user. And the simple fact is that the average computer user cannot use Linux. Get over it, Linux as a toolbox for programmers is very good, but as an operating system for the masses it is a hopeless failure. Everyone knows about Linux these days and everyone wants something for nothing, but even at a price of $0.00 people are snubbing Linux in favor of Windows, because they try it out and discover it to be unworkable, give up and shell out their hard earned cash for Windows, the OS that works - or download a pirate copy.
Click to expand...

Nice propaganda.  Did you come up with that all on your own or did a screwed up adult have to tell you what to write?


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> You know that MS invented tablets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the smart phone, and stylus computing, and touch screen.
> 
> Before Apple can steal a technology, Microsoft must first create it.
Click to expand...

Again, who cares?  
Since when was this a "my operating system can beat up your operating system" tit for tat?  
Both have their positives and negatives, ya like one over the other then that's great, don't like the other for some personal reason?  Who the fuck cares?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> Again, who cares?
> Since when was this a "my operating system can beat up your operating system" tit for tat?
> Both have their positives and negatives, ya like one over the other then that's great, don't like the other for some personal reason?  Who the fuck cares?



You missed the disclaimer at the end of the post.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, who cares?
> Since when was this a "my operating system can beat up your operating system" tit for tat?
> Both have their positives and negatives, ya like one over the other then that's great, don't like the other for some personal reason?  Who the fuck cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the disclaimer at the end of the post.
Click to expand...

You're right, I did.  Oops........


----------



## Ringel05

Ya know people, there's nothing really wrong with Windows, OS X or Ubuntu/Mint.  Like I've said more times than I can count it's a matter of personal preference based on what each individual user likes, dislikes or (in most cases) is simply accustomed too.  Each OS has their positives and negatives, acolytes, fanatics and detractors, putting down or elevating to computer godhood any of them based on one's personal bias is a reflection of the individual and not a very flattering reflection at that.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> Ya know people, there's nothing really wrong with Windows, OS X or Ubuntu/Mint.  Like I've said more times than I can count it's a matter of personal preference based on what each individual user likes, dislikes or (in most cases) is simply accustomed too.  Each OS has their positives and negatives, acolytes, fanatics and detractors, putting down or elevating to computer godhood any of them based on one's personal bias is a reflection of the individual and not a very flattering reflection at that.


Yep, I have said it here at least 10 times...it's not the OS...it's the company I have a problem with. For everything M$ has contributed to the computer scene they have damaged doubly in other areas.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> You know that MS invented tablets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the smart phone, and stylus computing, and touch screen.
> 
> Before Apple can steal a technology, Microsoft must first create it.
> 
> Standard Disclaimer: I say that a bit tongue in cheek, Microsoft makes a fortune off of licensing fees from Apple.
Click to expand...

And don't forget the smartwatch.
But with all, MS was too early and it is not the company people buy such stuff from.
They buy Apple stuff, no matter if alternatives are better. Android is superior to Apple's app console.
iPhones are duds.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 20 years Linux has never ever worked as an operating system for the average user, and if they can't get it right in 20 years they never will. It has it's good points, it _is_ a fantastic OS for coders and programmers and webmasters and the like, but for the rest of us? Uhh... no. Really. NO. It's horrible, you can use it to get online and you might even succeed in getting the sound to work on YouTube, but try anything advanced like, oh I dunno, say connecting a printer or playing a game, and it is a nightmare.
> 
> Tens of millions of people download Linux, I've downloaded several versions myself several times, but I don't _use_ it. I don't use it because it doesn't work. And it never will work.
> But on the other hand, with the advent of Windows 10 and it's seriously invasive properties that turn your computer into an eye for Big Brother, my future choices when Windows 7 becomes obsolete are either Apple's OSX or an alternative open-source OS like Linux. Windows 7 is very likely the last Microsoft OS I will ever own because it's the last Microsoft system that (with a lot of tweaking of the settings) is safe to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the thing that Linux fans don't get is that the only qualification anyone needs to comment on the usability of an operating system is simply to be an average computer user. And the simple fact is that the average computer user cannot use Linux. Get over it, Linux as a toolbox for programmers is very good, but as an operating system for the masses it is a hopeless failure. Everyone knows about Linux these days and everyone wants something for nothing, but even at a price of $0.00 people are snubbing Linux in favor of Windows, because they try it out and discover it to be unworkable, give up and shell out their hard earned cash for Windows, the OS that works - or download a pirate copy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice propaganda.  Did you come up with that all on your own or did a screwed up adult have to tell you what to write?
Click to expand...

He is right. The average user switching to Linux only figures out he ends up with limited functionality.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 20 years Linux has never ever worked as an operating system for the average user, and if they can't get it right in 20 years they never will. It has it's good points, it _is_ a fantastic OS for coders and programmers and webmasters and the like, but for the rest of us? Uhh... no. Really. NO. It's horrible, you can use it to get online and you might even succeed in getting the sound to work on YouTube, but try anything advanced like, oh I dunno, say connecting a printer or playing a game, and it is a nightmare.
> 
> Tens of millions of people download Linux, I've downloaded several versions myself several times, but I don't _use_ it. I don't use it because it doesn't work. And it never will work.
> But on the other hand, with the advent of Windows 10 and it's seriously invasive properties that turn your computer into an eye for Big Brother, my future choices when Windows 7 becomes obsolete are either Apple's OSX or an alternative open-source OS like Linux. Windows 7 is very likely the last Microsoft OS I will ever own because it's the last Microsoft system that (with a lot of tweaking of the settings) is safe to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the thing that Linux fans don't get is that the only qualification anyone needs to comment on the usability of an operating system is simply to be an average computer user. And the simple fact is that the average computer user cannot use Linux. Get over it, Linux as a toolbox for programmers is very good, but as an operating system for the masses it is a hopeless failure. Everyone knows about Linux these days and everyone wants something for nothing, but even at a price of $0.00 people are snubbing Linux in favor of Windows, because they try it out and discover it to be unworkable, give up and shell out their hard earned cash for Windows, the OS that works - or download a pirate copy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice propaganda.  Did you come up with that all on your own or did a screwed up adult have to tell you what to write?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is right. The average user switching to Linux only figures out he ends up with limited functionality.
Click to expand...

No he's not, neither one of you are familiar with typical human nature and it has little to nothing to do with "limited functionality" as the primary Linux distros only lack in the gaming department and certain high end professional applications.  It's familiarity which is the primary reason, also people trying out the non Ubuntu/Mint distros, distros which do require some knowledge to make them work in a way they're familiar with.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 20 years Linux has never ever worked as an operating system for the average user, and if they can't get it right in 20 years they never will. It has it's good points, it _is_ a fantastic OS for coders and programmers and webmasters and the like, but for the rest of us? Uhh... no. Really. NO. It's horrible, you can use it to get online and you might even succeed in getting the sound to work on YouTube, but try anything advanced like, oh I dunno, say connecting a printer or playing a game, and it is a nightmare.
> 
> Tens of millions of people download Linux, I've downloaded several versions myself several times, but I don't _use_ it. I don't use it because it doesn't work. And it never will work.
> But on the other hand, with the advent of Windows 10 and it's seriously invasive properties that turn your computer into an eye for Big Brother, my future choices when Windows 7 becomes obsolete are either Apple's OSX or an alternative open-source OS like Linux. Windows 7 is very likely the last Microsoft OS I will ever own because it's the last Microsoft system that (with a lot of tweaking of the settings) is safe to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the thing that Linux fans don't get is that the only qualification anyone needs to comment on the usability of an operating system is simply to be an average computer user. And the simple fact is that the average computer user cannot use Linux. Get over it, Linux as a toolbox for programmers is very good, but as an operating system for the masses it is a hopeless failure. Everyone knows about Linux these days and everyone wants something for nothing, but even at a price of $0.00 people are snubbing Linux in favor of Windows, because they try it out and discover it to be unworkable, give up and shell out their hard earned cash for Windows, the OS that works - or download a pirate copy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice propaganda.  Did you come up with that all on your own or did a screwed up adult have to tell you what to write?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is right. The average user switching to Linux only figures out he ends up with limited functionality.
Click to expand...


Once again, saying something over and over doesn't make it true.
Both OS's have advantages over the other...period.
Linux's is far less cost, greater speed and immunity to all but a scattered few malware/viruses as well as ease of use.
Microsoft is compatibility with virtually everything and gaming and some business applications.

Linux's disadvantages are gaming, which is starting to level out via Steam...some hardware incompatibility that is usually an easy fix for average intelligent people. And if the distro is not a Ubuntu or derivative, the learning curve and time spent hacking to get things to work where there is no commercial interest for those small distros.
Windows disadvantage is cost, speed, hardware requirements and a company who uses their largess to push everyone around including the user. The "we know what you need even if you don't want it" mentality.


----------



## Iceweasel

Dogtanian said:


> Well, the thing that Linux fans don't get is that the only qualification anyone needs to comment on the usability of an operating system is simply to be an average computer user. And the simple fact is that the average computer user cannot use Linux. Get over it, Linux as a toolbox for programmers is very good, but as an operating system for the masses it is a hopeless failure. Everyone knows about Linux these days and everyone wants something for nothing, but even at a price of $0.00 people are snubbing Linux in favor of Windows, because they try it out and discover it to be unworkable, give up and shell out their hard earned cash for Windows, the OS that works - or download a pirate copy.


That's a lie and repeating it over and over just illustrates your stupidity. If you can't run Linux that places you in the below average percentile, it doesn't place everyone else above it.


----------



## Iceweasel

Uncensored2008 said:


> guyfawkestruepirate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone question i am wondering if the Linux operating system is as good as many people say it is many other people i have talked to both online & real life say it is better then Windows & works very well at least from there experiences  i have used computers since late  1995   & all my life i have been ether a Mac or Windows person so i ask you guys today is Linux really a good system yes or no & what should i know & learn about it??.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If all you do is web browsing, it's great.
> 
> But then, so is an iPad.
Click to expand...

I do everything with it. Including business. You're a liar.


----------



## Dogtanian

Iceweasel said:


> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the thing that Linux fans don't get is that the only qualification anyone needs to comment on the usability of an operating system is simply to be an average computer user. And the simple fact is that the average computer user cannot use Linux. Get over it, Linux as a toolbox for programmers is very good, but as an operating system for the masses it is a hopeless failure. Everyone knows about Linux these days and everyone wants something for nothing, but even at a price of $0.00 people are snubbing Linux in favor of Windows, because they try it out and discover it to be unworkable, give up and shell out their hard earned cash for Windows, the OS that works - or download a pirate copy.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie and repeating it over and over just illustrates your stupidity. If you can't run Linux that places you in the below average percentile, it doesn't place everyone else above it.
Click to expand...


Then why is no one using Linux?


----------



## Iceweasel

Dogtanian said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the thing that Linux fans don't get is that the only qualification anyone needs to comment on the usability of an operating system is simply to be an average computer user. And the simple fact is that the average computer user cannot use Linux. Get over it, Linux as a toolbox for programmers is very good, but as an operating system for the masses it is a hopeless failure. Everyone knows about Linux these days and everyone wants something for nothing, but even at a price of $0.00 people are snubbing Linux in favor of Windows, because they try it out and discover it to be unworkable, give up and shell out their hard earned cash for Windows, the OS that works - or download a pirate copy.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie and repeating it over and over just illustrates your stupidity. If you can't run Linux that places you in the below average percentile, it doesn't place everyone else above it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why is no one using Linux?
Click to expand...

I just responded to you with it. You live in a world of make believe and follow the herd thinking that's what the cool guys do. Linux is everywhere, you just don't know it.


----------



## Ringel05

Dogtanian said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the thing that Linux fans don't get is that the only qualification anyone needs to comment on the usability of an operating system is simply to be an average computer user. And the simple fact is that the average computer user cannot use Linux. Get over it, Linux as a toolbox for programmers is very good, but as an operating system for the masses it is a hopeless failure. Everyone knows about Linux these days and everyone wants something for nothing, but even at a price of $0.00 people are snubbing Linux in favor of Windows, because they try it out and discover it to be unworkable, give up and shell out their hard earned cash for Windows, the OS that works - or download a pirate copy.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie and repeating it over and over just illustrates your stupidity. If you can't run Linux that places you in the below average percentile, it doesn't place everyone else above it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why is no one using Linux?
Click to expand...

As a desktop/laptop OS most people (in this country) haven't even heard of it and if they have they don't know what it is.  Many who have heard of it but know nothing about it listen to know nothing idiots like you and opt not to try it.
Some who have tried it tried one of the versions that do not have the restricted drivers and they're left trying to figure out how to install the limited generic drivers.  So people simply decide they prefer "their" Windows or OS X and go back to what they're familiar with and some people try it out with high hopes only to discover the gaming available is seriously lacking and go back to windows.  
Oh and "no one is using Linux"?  Is your head buried in the sand or up your ass?  Linux is all around you, Linux as an OS for desktops and laptops is used by millions all over the world and growing rapidly outside of the USA.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> And don't forget the smartwatch.
> But with all, MS was too early and it is not the company people buy such stuff from.
> They buy Apple stuff, no matter if alternatives are better. Android is superior to Apple's app console.
> iPhones are duds.



Engadget reported last year that Microsoft makes more net profit from every iPhone sold than Apple does. Microsoft has zero cost and simply collects licensing fees. It isn't in their interests to offer a credible alternative, they are making too much easy money. Xerox was once the behind the scenes R&D juggernaut, now it's Microsoft, who seems happy with the role. (Though Surface indicates they may be itching to expand.)

Google traditionally didn't make a dime off the iPhone, though the acquisition of Motorola changed that, they still aren't in the league of M$. Google had a very strong motivation to build a competitor. The goal of any business is to make money. What motivates a business is ALWAYS this goal.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> He is right. The average user switching to Linux only figures out he ends up with limited functionality.



It depends on what they do. Modern Linux builds are rock solid. If Web Browsing and Media are what one wants to do with a computer, Linux is a good choice and won't limit anything.


----------



## Iceweasel

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is right. The average user switching to Linux only figures out he ends up with limited functionality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on what they do. Modern Linux builds are rock solid. If Web Browsing and Media are what one wants to do with a computer, Linux is a good choice and won't limit anything.
Click to expand...

In what way am I "limited"?


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is right. The average user switching to Linux only figures out he ends up with limited functionality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on what they do. Modern Linux builds are rock solid. If Web Browsing and Media are what one wants to do with a computer, Linux is a good choice and won't limit anything.
Click to expand...

Yeah but they won' t install another OS for their Firefox or Chrome(ium).


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is right. The average user switching to Linux only figures out he ends up with limited functionality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on what they do. Modern Linux builds are rock solid. If Web Browsing and Media are what one wants to do with a computer, Linux is a good choice and won't limit anything.
Click to expand...


Not just a good choice, a better choice. 
Basically impervious to malware, faster and cheaper to own.
I have setup several seniors (including my 82 and 74 yo parents) with Mint. Because of it's simplicity and ease of use..and no malware to worry about - it is a fantastic choice for people who do not game.


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> Once again, saying something over and over doesn't make it true.
> Both OS's have advantages over the other...period.
> Linux's is far less cost, greater speed and immunity to all but a scattered few malware/viruses as well as ease of use.
> Microsoft is compatibility with virtually everything and gaming and some business applications.



Total cost of ownership tends to be higher on Linux builds. The initial $79 someone might spend on and OS has little impact on the total cost of ownership. The cost of obtaining tools to complete tasks is a far bigger concern. The lack of tools for the desktop drive this cost up for Linux.



> Linux's disadvantages are gaming, which is starting to level out via Steam...some hardware incompatibility that is usually an easy fix for average intelligent people. And if the distro is not a Ubuntu or derivative, the learning curve and time spent hacking to get things to work where there is no commercial interest for those small distros.
> Windows disadvantage is cost, speed, hardware requirements and a company who uses their largess to push everyone around including the user. The "we know what you need even if you don't want it" mentality.



Liunux as a desktop OS is simply unsupported. If you want to connect to a corporate VPN, chances are you will have no support for Linux (generic VPN clients in Linux are a joke and revolve around 1980's technology). Want to run most ERP clients? Sorry. Want to run a modern CAD system? Nope, which should infuriate many as Catia started on Unix, but dumped it and Linux because the cost wasn't justified.

Linux on the desktop is declining. Desktops in general are declining, but this is the death knell for Linux.

In servers and especially mobile OS, Linux does fine, but as a desktop OS it's on it's last legs. Android of course is the larges OS in the world. There is more Android than Windows, IOS, OSX, or other system. 

Linux is the darling of the Warez community, but that too is dropping, as Netflix and Amazon Prime make stealing movies less attractive. Steam has made stealing games less attractive. Without the community that steals media, there really is very little behind a desktop Linux.

I use Linux every day, I'm posting this message from an Ubuntu VM, but reality is.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> Yeah but they won' t install another OS for their Firefox or Chrome(ium).



LOL;

Chrome is a derivative of Chromium, a Linux based Browser. And Firefox actually works properly under Linux. I won't use it under Windows anymore, but in Ubuntu it works fine. 

What doesn't work fine is the sub-par drivers for the NVidia card in this box. No driver at all for the Color HP departmental outside my door. The Konica copiers have a driver, but they are crippled and offer no control of finishing features such as stapling, double sided, or hole punching. 

There is nothing wrong with Linux, except the fact that it's unsupported.


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> Not just a good choice, a better choice.
> Basically impervious to malware, faster and cheaper to own.
> I have setup several seniors (including my 82 and 74 yo parents) with Mint. Because of it's simplicity and ease of use..and no malware to worry about - it is a fantastic choice for people who do not game.



Total bullshit. Linux isn't "impervious" to anything. Linux is ignored on the desktop. Virus writers simply don't bother because their aren't enough users to make it worthwhile. And the nasty browser hacks hit Linux just as quickly as they do Windows or Mac.

#1 target of malicious software is Android, a version of Linux. The reason is simple, it's the #1 OS in use. Once Linux gained popularity, the total bullshit lie that it was somehow "more secure" fell apart in seconds. 

Desktop Linux is ONLY secure in that no one gives a shit enough to bother going after it. (And the assumption that those running it are fellow Warez seekers)


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but they won' t install another OS for their Firefox or Chrome(ium).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL;
> 
> Chrome is a derivative of Chromium, a Linux based Browser. And Firefox actually works properly under Linux. I won't use it under Windows anymore, but in Ubuntu it works fine.
> 
> What doesn't work fine is the sub-par drivers for the NVidia card in this box. No driver at all for the Color HP departmental outside my door. The Konica copiers have a driver, but they are crippled and offer no control of finishing features such as stapling, double sided, or hole punching.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with Linux, except the fact that it's unsupported.
Click to expand...


LOL...why would Konica or Ricoh or any copier provide drivers for Linux??
And who would print to these devices from a desktop anyway?? Anyone with any sense of course uses hotfolders and use software like Command Workstation to send work to commercial printers.
NVidia? I have used NVidia drivers on Linux PC's several times, I don't remember any issues.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Iceweasel said:


> In what way am I "limited"?



???

I said it wouldn't limit a user who does web browsing and media playback.


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> LOL...why would Konica or Ricoh or any copier provide drivers for Linux??



Exactly.



> And who would print to these devices from a desktop anyway??



Everyone who uses them.

It isn't 1980 anymore.



> Anyone with any sense of course uses hotfolders and use software like Command Workstation to send work to commercial printers.



Why would "anyone with any sense" do this?



> NVidia? I have used NVidia drivers on Linux PC's several times, I don't remember any issues.



So have I, and they are crap.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but they won' t install another OS for their Firefox or Chrome(ium).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL;
> 
> Chrome is a derivative of Chromium, a Linux based Browser. And Firefox actually works properly under Linux. I won't use it under Windows anymore, but in Ubuntu it works fine.
> 
> What doesn't work fine is the sub-par drivers for the NVidia card in this box. No driver at all for the Color HP departmental outside my door. The Konica copiers have a driver, but they are crippled and offer no control of finishing features such as stapling, double sided, or hole punching.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with Linux, except the fact that it's unsupported.
Click to expand...

You misunderstood. I also have Firefox pre- installed on my favorite distro, Parted Magic, and it runs fine. 
But I don' t boot it to use Firefox.


----------



## Iceweasel

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but they won' t install another OS for their Firefox or Chrome(ium).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL;
> 
> Chrome is a derivative of Chromium, a Linux based Browser. And Firefox actually works properly under Linux. I won't use it under Windows anymore, but in Ubuntu it works fine.
> 
> What doesn't work fine is the sub-par drivers for the NVidia card in this box. No driver at all for the Color HP departmental outside my door. The Konica copiers have a driver, but they are crippled and offer no control of finishing features such as stapling, double sided, or hole punching.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with Linux, except the fact that it's unsupported.
Click to expand...

HP is pretty good at providing drivers for Linux, I have one myself. NVidia is widely supported in Debian/Ubuntu based distros, that's what I use. You might have to go to the hardware manager and select one.


----------



## Iceweasel

Uncensored2008 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just a good choice, a better choice.
> Basically impervious to malware, faster and cheaper to own.
> I have setup several seniors (including my 82 and 74 yo parents) with Mint. Because of it's simplicity and ease of use..and no malware to worry about - it is a fantastic choice for people who do not game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit. Linux isn't "impervious" to anything. Linux is ignored on the desktop. Virus writers simply don't bother because their aren't enough users to make it worthwhile. And the nasty browser hacks hit Linux just as quickly as they do Windows or Mac.
> 
> #1 target of malicious software is Android, a version of Linux. The reason is simple, it's the #1 OS in use. Once Linux gained popularity, the total bullshit lie that it was somehow "more secure" fell apart in seconds.
> 
> Desktop Linux is ONLY secure in that no one gives a shit enough to bother going after it. (And the assumption that those running it are fellow Warez seekers)
Click to expand...

What planet are you on? One of the key differences in Linux is the OS/kernel requires permission for any modification. There's a reason Debian is widely used for secure servers. Windows has always been very vulnerable because they want it dumbed down for the "average" user. Android requires permissions too, if you grant it and get fucked, who's fault is that? You blame the OS? Why are you MS bois so full of shit?


----------



## Iceweasel

Uncensored2008 said:


> So have I, and they are crap.


Bullshit. I've been running dual monitors with numerous distros with NVidia drivers. It does HD just fine.

I've spent FAR less time tinkering with Linux than any Windows from 3.1.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Uncensored2008

Iceweasel said:


> HP is pretty good at providing drivers for Linux, I have one myself. NVidia is widely supported in Debian/Ubuntu based distros, that's what I use. You might have to go to the hardware manager and select one.




My CP4520 had Linux drivers, and full featured ones. But alas, it has gone to the great computer beyond. The MP651 that replaced it, doesn't have Linux support.

It's a sign of the times, even those who once supported Linux are withdrawing.

And Ubuntu certainly has NVidia drivers, they simply are substandard. My 6990 works, plays video well. But in an RDP session the fonts corrupt, the driver fails to render correctly. In GIMP, selection boxes leave artifacts - not in the file, but as screen corruption. Crap like this is constant, and due simply to sloppy drivers.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Iceweasel said:


> What planet are you on?



Earth, have you heard of it? It's about 100 light years from planet Warez...



> One of the key differences in Linux is the OS/kernel requires permission for any modification.



So does Windows since the introduction of the Longhorn core in 2004. 



> There's a reason Debian is widely used for secure servers.



Suse is the most common Linux in servers, followed by Redhat. I don't personally know of any servers running a Debian build.



> Windows has always been very vulnerable because they want it dumbed down for the "average" user. Android requires permissions too, if you grant it and get fucked, who's fault is that? You blame the OS? Why are you MS bois so full of shit?



Bullshit. Linux escaped attack purely because it is rare and not worth bothering with.

The OS/2-NT kernal was designed to allow the core to be rewritten so that it could be used to run CNC equipment and other specialized processes. This left the core open to attack. BUT NT was supplanted by Longhorn a decade ago. Linux is no more secure than Windows, not a single bit.

Why do you fanbois need to lie. It's an OS, not a religion. Warez is dying anyway. Get a Netflix account and get over it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Uncensored2008 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...why would Konica or Ricoh or any copier provide drivers for Linux??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who would print to these devices from a desktop anyway??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone who uses them.
> 
> It isn't 1980 anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with any sense of course uses hotfolders and use software like Command Workstation to send work to commercial printers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would "anyone with any sense" do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NVidia? I have used NVidia drivers on Linux PC's several times, I don't remember any issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So have I, and they are crap.
Click to expand...


You must be talking small time business printers.
Anyone who operates a commercial digital press most obviously doesn't print from a desktop. WHo in God's name would want to do all of that composition, file management, job archiving from anything but a dedicated rip/server?


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> You must be talking small time business printers.
> Anyone who operates a commercial digital press most obviously doesn't print from a desktop. WHo in God's name would want to do all of that composition, file management, job archiving from anything but a dedicated rip/server?



Commercial digital press? 

LOL; you grasp that most businesses are not printing houses. The typical Fortune 500 uses a slew of departmental multifunctions for general use. They aren't printing business cards for clients or brochures. 

I take it you work for a print house.

It might be Toshiba, Canon, or Xerox, but this class of departmental machine is in about 90% of businesses in America.

Main Features - bizhub C754/C654 | KONICA MINOLTA


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Uncensored2008 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be talking small time business printers.
> Anyone who operates a commercial digital press most obviously doesn't print from a desktop. WHo in God's name would want to do all of that composition, file management, job archiving from anything but a dedicated rip/server?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commercial digital press?
> 
> LOL; you grasp that most businesses are not printing houses. The typical Fortune 500 uses a slew of departmental multifunctions for general use. They aren't printing business cards for clients or brochures.
> 
> I take it you work for a print house.
> 
> It might be Toshiba, Canon, or Xerox, but this class of departmental machine is in about 90% of businesses in America.
> 
> Main Features - bizhub C754/C654 | KONICA MINOLTA
Click to expand...


No, I am saying that if you are printing large complex documents you would want to do that composition etc. on the machine itself. For no other reason than whoever used it last didn't leave pink paper in it and you just printed your presentation 5 minutes before - now on pink paper...as well as what punch is currently installed etc. 
 And no I don't work for a printing house...a print manufacturing plant.


----------



## Iceweasel

Uncensored2008 said:


> So does Windows since the introduction of the Longhorn core in 2004


I never had ANY Windows program ask for permission.


> Suse is the most common Linux in servers, followed by Redhat. I don't personally know of any servers running a Debian build.


You personally don't know shit but are very opinionated. Like a Microsoft drone.


> Bullshit. Linux escaped attack purely because it is rare and not worth bothering with.


Back it up. Windows programs have free and easy access to the OS, Linux programs don't. In fact one of the reason the programs are small is they use the core OS and just add the functions. The equivalent Windows programs are HUGE and very time consuming to install.





> Why do you fanbois need to lie. It's an OS, not a religion. Warez is dying anyway. Get a Netflix account and get over it.


I have Netflix, you know nothing stupid asshole.


----------



## Dogtanian

Iceweasel said:


> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is no one using Linux?
Click to expand...




> I just responded to you with it. You live in a world of make believe and follow the herd thinking that's what the cool guys do. Linux is everywhere, you just don't know it.



Oh come on, you're just trolling me aren't you? Linux at best has a 1.5% share of the OS market.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Dogtanian said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is no one using Linux?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just responded to you with it. You live in a world of make believe and follow the herd thinking that's what the cool guys do. Linux is everywhere, you just don't know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on, you're just trolling me aren't you? Linux at best has a 1.5% share of the OS market.
Click to expand...


He is not just talking about desktops/laptops.
This site is Linux...as are many, many, many, many websites.
You stream TV or movies? Roku is Linux as are most smart TV's. Android is Linux.
The top 500 super computers in the world? All but a scant few run on Linux. Root web servers that are what the internet IS...are Linux.
Traffic control systems...Linux...Military satellite and recon systems...Linux...even the international space station...Linux.
You like Pixar movies? Linux
Linux is everywhere.


----------



## Dogtanian

iamwhatiseem said:


> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is no one using Linux?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just responded to you with it. You live in a world of make believe and follow the herd thinking that's what the cool guys do. Linux is everywhere, you just don't know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on, you're just trolling me aren't you? Linux at best has a 1.5% share of the OS market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is not just talking about desktops/laptops.
> This site is Linux...as are many, many, many, many websites.
> You stream TV or movies? Roku is Linux as are most smart TV's. Android is Linux.
> The top 500 super computers in the world? All but a scant few run on Linux. Root web servers that are what the internet IS...are Linux.
> Traffic control systems...Linux...Military satellite and recon systems...Linux...even the international space station...Linux.
> You like Pixar movies? Linux
> Linux is everywhere.
Click to expand...


I agree with that; yes Linux is everywhere on the _server _end, but it's not on the _user_ end. And calling Android Linux is stretching things a bit, Android uses a Linux kernel, but everything else is pure Android. It's like me calling Windows a Unix OS.

I'd love for Linux distros to be viable operating systems so that I could get out from under the thumb of Microsoft, but it's never going to happen. I mean, how sophisticated is Windows XP by today's standards? It's not longer supported by Microsoft but security issues aside, I could still do just about anything I want with a Windows XP operating system. It still works. But the latest cutting-edge, all new and improved Linux distros cannot even match Windows XP for compatibility or ease of use, let alone Windows 7 or Windows 10.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Dogtanian said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is no one using Linux?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just responded to you with it. You live in a world of make believe and follow the herd thinking that's what the cool guys do. Linux is everywhere, you just don't know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on, you're just trolling me aren't you? Linux at best has a 1.5% share of the OS market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is not just talking about desktops/laptops.
> This site is Linux...as are many, many, many, many websites.
> You stream TV or movies? Roku is Linux as are most smart TV's. Android is Linux.
> The top 500 super computers in the world? All but a scant few run on Linux. Root web servers that are what the internet IS...are Linux.
> Traffic control systems...Linux...Military satellite and recon systems...Linux...even the international space station...Linux.
> You like Pixar movies? Linux
> Linux is everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with that; yes Linux is everywhere on the _server _end, but it's not on the _user_ end. And calling Android Linux is stretching things a bit, Android uses a Linux kernel, but everything else is pure Android. It's like me calling Windows a Unix OS.
> 
> I'd love for Linux distros to be viable operating systems so that I could get out from under the thumb of Microsoft, but it's never going to happen. I mean, how sophisticated is Windows XP by today's standards? It's not longer supported by Microsoft but security issues aside, I could still do just about anything I want with a Windows XP operating system. It still works. But the latest cutting-edge, all new and improved Linux distros cannot even match Windows XP for compatibility or ease of use, let alone Windows 7 or Windows 10.
Click to expand...



And once again...saying something over and over doesn't make it true.
If you are still using XP...then Linux will do everything you want, except games. Everything.
You guys forget you are talking to people that use Linux everyday. I have none of these mysterious "problems" you M$ fanboys love to say we have.
I surf the net and never-ever run into a site that "doesn't work"...ever. Because gee...most of the internet is Linux.
I stream music, I stream TV...I even watch NFL Sunday Ticket when I am not at home.
I download movies and push to my widescreen...I do quotes for customers...I open countless Word and Excel documents...I email like crazy...I use my laptop to control Youtube on the widescreen...I have 100's of archived movies that I use Plex (Linux) for that purpose.
As a matter of fact, because I use Linux and VLC (Linux) I can play far more media formats than Windows.
I use it everyday. And have for years.


----------



## FA_Q2

iamwhatiseem said:


> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is no one using Linux?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just responded to you with it. You live in a world of make believe and follow the herd thinking that's what the cool guys do. Linux is everywhere, you just don't know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on, you're just trolling me aren't you? Linux at best has a 1.5% share of the OS market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is not just talking about desktops/laptops.
> This site is Linux...as are many, many, many, many websites.
> You stream TV or movies? Roku is Linux as are most smart TV's. Android is Linux.
> The top 500 super computers in the world? All but a scant few run on Linux. Root web servers that are what the internet IS...are Linux.
> Traffic control systems...Linux...Military satellite and recon systems...Linux...even the international space station...Linux.
> You like Pixar movies? Linux
> Linux is everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with that; yes Linux is everywhere on the _server _end, but it's not on the _user_ end. And calling Android Linux is stretching things a bit, Android uses a Linux kernel, but everything else is pure Android. It's like me calling Windows a Unix OS.
> 
> I'd love for Linux distros to be viable operating systems so that I could get out from under the thumb of Microsoft, but it's never going to happen. I mean, how sophisticated is Windows XP by today's standards? It's not longer supported by Microsoft but security issues aside, I could still do just about anything I want with a Windows XP operating system. It still works. But the latest cutting-edge, all new and improved Linux distros cannot even match Windows XP for compatibility or ease of use, let alone Windows 7 or Windows 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And once again...saying something over and over doesn't make it true.
> If you are still using XP...then Linux will do everything you want, except games. Everything.
> You guys forget you are talking to people that use Linux everyday. I have none of these mysterious "problems" you M$ fanboys love to say we have.
> I surf the net and never-ever run into a site that "doesn't work"...ever. Because gee...most of the internet is Linux.
> I stream music, I stream TV...I even watch NFL Sunday Ticket when I am not at home.
> I download movies and push to my widescreen...I do quotes for customers...I open countless Word and Excel documents...I email like crazy...I use my laptop to control Youtube on the widescreen...I have 100's of archived movies that I use Plex (Linux) for that purpose.
> As a matter of fact, because I use Linux and VLC (Linux) I can play far more media formats than Windows.
> I use it everyday. And have for years.
Click to expand...

That is really quite irrelevant.  What YOU can use Linux for does not matter.  I don't understand why you are missing the point that he is making.  There is a real reason that the totally free and easily acquired Linux makes up almost none of the user end operating systems.  It simply does not do what windows does - immediately working without doing anything at all.  People shell out hundreds of dollars so that it works like that.  Linux may be wonderful but this seems like a pissing match about which one is better.  That has always been a rather silly question.

Linux may very well be better for some users.  Mostly those users that are willing to set it up properly.  Windows works better for other users.  Again, mostly those users that simply want it to work seamlessly and immediately with no effort required.


----------



## Iceweasel

Dogtanian said:


> I'd love for Linux distros to be viable operating systems so that I could get out from under the thumb of Microsoft, but it's never going to happen. I mean, how sophisticated is Windows XP by today's standards? It's not longer supported by Microsoft but security issues aside, I could still do just about anything I want with a Windows XP operating system. It still works. But the latest cutting-edge, all new and improved Linux distros cannot even match Windows XP for compatibility or ease of use, let alone Windows 7 or Windows 10.


Which proves you don't know what you're talking about. I've been there done that, you haven't. You belong under Microsoft's thumb, they own you and deserve your money.


----------



## Iceweasel

FA_Q2 said:


> That is really quite irrelevant.  What YOU can use Linux for does not matter.  I don't understand why you are missing the point that he is making.  There is a real reason that the totally free and easily acquired Linux makes up almost none of the user end operating systems.  It simply does not do what windows does - immediately working without doing anything at all.  People shell out hundreds of dollars so that it works like that.  Linux may be wonderful but this seems like a pissing match about which one is better.  That has always been a rather silly question.
> 
> Linux may very well be better for some users.  Mostly those users that are willing to set it up properly.  Windows works better for other users.  Again, mostly those users that simply want it to work seamlessly and immediately with no effort required.


LOL. User experience is irrelevant! I had to dick around a LOT with every Windows installation I ever had and every once in a while with a Linux distro. You, like some of the others have no experience and only know what you think is true. Not having commercial games available isn't a fault of an operating system, boys like you seem to think it is though. That's just weird. We are not all kids out here is Realsville. If I wanted gaming I'd buy a console and continue to use my computer for work. 

What YOUR opinion on what you know little about is what's irrelevant. The fact that MS makes "deals" with retailers and manufacturers is what got them where they are. Not superior software, superior predatory business practices and they raised a society of sheep that bray against all naysayers. The fact that you mopes have to interject your ill informed opinions into every Linux thread is evidence of your insecurity issues.


----------



## FA_Q2

Iceweasel said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is really quite irrelevant.  What YOU can use Linux for does not matter.  I don't understand why you are missing the point that he is making.  There is a real reason that the totally free and easily acquired Linux makes up almost none of the user end operating systems.  It simply does not do what windows does - immediately working without doing anything at all.  People shell out hundreds of dollars so that it works like that.  Linux may be wonderful but this seems like a pissing match about which one is better.  That has always been a rather silly question.
> 
> Linux may very well be better for some users.  Mostly those users that are willing to set it up properly.  Windows works better for other users.  Again, mostly those users that simply want it to work seamlessly and immediately with no effort required.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. User experience is irrelevant! I had to dick around a LOT with every Windows installation I ever had and every once in a while with a Linux distro. You, like some of the others have no experience and only know what you think is true. Not having commercial games available isn't a fault of an operating system, boys like you seem to think it is though. That's just weird. We are not all kids out here is Realsville. If I wanted gaming I'd buy a console and continue to use my computer for work.
> 
> What YOUR opinion on what you know little about is what's irrelevant. The fact that MS makes "deals" with retailers and manufacturers is what got them where they are. Not superior software, superior predatory business practices and they raised a society of sheep that bray against all naysayers. The fact that you mopes have to interject your ill informed opinions into every Linux thread is evidence of your insecurity issues.
Click to expand...

....

That is your problem, not mine child.  You clearly do not understand anything I stated because your fanboy glasses are to thick.  Unfortunately, you don't seem to even understand that those 'deals' are actually part of making superior software in the first place.  You literally just stated that comparability is not only not the 'fault' (though that word is being grossly misused) of the OS itself when it clearly is if such software wants to be utilized.  Considering that most of Linux is freeware it is rather clear why it does not measure up in some aspects.  The most interesting think about your asinine rant is that you have to make false claims about me 'naysaying' and calling me names when I never even stated anything negative about Linux in the first place.  Instead I pointed out facts and how users clearly have chosen.  You further insult the vast majority of those users then say everyone else has insecurity issues.

You are the one that clearly has insecurity issues and I don't think I will bother responding to anymore of your childish name calling and whining about posters that have been quite reasonable with you.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

FA_Q2 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is no one using Linux?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just responded to you with it. You live in a world of make believe and follow the herd thinking that's what the cool guys do. Linux is everywhere, you just don't know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on, you're just trolling me aren't you? Linux at best has a 1.5% share of the OS market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is not just talking about desktops/laptops.
> This site is Linux...as are many, many, many, many websites.
> You stream TV or movies? Roku is Linux as are most smart TV's. Android is Linux.
> The top 500 super computers in the world? All but a scant few run on Linux. Root web servers that are what the internet IS...are Linux.
> Traffic control systems...Linux...Military satellite and recon systems...Linux...even the international space station...Linux.
> You like Pixar movies? Linux
> Linux is everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with that; yes Linux is everywhere on the _server _end, but it's not on the _user_ end. And calling Android Linux is stretching things a bit, Android uses a Linux kernel, but everything else is pure Android. It's like me calling Windows a Unix OS.
> 
> I'd love for Linux distros to be viable operating systems so that I could get out from under the thumb of Microsoft, but it's never going to happen. I mean, how sophisticated is Windows XP by today's standards? It's not longer supported by Microsoft but security issues aside, I could still do just about anything I want with a Windows XP operating system. It still works. But the latest cutting-edge, all new and improved Linux distros cannot even match Windows XP for compatibility or ease of use, let alone Windows 7 or Windows 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And once again...saying something over and over doesn't make it true.
> If you are still using XP...then Linux will do everything you want, except games. Everything.
> You guys forget you are talking to people that use Linux everyday. I have none of these mysterious "problems" you M$ fanboys love to say we have.
> I surf the net and never-ever run into a site that "doesn't work"...ever. Because gee...most of the internet is Linux.
> I stream music, I stream TV...I even watch NFL Sunday Ticket when I am not at home.
> I download movies and push to my widescreen...I do quotes for customers...I open countless Word and Excel documents...I email like crazy...I use my laptop to control Youtube on the widescreen...I have 100's of archived movies that I use Plex (Linux) for that purpose.
> As a matter of fact, because I use Linux and VLC (Linux) I can play far more media formats than Windows.
> I use it everyday. And have for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is really quite irrelevant.  What YOU can use Linux for does not matter.  I don't understand why you are missing the point that he is making.  There is a real reason that the totally free and easily acquired Linux makes up almost none of the user end operating systems.  It simply does not do what windows does - immediately working without doing anything at all.  People shell out hundreds of dollars so that it works like that.  Linux may be wonderful but this seems like a pissing match about which one is better.  That has always been a rather silly question.
> 
> Linux may very well be better for some users.  Mostly those users that are willing to set it up properly.  Windows works better for other users.  Again, mostly those users that simply want it to work seamlessly and immediately with no effort required.
Click to expand...


This post is so hilarious...as if Windows works seamlessly/flawlessly...holy cow that is funny.
There is a reason I setup seniors with Linux...because it is so easy and they don't get malware.
Windows is "seamless" at the beginning because the factory pre-installed it for you. If people had to install an OS - any OS - they would choose Linux because the install takes 1/4th the time. And as long as the computer you have works with Linux, which is almost any, especially lower to mid level computers that makeup 99% of computers in use - you just click "OK" 2-3 times and you are done. (Unless you choose small distros...which only hardcore Linux fanboys do)
 EVeryone uses Windows because that is all they know, and the only computer choice they are even aware of besides Apple.
  Funny post though - I enjoyed the laugh!


----------



## Iceweasel

FA_Q2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is really quite irrelevant.  What YOU can use Linux for does not matter.  I don't understand why you are missing the point that he is making.  There is a real reason that the totally free and easily acquired Linux makes up almost none of the user end operating systems.  It simply does not do what windows does - immediately working without doing anything at all.  People shell out hundreds of dollars so that it works like that.  Linux may be wonderful but this seems like a pissing match about which one is better.  That has always been a rather silly question.
> 
> Linux may very well be better for some users.  Mostly those users that are willing to set it up properly.  Windows works better for other users.  Again, mostly those users that simply want it to work seamlessly and immediately with no effort required.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. User experience is irrelevant! I had to dick around a LOT with every Windows installation I ever had and every once in a while with a Linux distro. You, like some of the others have no experience and only know what you think is true. Not having commercial games available isn't a fault of an operating system, boys like you seem to think it is though. That's just weird. We are not all kids out here is Realsville. If I wanted gaming I'd buy a console and continue to use my computer for work.
> 
> What YOUR opinion on what you know little about is what's irrelevant. The fact that MS makes "deals" with retailers and manufacturers is what got them where they are. Not superior software, superior predatory business practices and they raised a society of sheep that bray against all naysayers. The fact that you mopes have to interject your ill informed opinions into every Linux thread is evidence of your insecurity issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....
> 
> That is your problem, not mine child.  You clearly do not understand anything I stated because your fanboy glasses are to thick.  Unfortunately, you don't seem to even understand that those 'deals' are actually part of making superior software in the first place.  You literally just stated that comparability is not only not the 'fault' (though that word is being grossly misused) of the OS itself when it clearly is if such software wants to be utilized.  Considering that most of Linux is freeware it is rather clear why it does not measure up in some aspects.  The most interesting think about your asinine rant is that you have to make false claims about me 'naysaying' and calling me names when I never even stated anything negative about Linux in the first place.  Instead I pointed out facts and how users clearly have chosen.  You further insult the vast majority of those users then say everyone else has insecurity issues.
> 
> You are the one that clearly has insecurity issues and I don't think I will bother responding to anymore of your childish name calling and whining about posters that have been quite reasonable with you.
Click to expand...

I don't have a problem. You spewing retarded shit on the internet isn't a reflection on me. I pointed out how insecure you guys are and you puked up that shit?

No, Windows is not superior. Not superior to anything really. OS-X, Android and Linux does things windows can't dream of. I've been using multiple desktops for years, maybe MS finally offered it. 

You said "It simply does not do what windows does - immediately working without doing anything at all." Which is wrong. And stupid. But you say my post is an asinine response because you never said anything negative about Linux? You can't keep track of your own shit.

The point wasn't who has the largest market share, why would you try to redirect the conversation to that if you had something useful to offer? 

I've used Windows, OS-X and Linux for years and know for a fact you are full of shit. So your "facts" are only worthwhile to fellow know nothing drones.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

McDonalds hamburgers are the best hamburgers in the world. No other restaurant can make hamburgers as good as Micro..er I mean McDonalds because they sell more than anyone else.


----------



## Iceweasel

iamwhatiseem said:


> McDonalds hamburgers are the best hamburgers in the world. No other restaurant can make hamburgers as good as Micro..er I mean McDonalds because they sell more than anyone else.


Not only that but the BigMac 15.1 version will prove to be their best offering yet! Preorder yours to beat the rush!

When I think of all the time spent modifying the sys.ini, win.ini files, then tweaking the billion line registry to make things work, then hear from these mopes about how superior MS was all along I wonder how they function in reality. 

I knew a Linux geek back in the day, prior to any gui interface and he spent enormous amounts of time keeping his wife's computers working with Windows and couldn't believe all the dumbfuckery involved. Many people made a good living doing the same. Still do.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Iceweasel said:


> Not only that but the BigMac 15.1 version will prove to be their best offering yet! Preorder yours to beat the rush!



And just out is French Fry 2015!!...boy it sure is expensive, but anyone can buy the student office, or I mean Student French Fry 2015 which is such a deal!!


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is no one using Linux?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just responded to you with it. You live in a world of make believe and follow the herd thinking that's what the cool guys do. Linux is everywhere, you just don't know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on, you're just trolling me aren't you? Linux at best has a 1.5% share of the OS market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is not just talking about desktops/laptops.
> This site is Linux...as are many, many, many, many websites.
> You stream TV or movies? Roku is Linux as are most smart TV's. Android is Linux.
> The top 500 super computers in the world? All but a scant few run on Linux. Root web servers that are what the internet IS...are Linux.
> Traffic control systems...Linux...Military satellite and recon systems...Linux...even the international space station...Linux.
> You like Pixar movies? Linux
> Linux is everywhere.
Click to expand...

This is not all Linux. Many devices like ATMs run Windows 3.11 or newer versions.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> This is not all Linux. Many devices like ATMs run Windows 3.11 or newer versions.




Everything I said was Linux is Linux. 
I didn't say anything about ATM's. Where did I say Linux was every device on earth?


----------



## Iceweasel

I think these guys must be Microsoft customer service reps. "Yes ma'am, now go ahead and plug the other end of the mouse into that slot. Okay, now go ahead and test it out. It should work".


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not all Linux. Many devices like ATMs run Windows 3.11 or newer versions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I said was Linux is Linux.
> I didn't say anything about ATM's. Where did I say Linux was every device on earth?
Click to expand...

What you mean, includes ATMs. All your stuff may be operated by Linux, but there is also Windows. What is your problem?


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> What you mean, includes ATMs. All your stuff may be operated by Linux, but there is also Windows. What is your problem?


"Oh, OK ma'am, guess I forgot. Yes, plug the computer into the wall socket first...."


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you mean, includes ATMs. All your stuff may be operated by Linux, but there is also Windows. What is your problem?
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh, OK ma'am, guess I forgot. Yes, plug the computer into the wall socket first...."
Click to expand...

Why don´t by a normal computer, then?


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you mean, includes ATMs. All your stuff may be operated by Linux, but there is also Windows. What is your problem?
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh, OK ma'am, guess I forgot. Yes, plug the computer into the wall socket first...."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don´t by a normal computer, then?
Click to expand...

Because I don't like to pay for inferior products. Marketing and business acumen doesn't translate to superior products.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you mean, includes ATMs. All your stuff may be operated by Linux, but there is also Windows. What is your problem?
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh, OK ma'am, guess I forgot. Yes, plug the computer into the wall socket first...."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don´t by a normal computer, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I don't like to pay for inferior products. Marketing and business acumen doesn't translate to superior products.
Click to expand...

You can buy customized devices or build your own one. Where is the problem? 

However, you can do more with Windows. Linux and gaming? No, way. And if you use Firefox on Linux or Windows, I don´t see the difference. Only Linux-Nerds act like that and are rebooting their computers all the time.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you mean, includes ATMs. All your stuff may be operated by Linux, but there is also Windows. What is your problem?
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh, OK ma'am, guess I forgot. Yes, plug the computer into the wall socket first...."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don´t by a normal computer, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I don't like to pay for inferior products. Marketing and business acumen doesn't translate to superior products.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can buy customized devices or build your own one. Where is the problem?
> 
> However, you can do more with Windows. Linux and gaming? No, way. And if you use Firefox on Linux or Windows, I don´t see the difference. Only Linux-Nerds act like that and are rebooting their computers all the time.
Click to expand...

Gaming isn't a downside since we aren't all gamers. I'm not sure why you guys think so. I built my own computers since '95 so no problem here. I also was a beta tester for Memphis, later called Windows 98 and spent time on the campus. It all worked until the final release and two devices were no longer supported, a printer and scanner. But that only happens with Linux, right?


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you mean, includes ATMs. All your stuff may be operated by Linux, but there is also Windows. What is your problem?
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh, OK ma'am, guess I forgot. Yes, plug the computer into the wall socket first...."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don´t by a normal computer, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I don't like to pay for inferior products. Marketing and business acumen doesn't translate to superior products.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can buy customized devices or build your own one. Where is the problem?
> 
> However, you can do more with Windows. Linux and gaming? No, way. And if you use Firefox on Linux or Windows, I don´t see the difference. Only Linux-Nerds act like that and are rebooting their computers all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaming isn't a downside since we aren't all gamers. I'm not sure why you guys think so. I built my own computers since '95 so no problem here. I also was a beta tester for Memphis, later called Windows 98 and spent time on the campus. It all worked until the final release and two devices were no longer supported, a printer and scanner. But that only happens with Linux, right?
Click to expand...

Shit happens. However, there is no problem with Linux. The problem is that you guys appear to be aggressive missionaries. Who does`t comply shall be burned. And that while only MS-DOS and Windows made Linux possible. Without MS-DOS and Windows, devices with fixed operating systems would maybe dominate or even constitute the PC market.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh, OK ma'am, guess I forgot. Yes, plug the computer into the wall socket first...."
> 
> 
> 
> Why don´t by a normal computer, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I don't like to pay for inferior products. Marketing and business acumen doesn't translate to superior products.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can buy customized devices or build your own one. Where is the problem?
> 
> However, you can do more with Windows. Linux and gaming? No, way. And if you use Firefox on Linux or Windows, I don´t see the difference. Only Linux-Nerds act like that and are rebooting their computers all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaming isn't a downside since we aren't all gamers. I'm not sure why you guys think so. I built my own computers since '95 so no problem here. I also was a beta tester for Memphis, later called Windows 98 and spent time on the campus. It all worked until the final release and two devices were no longer supported, a printer and scanner. But that only happens with Linux, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit happens. However, there is no problem with Linux. The problem is that you guys appear to be aggressive missionaries. Who does`t comply shall be burned. And that while only MS-DOS and Windows made Linux possible. Without MS-DOS and Windows, devices with fixed operating systems would maybe dominate or even constitute the PC market.
Click to expand...

Your perception of reality is completely askew. It's when Microheads tell me that what I experience isn't true because they know better, I tell them they are fucked up. I prefer my life experiences to your opinion. Every time.

When Linux doesn't do games that aren't ported to it or doesn't drive a device it's inferior but when Microsoft has a problem (as many as there are) then "shit happens"?

Microsoft made Linux possible? Ho lee fuck. You really have no clue.

http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/sect_01_01.html

 In 1969, a team of developers in the Bell Labs laboratories started working on a solution for the software problem, to address these compatibility issues. They developed a new operating system, which was


Simple and elegant.


Written in the C programming language instead of in assembly code.


Able to recycle code.

The Bell Labs developers named their project "UNIX."

By the beginning of the 90s home PCs were finally powerful enough to run a full blown UNIX. Linus Torvalds, a young man studying computer science at the university of Helsinki, thought it would be a good idea to have some sort of freely available academic version of UNIX, and promptly started to code.

Today Linux has joined the desktop market. Linux developers concentrated on networking and services in the beginning, and office applications have been the last barrier to be taken down. We don't like to admit that Microsoft is ruling this market, so plenty of alternatives have been started over the last couple of years to make Linux an acceptable choice as a workstation, providing an easy user interface and MS compatible office applications like word processors, spreadsheets, presentations and the like.

On the server side, Linux is well-known as a stable and reliable platform, providing database and trading services for companies like Amazon, the well-known online bookshop, US Post Office, the German army and many others. Especially Internet providers and Internet service providers have grown fond of Linux as firewall, proxy- and web server, and you will find a Linux box within reach of every UNIX system administrator who appreciates a comfortable management station. Clusters of Linux machines are used in the creation of movies such as "Titanic", "Shrek" and others. In post offices, they are the nerve centers that route mail and in large search engine, clusters are used to perform internet searches.These are only a few of the thousands of heavy-duty jobs that Linux is performing day-to-day across the world.

It is also worth to note that modern Linux not only runs on workstations, mid- and high-end servers, but also on "gadgets" like PDA's, mobiles, a shipload of embedded applications and even on experimental wristwatches. This makes Linux the only operating system in the world covering such a wide range of hardware.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> What you mean, includes ATMs. All your stuff may be operated by Linux, but there is also Windows. What is your problem?



What I mean???  
What I mean is to tell the other poster that linux is everywhere, his belief seemed to be that linux is some obscure thing that no one really uses...I "mean" to tell him that is not true - it is everywhere.
Now you want to say some ATM's use 1980's 3.1...okaaaay...that is fine. I have no idea where you get that I meant Linux is in every conceivable device, and you need to clear that up.
Too funny


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you mean, includes ATMs. All your stuff may be operated by Linux, but there is also Windows. What is your problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I mean???
> What I mean is to tell the other poster that linux is everywhere, his belief seemed to be that linux is some obscure thing that no one really uses...I "mean" to tell him that is not true - it is everywhere.
> Now you want to say some ATM's use 1980's 3.1...okaaaay...that is fine. I have no idea where you get that I meant Linux is in every conceivable device, and you need to clear that up.
> Too funny
Click to expand...

You named something and put a - Linux behind that. This indicates that the mentioned devices all run Linux. And 3.1 is not 80`s


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don´t by a normal computer, then?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't like to pay for inferior products. Marketing and business acumen doesn't translate to superior products.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can buy customized devices or build your own one. Where is the problem?
> 
> However, you can do more with Windows. Linux and gaming? No, way. And if you use Firefox on Linux or Windows, I don´t see the difference. Only Linux-Nerds act like that and are rebooting their computers all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaming isn't a downside since we aren't all gamers. I'm not sure why you guys think so. I built my own computers since '95 so no problem here. I also was a beta tester for Memphis, later called Windows 98 and spent time on the campus. It all worked until the final release and two devices were no longer supported, a printer and scanner. But that only happens with Linux, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit happens. However, there is no problem with Linux. The problem is that you guys appear to be aggressive missionaries. Who does`t comply shall be burned. And that while only MS-DOS and Windows made Linux possible. Without MS-DOS and Windows, devices with fixed operating systems would maybe dominate or even constitute the PC market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your perception of reality is completely askew. It's when Microheads tell me that what I experience isn't true because they know better, I tell them they are fucked up. I prefer my life experiences to your opinion. Every time.
> 
> When Linux doesn't do games that aren't ported to it or doesn't drive a device it's inferior but when Microsoft has a problem (as many as there are) then "shit happens"?
> 
> Microsoft made Linux possible? Ho lee fuck. You really have no clue.
> 
> http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/sect_01_01.html
> 
> In 1969, a team of developers in the Bell Labs laboratories started working on a solution for the software problem, to address these compatibility issues. They developed a new operating system, which was
> 
> 
> Simple and elegant.
> 
> 
> Written in the C programming language instead of in assembly code.
> 
> 
> Able to recycle code.
> The Bell Labs developers named their project "UNIX."
> 
> By the beginning of the 90s home PCs were finally powerful enough to run a full blown UNIX. Linus Torvalds, a young man studying computer science at the university of Helsinki, thought it would be a good idea to have some sort of freely available academic version of UNIX, and promptly started to code.
> 
> Today Linux has joined the desktop market. Linux developers concentrated on networking and services in the beginning, and office applications have been the last barrier to be taken down. We don't like to admit that Microsoft is ruling this market, so plenty of alternatives have been started over the last couple of years to make Linux an acceptable choice as a workstation, providing an easy user interface and MS compatible office applications like word processors, spreadsheets, presentations and the like.
> 
> On the server side, Linux is well-known as a stable and reliable platform, providing database and trading services for companies like Amazon, the well-known online bookshop, US Post Office, the German army and many others. Especially Internet providers and Internet service providers have grown fond of Linux as firewall, proxy- and web server, and you will find a Linux box within reach of every UNIX system administrator who appreciates a comfortable management station. Clusters of Linux machines are used in the creation of movies such as "Titanic", "Shrek" and others. In post offices, they are the nerve centers that route mail and in large search engine, clusters are used to perform internet searches.These are only a few of the thousands of heavy-duty jobs that Linux is performing day-to-day across the world.
> 
> It is also worth to note that modern Linux not only runs on workstations, mid- and high-end servers, but also on "gadgets" like PDA's, mobiles, a shipload of embedded applications and even on experimental wristwatches. This makes Linux the only operating system in the world covering such a wide range of hardware.
Click to expand...

You see, it would only exist as embedded system.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> You named something and put a - Linux behind that. This indicates that the mentioned devices all run Linux. And 3.1 is not 80`s



This is entertaining...
Here is my direct quote...where in this do you get that I mean ATM's are Linux?


_"This site is Linux...as are many, many, many, many websites.
You stream TV or movies? Roku is Linux as are most smart TV's. Android is Linux.
The top 500 super computers in the world? All but a scant few run on Linux. Root web servers that are what the internet IS...are Linux.
Traffic control systems...Linux...Military satellite and recon systems...Linux...even the international space station...Linux.
You like Pixar movies? Linux"_


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You named something and put a - Linux behind that. This indicates that the mentioned devices all run Linux. And 3.1 is not 80`s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is entertaining...
> Here is my direct quote...where in this do you get that I mean ATM's are Linux?
> 
> 
> _"This site is Linux...as are many, many, many, many websites.
> You stream TV or movies? Roku is Linux as are most smart TV's. Android is Linux.
> The top 500 super computers in the world? All but a scant few run on Linux. Root web servers that are what the internet IS...are Linux.
> Traffic control systems...Linux...Military satellite and recon systems...Linux...even the international space station...Linux.
> You like Pixar movies? Linux"_
Click to expand...

His worship of M$ won't let him see anything but what the Imam of M$ tells him to see............


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> His worship of M$ won't let him see anything but what the Imam of M$ tells him to see............



Aye...and I could care less to argue these things with him other than this thread was started by someone who genuinely wanted to know about Linux...and in came the M$ minions telling him how hard and painful and terrible it is, which as we know is an absolute lie when using Ubuntu or Mint.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> However, you can do more with Windows. Linux and gaming? No, way. And if you use Firefox on Linux or Windows, I don´t see the difference. *Only Linux-Nerds act like that and are rebooting their computers all the time.*



I can't let this go.... Jesus Christ Blei...I don't know why you say such outrageous things anymore, you didn't use to. You always preferred Windows and made no bones about it - but in the past month or so you have gotten ridiculous to the point of being a joke.
Reboot a Linux computer?? Hardly ever. The system core is unaffected or even attached in any way to whatever software is on it. The only reason to reboot a Linux machine is when there is a kernal upgrade or security update to a core file...which might be a few times a year.
I reboot...I have no idea...maybe 2-3 times a year. Like I say, I only reboot when there is a kernal/system core update.

  C'mon Blei...just stop


----------



## Iceweasel

If a Linux guru read this thread he'd pee laughing. I should log into the Mint forum and give them a head's up.


----------



## FA_Q2

iamwhatiseem said:


> If people had to install an OS - any OS - they would choose Linux because the install takes 1/4th the time.



That sounds nice but is utterly false.  When people have to install an OS they chose windows the VAST majority of the time.  That is a stone cold fact.


----------



## Iceweasel

FA_Q2 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people had to install an OS - any OS - they would choose Linux because the install takes 1/4th the time.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds nice but is utterly false.  When people have to install an OS they chose windows the VAST majority of the time.  That is a stone cold fact.
Click to expand...

Not because of ease or speed, you totally missed the point. My distros have been on 2, 3 and 4 bootable OSes while Windows was always solo.


----------



## Ringel05

FA_Q2 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people had to install an OS - any OS - they would choose Linux because the install takes 1/4th the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds nice but is utterly false.  When people have to install an OS they chose windows the VAST majority of the time.  That is a stone cold fact.
Click to expand...

You didn't read what he said........  Ya missed the "if"........  Try again.........


----------



## Dogtanian

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His worship of M$ won't let him see anything but what the Imam of M$ tells him to see............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye...and I could care less to argue these things with him other than this thread was started by someone who genuinely wanted to know about Linux...and in came the M$ minions telling him how hard and painful and terrible it is, which as we know is an absolute lie when using Ubuntu or Mint.
Click to expand...


I've tried both Ubuntu and Mint. Ditched both, went back to Windows 7. 
I love open source software (except Gimp - that one sucks)  I often use Audacity and Paint.net, and VLC is my default media player, but Linux distros are a big pile of WTF. It's always the same, you install it, the desktop looks nice, but 10 minutes later you're searching the internet for a guide on how to install programs or how to get YouTube working or how to install some bit of hardware or a peripheral. It's NOT easy, it's bloody hard. And tedious. And frustrating. The last time I installed Linux Mint I spent a total of about 8 hours trying to learn how to extract a program to the programs folder. I never did figure it out.

8 hours.. I must have been crazy. Windows 7, installing a program is seldom complicated, you double-click on the exe. file and that's about it, job done. I wonder how many millions of people installed Linux imagining that the process was exactly the same in Linux.


----------



## Ringel05

Dogtanian said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His worship of M$ won't let him see anything but what the Imam of M$ tells him to see............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye...and I could care less to argue these things with him other than this thread was started by someone who genuinely wanted to know about Linux...and in came the M$ minions telling him how hard and painful and terrible it is, which as we know is an absolute lie when using Ubuntu or Mint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've tried both Ubuntu and Mint. Ditched both, went back to Windows 7.
> I love open source software (except Gimp - that one sucks)  I often use Audacity and Paint.net, and VLC is my default media player, but Linux distros are a big pile of WTF. It's always the same, you install it, the desktop looks nice, but 10 minutes later you're searching the internet for a guide on how to install programs or how to get YouTube working or how to install some bit of hardware or a peripheral. It's NOT easy, it's bloody hard. And tedious. And frustrating. The last time I installed Linux Mint I spent a total of about 8 hours trying to learn how to extract a program to the programs folder. I never did figure it out.
> 
> 8 hours.. I must have been crazy. Windows 7, installing a program is seldom complicated, you double-click on the exe. file and that's about it, job done. I wonder how many millions of people installed Linux imagining that the process was exactly the same in Linux.
Click to expand...


Honestly, it's because you're clueless, that's why it was so hard for you.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Dogtanian said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His worship of M$ won't let him see anything but what the Imam of M$ tells him to see............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye...and I could care less to argue these things with him other than this thread was started by someone who genuinely wanted to know about Linux...and in came the M$ minions telling him how hard and painful and terrible it is, which as we know is an absolute lie when using Ubuntu or Mint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've tried both Ubuntu and Mint. Ditched both, went back to Windows 7.
> I love open source software (except Gimp - that one sucks)  I often use Audacity and Paint.net, and VLC is my default media player, but Linux distros are a big pile of WTF. It's always the same, you install it, the desktop looks nice, but 10 minutes later you're searching the internet for a guide on how to install programs or how to get YouTube working or how to install some bit of hardware or a peripheral. It's NOT easy, it's bloody hard. And tedious. And frustrating. The last time I installed Linux Mint I spent a total of about 8 hours trying to learn how to extract a program to the programs folder. I never did figure it out.
> 
> 8 hours.. I must have been crazy. Windows 7, installing a program is seldom complicated, you double-click on the exe. file and that's about it, job done. I wonder how many millions of people installed Linux imagining that the process was exactly the same in Linux.
Click to expand...


I call bullshit again.
You are either making this up...or you are just too dumb to do the simplest task...or this was years ago.
Mint has for quite awhile came with codecs installed so youtube works out of the gate.
And before that - you say you couldn't find out how to fix that by Googling it? Complete garbage. Installing the restricted codecs is as simple as clicking software manager -> and choose to install "ubuntu restricted extras"...done. *WOW - OH MY GOD THAT WAS SO HARD!!!!!!!!!!!*
How to install programs is soooooooo much easier than Windows.
Again - click software manager and looky there...1,000's of programs sorted nicely by catagory and all you do is choose it - and click install. *WOW - OH MY GOD THAT WAS SO HARD!!!!!!!!!!!*
You spent 8 hours trying to get a program into the "programs" folder??...well that is really interesting...there is no programs folder in Linux like Windows.
Guess you are lucky you didn't spend 80 hours finding a folder that doesn't exist. 
If you mean you installed a program and can't find it?
Yeah that can be sooo bad...you click Menu and type the name of the program in the search bar...*WOW - OH MY GOD THAT WAS SO HARD!!!!!!!!!!!*

You people are entertaining I will say that


----------



## FA_Q2

Ringel05 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people had to install an OS - any OS - they would choose Linux because the install takes 1/4th the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds nice but is utterly false.  When people have to install an OS they chose windows the VAST majority of the time.  That is a stone cold fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't read what he said........  Ya missed the "if"........  Try again.........
Click to expand...

No, I didn't miss anything at all.

IF someone must install an OS, they chose windows almost every time.  That is a FACT.  Period.


----------



## FA_Q2

Ringel05 said:


> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His worship of M$ won't let him see anything but what the Imam of M$ tells him to see............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye...and I could care less to argue these things with him other than this thread was started by someone who genuinely wanted to know about Linux...and in came the M$ minions telling him how hard and painful and terrible it is, which as we know is an absolute lie when using Ubuntu or Mint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've tried both Ubuntu and Mint. Ditched both, went back to Windows 7.
> I love open source software (except Gimp - that one sucks)  I often use Audacity and Paint.net, and VLC is my default media player, but Linux distros are a big pile of WTF. It's always the same, you install it, the desktop looks nice, but 10 minutes later you're searching the internet for a guide on how to install programs or how to get YouTube working or how to install some bit of hardware or a peripheral. It's NOT easy, it's bloody hard. And tedious. And frustrating. The last time I installed Linux Mint I spent a total of about 8 hours trying to learn how to extract a program to the programs folder. I never did figure it out.
> 
> 8 hours.. I must have been crazy. Windows 7, installing a program is seldom complicated, you double-click on the exe. file and that's about it, job done. I wonder how many millions of people installed Linux imagining that the process was exactly the same in Linux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, it's because you're clueless, that's why it was so hard for you.
Click to expand...

Honestly, the vast majority of users are also clueless.  Mostly because they don't need to know anything - these days it all simply works.  Why spend any time learning how to use something or how to set up a particular OS build when you can shove a disk in and be done with it.


----------



## Dogtanian

iamwhatiseem said:


> I call bullshit again.
> You are either making this up...or you are just too dumb to do the simplest task...or this was years ago.
> Mint has for quite awhile came with codecs installed so youtube works out of the gate.
> And before that - you say you couldn't find out how to fix that by Googling it? Complete garbage. Installing the restricted codecs is as simple as clicking software manager -> and choose to install "ubuntu restricted extras"...done. *WOW - OH MY GOD THAT WAS SO HARD!!!!!!!!!!!*
> How to install programs is soooooooo much easier than Windows.
> Again - click software manager and looky there...1,000's of programs sorted nicely by catagory and all you do is choose it - and click install. *WOW - OH MY GOD THAT WAS SO HARD!!!!!!!!!!!*
> You spent 8 hours trying to get a program into the "programs" folder??...well that is really interesting...there is no programs folder in Linux like Windows.
> Guess you are lucky you didn't spend 80 hours finding a folder that doesn't exist.
> If you mean you installed a program and can't find it?
> Yeah that can be sooo bad...you click Menu and type the name of the program in the search bar...*WOW - OH MY GOD THAT WAS SO HARD!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> You people are entertaining I will say that



You think I _didn't_ try using the Software Manager? The library of compatible programs is not as big as you seem to think, the first problem I encounter with the Software Manager was that a popular application I wanted to install - and it was the very FIRST application I wanted to install (I forget what it was, it might have been Audacity, I'm not sure) could not be loaded from Software Manager, I searched the internet and discovered that this was a common problem and that it had to be installed using the "sudo" whatchamacallit and Terminal. Which then led into another problem that the solution for installing the program in Linux Mint was different than the solution for installing it in Linux Ubuntu, so then I had to find the Mint solution, which I tried many, many, many times over with no success and then I spent more time trying to figure out what I might be doing wrong and looking for solutions to the problem with the original solution. Obviously I was doing it wrong, but if this were Windows it would be infinitely easier, and that's why I say Linux sucks. I followed the instructions STEP... BY... STEP. I am quite good at following instruction guides, and I heeded every single word. It didn't work.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Dogtanian said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call bullshit again.
> You are either making this up...or you are just too dumb to do the simplest task...or this was years ago.
> Mint has for quite awhile came with codecs installed so youtube works out of the gate.
> And before that - you say you couldn't find out how to fix that by Googling it? Complete garbage. Installing the restricted codecs is as simple as clicking software manager -> and choose to install "ubuntu restricted extras"...done. *WOW - OH MY GOD THAT WAS SO HARD!!!!!!!!!!!*
> How to install programs is soooooooo much easier than Windows.
> Again - click software manager and looky there...1,000's of programs sorted nicely by catagory and all you do is choose it - and click install. *WOW - OH MY GOD THAT WAS SO HARD!!!!!!!!!!!*
> You spent 8 hours trying to get a program into the "programs" folder??...well that is really interesting...there is no programs folder in Linux like Windows.
> Guess you are lucky you didn't spend 80 hours finding a folder that doesn't exist.
> If you mean you installed a program and can't find it?
> Yeah that can be sooo bad...you click Menu and type the name of the program in the search bar...*WOW - OH MY GOD THAT WAS SO HARD!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> You people are entertaining I will say that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think I _didn't_ try using the Software Manager? The library of compatible programs is not as big as you seem to think, the first problem I encounter with the Software Manager was that a popular application I wanted to install - and it was the very FIRST application I wanted to install (I forget what it was, it might have been Audacity, I'm not sure) could not be loaded from Software Manager, I searched the internet and discovered that this was a common problem and that it had to be installed using the "sudo" whatchamacallit and Terminal. Which then led into another problem that the solution for installing the program in Linux Mint was different than the solution for installing it in Linux Ubuntu, so then I had to find the Mint solution, which I tried many, many, many times over with no success and then I spent more time trying to figure out what I might be doing wrong and looking for solutions to the problem with the original solution. Obviously I was doing it wrong, but if this were Windows it would be infinitely easier, and that's why I say Linux sucks. I followed the instructions STEP... BY... STEP. I am quite good at following instruction guides, and I heeded every single word. It didn't work.
Click to expand...


Here's your first problem...Mint IS Ubuntu. You know that right? They are also both Debian based.
LinuxMint is for the most part Ubuntu with a simpler GUI and it comes pre-installed with codecs 
So your not making sense.
Secondly, Audacity is a Linux program and can be installed via the terminal by copy and pasting this:

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntuhandbook1/audacity
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install audacity
.*WOW - OH MY GOD THAT WAS SO HARD!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## iamwhatiseem

FA_Q2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people had to install an OS - any OS - they would choose Linux because the install takes 1/4th the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds nice but is utterly false.  When people have to install an OS they chose windows the VAST majority of the time.  That is a stone cold fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't read what he said........  Ya missed the "if"........  Try again.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I didn't miss anything at all.
> 
> IF someone must install an OS, they chose windows almost every time.  That is a FACT.  Period.
Click to expand...


What are you talking about?
Average users never install an OS...ever. They don't even know what an OS is.
I understand you are playing with words...you don't understand that we recognize that immediately.

Installing Windows takes flipping forever, last count I believe I did was 3 reboots and after ALL of the updates it was well over an hour. Of course, like many complain about, the first attempt failed because I was stuck in the infamous "update failed" loop...which I had to Google around and figure out how to get past that....gee...what would the average user do then???...yep...take it to Geek squad and pay them $75 so they can type in a 5 second command to fix it.
So by the time I figured it out to get past the failed update...was a good 3 hours.
  Installing Linux takes about 15 minutes initially, and then the updates will take about another 15-20 minutes. reboot once.


----------



## Iceweasel

Dogtanian said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His worship of M$ won't let him see anything but what the Imam of M$ tells him to see............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye...and I could care less to argue these things with him other than this thread was started by someone who genuinely wanted to know about Linux...and in came the M$ minions telling him how hard and painful and terrible it is, which as we know is an absolute lie when using Ubuntu or Mint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've tried both Ubuntu and Mint. Ditched both, went back to Windows 7.
> I love open source software (except Gimp - that one sucks)  I often use Audacity and Paint.net, and VLC is my default media player, but Linux distros are a big pile of WTF. It's always the same, you install it, the desktop looks nice, but 10 minutes later you're searching the internet for a guide on how to install programs or how to get YouTube working or how to install some bit of hardware or a peripheral. It's NOT easy, it's bloody hard. And tedious. And frustrating. The last time I installed Linux Mint I spent a total of about 8 hours trying to learn how to extract a program to the programs folder. I never did figure it out.
> 
> 8 hours.. I must have been crazy. Windows 7, installing a program is seldom complicated, you double-click on the exe. file and that's about it, job done. I wonder how many millions of people installed Linux imagining that the process was exactly the same in Linux.
Click to expand...

Gimp is great! There's little it can't do compared to Photoshop. You do not know what you are talking about and consistently blame the product. If you prefer something else, fine, but to say a program or OS sucks because you can't operate it is shear stupidity.

Also, I'm on a new distro as of last afternoon. I downloaded Kubuntu in the morning while I was chatting with you fucksticks, ran the install manually since I have Mint 17.3 and a separate partition for storage. If a newby just wanted one OS all they would have to do is click OK. I didn't have to set anything up apart from clicking on the nVidia icon thingy. Do you know how to click on things, because I'm beginning to wonder if you'd need help with that.

So I installed Kubuntu because I use a lot of KDE and it has great tablet support for my Wacoms, I don't use a mouse. And I heard a lot of good things about Plasma5 the desktop. It's fantastic! It installed then I updated everything with a couple of button presses, maybe two hours later I was good to go. 

Stick to flipping burgers for Microsoft, your opinion is worthless among people who know what's going on.


----------



## Iceweasel

iamwhatiseem said:


> You spent 8 hours trying to get a program into the "programs" folder??...well that is really interesting...there is no programs folder in Linux like Windows.
> Guess you are lucky you didn't spend 80 hours finding a folder that doesn't exist. t


That proof he's a liar. Next he'll be telling us how overly complicated the Linux registry is.


----------



## Iceweasel

Dogtanian said:


> You think I _didn't_ try using the Software Manager? The library of compatible programs is not as big as you seem to think, the first problem I encounter with the Software Manager was that a popular application I wanted to install - and it was the very FIRST application I wanted to install (I forget what it was, it might have been Audacity, I'm not sure) could not be loaded from Software Manager, I searched the internet and discovered that this was a common problem and that it had to be installed using the "sudo" whatchamacallit and Terminal. Which then led into another problem that the solution for installing the program in Linux Mint was different than the solution for installing it in Linux Ubuntu, so then I had to find the Mint solution, which I tried many, many, many times over with no success and then I spent more time trying to figure out what I might be doing wrong and looking for solutions to the problem with the original solution. Obviously I was doing it wrong, but if this were Windows it would be infinitely easier, and that's why I say Linux sucks. I followed the instructions STEP... BY... STEP. I am quite good at following instruction guides, and I heeded every single word. It didn't work.


Hey genius. The software manager doesn't load programs. It just downloads whatever you select into a folder and creates a link for it. The fact that you had to use the terminal with root privileges means that what you selected was not in the repository for the distro you were running. 

It is doable, I've done it in the past but it's been a year or two since I was using Debian Wheezy and it's very conservative (stable) and doesn't include programs until they are run through the mill. It's why I went back to Mint. However, all I ever did was cut and paste the commands some geek provided on a forum. 

I used to do it often since I tried many distros and experimented often and it always worked, you missed something. None of it is really necessary though since any big distro has all the bells and whistles and a wide range of compatibility. 

I installed a number of KDE programs in Mint w/ Cinnamon, which is based based on Gnome, no problems, just a click or two and boom, it was right there ready to use. No setup routine, no registry to modify, no reboot, etc. Watch a Youtube video or something instead of passing along bad/false information for people looking for honest answers.


----------



## FA_Q2

iamwhatiseem said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people had to install an OS - any OS - they would choose Linux because the install takes 1/4th the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds nice but is utterly false.  When people have to install an OS they chose windows the VAST majority of the time.  That is a stone cold fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't read what he said........  Ya missed the "if"........  Try again.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I didn't miss anything at all.
> 
> IF someone must install an OS, they chose windows almost every time.  That is a FACT.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> Average users never install an OS...ever. They don't even know what an OS is.
> I understand you are playing with words...you don't understand that we recognize that immediately.
> 
> Installing Windows takes flipping forever, last count I believe I did was 3 reboots and after ALL of the updates it was well over an hour. Of course, like many complain about, the first attempt failed because I was stuck in the infamous "update failed" loop...which I had to Google around and figure out how to get past that....gee...what would the average user do then???...yep...take it to Geek squad and pay them $75 so they can type in a 5 second command to fix it.
> So by the time I figured it out to get past the failed update...was a good 3 hours.
> Installing Linux takes about 15 minutes initially, and then the updates will take about another 15-20 minutes. reboot once.
Click to expand...

Again, irrelevant.  YOU had a rough time, most people do not.  Further, most people will install an OS at one time or another.  I have installed windows many times on some pretty shit internet connections for the updates - never has taken me over 30 minuets.  I have no idea why you think that I am playing with words.  Everything that I have stated is pretty direct and simple.  


You sound EXACTLY like those trashing Linux complaining about how it didn't work or was garbage.  You are saying the same shit just against windows and yet calling them fanboys.  Your posts bleed fanboy - just for Linux.  I have no idea why it seems so hard to understand that one OS works better for some users and another works better for other users.


----------



## Programmer

Linux is for web servers.


----------



## Iceweasel

Programmer said:


> Linux is for web servers.


Based on your making money programing Microsoft programs.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

FA_Q2 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people had to install an OS - any OS - they would choose Linux because the install takes 1/4th the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds nice but is utterly false.  When people have to install an OS they chose windows the VAST majority of the time.  That is a stone cold fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't read what he said........  Ya missed the "if"........  Try again.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I didn't miss anything at all.
> 
> IF someone must install an OS, they chose windows almost every time.  That is a FACT.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> Average users never install an OS...ever. They don't even know what an OS is.
> I understand you are playing with words...you don't understand that we recognize that immediately.
> 
> Installing Windows takes flipping forever, last count I believe I did was 3 reboots and after ALL of the updates it was well over an hour. Of course, like many complain about, the first attempt failed because I was stuck in the infamous "update failed" loop...which I had to Google around and figure out how to get past that....gee...what would the average user do then???...yep...take it to Geek squad and pay them $75 so they can type in a 5 second command to fix it.
> So by the time I figured it out to get past the failed update...was a good 3 hours.
> Installing Linux takes about 15 minutes initially, and then the updates will take about another 15-20 minutes. reboot once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, irrelevant.  YOU had a rough time, most people do not.  Further, most people will install an OS at one time or another.  I have installed windows many times on some pretty shit internet connections for the updates - never has taken me over 30 minuets.  I have no idea why you think that I am playing with words.  Everything that I have stated is pretty direct and simple.
> 
> 
> You sound EXACTLY like those trashing Linux complaining about how it didn't work or was garbage.  You are saying the same shit just against windows and yet calling them fanboys.  Your posts bleed fanboy - just for Linux.  I have no idea why it seems so hard to understand that one OS works better for some users and another works better for other users.
Click to expand...


Once again you guys show your ignorance.
Failed Windows updates with Windows 8 is a well known problem, it puts people in a never ending reboot loop. The fact you don't know about it shows you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Programmer

Iceweasel said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linux is for web servers.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your making money programing Microsoft programs.
Click to expand...

I cook for web servers, but I use a windows PC.


----------



## Iceweasel

Programmer said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linux is for web servers.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your making money programing Microsoft programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cook for web servers, but I use a windows PC.
Click to expand...

I don't have a web server and I use Linux so that makes you wrong.


----------



## Ringel05

FA_Q2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people had to install an OS - any OS - they would choose Linux because the install takes 1/4th the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds nice but is utterly false.  When people have to install an OS they chose windows the VAST majority of the time.  That is a stone cold fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't read what he said........  Ya missed the "if"........  Try again.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I didn't miss anything at all.
> 
> IF someone must install an OS, they chose windows almost every time.  That is a FACT.  Period.
Click to expand...

Then you're missing the obvious so I'll make it easy for you.  How many people have or eve know how to install their own OS.......?  If you say more than 10% you're either lying to me or yourself.  How many people even know what an OS is?  again.........


----------



## Ringel05

FA_Q2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His worship of M$ won't let him see anything but what the Imam of M$ tells him to see............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye...and I could care less to argue these things with him other than this thread was started by someone who genuinely wanted to know about Linux...and in came the M$ minions telling him how hard and painful and terrible it is, which as we know is an absolute lie when using Ubuntu or Mint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've tried both Ubuntu and Mint. Ditched both, went back to Windows 7.
> I love open source software (except Gimp - that one sucks)  I often use Audacity and Paint.net, and VLC is my default media player, but Linux distros are a big pile of WTF. It's always the same, you install it, the desktop looks nice, but 10 minutes later you're searching the internet for a guide on how to install programs or how to get YouTube working or how to install some bit of hardware or a peripheral. It's NOT easy, it's bloody hard. And tedious. And frustrating. The last time I installed Linux Mint I spent a total of about 8 hours trying to learn how to extract a program to the programs folder. I never did figure it out.
> 
> 8 hours.. I must have been crazy. Windows 7, installing a program is seldom complicated, you double-click on the exe. file and that's about it, job done. I wonder how many millions of people installed Linux imagining that the process was exactly the same in Linux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, it's because you're clueless, that's why it was so hard for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, the vast majority of users are also clueless.  Mostly because they don't need to know anything - these days it all simply works.  Why spend any time learning how to use something or how to set up a particular OS build when you can shove a disk in and be done with it.
Click to expand...

Then you answered your own how many post..........  Good boy........


----------



## Ringel05

FA_Q2 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people had to install an OS - any OS - they would choose Linux because the install takes 1/4th the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds nice but is utterly false.  When people have to install an OS they chose windows the VAST majority of the time.  That is a stone cold fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't read what he said........  Ya missed the "if"........  Try again.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I didn't miss anything at all.
> 
> IF someone must install an OS, they chose windows almost every time.  That is a FACT.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> Average users never install an OS...ever. They don't even know what an OS is.
> I understand you are playing with words...you don't understand that we recognize that immediately.
> 
> Installing Windows takes flipping forever, last count I believe I did was 3 reboots and after ALL of the updates it was well over an hour. Of course, like many complain about, the first attempt failed because I was stuck in the infamous "update failed" loop...which I had to Google around and figure out how to get past that....gee...what would the average user do then???...yep...take it to Geek squad and pay them $75 so they can type in a 5 second command to fix it.
> So by the time I figured it out to get past the failed update...was a good 3 hours.
> Installing Linux takes about 15 minutes initially, and then the updates will take about another 15-20 minutes. reboot once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, irrelevant.  YOU had a rough time, most people do not.  Further, most people will install an OS at one time or another.  I have installed windows many times on some pretty shit internet connections for the updates - never has taken me over 30 minuets.  I have no idea why you think that I am playing with words.  Everything that I have stated is pretty direct and simple.
> 
> 
> You sound EXACTLY like those trashing Linux complaining about how it didn't work or was garbage.  You are saying the same shit just against windows and yet calling them fanboys.  Your posts bleed fanboy - just for Linux.  I have no idea why it seems so hard to understand that one OS works better for some users and another works better for other users.
Click to expand...

Wrong.  Most people will NEVER install an OS.


----------



## Programmer

Iceweasel said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linux is for web servers.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your making money programing Microsoft programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cook for web servers, but I use a windows PC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a web server and I use Linux so that makes you wrong.
Click to expand...

I said linux is for web servers.  If you use it for your PC, that's ok, but it's also silly.  It's for web servers.


----------



## Ringel05

People, don't get me wrong, I liked Win 7 a lot, despite a few issues with it freezing and needing a hard boot on occasion.  Win 8 I absolutely hated, despised with a passion I don't care how good some people claim it was, I'm not a tablet or phone user so tiles don't work for me.  Win 10 (from a functionality standpoint) could be as good if not better than Win 7 but is still buggy as all hell and filled with M$ bloatware, Win 10 is what I'm currently using on all my Windows machines.

Now with all the Linux machines I've owned, the learning curve was minimal and not one, nope, nary a one ever froze up on me requiring a hard boot.  Installation Windows vs Linux........?  Give me Linux any day for ease and speed of installation, and I've installed about 60 Windows and Linux operating systems at a minimum (probably closer to 100).
Attaching peripherals (specifically using Ubuntu/Mint) takes maybe as long as 3 seconds for the computer to recognize and install the drivers so the device is ready to be used almost the second it's hooked up.  
Oh and Linux doesn't have bloatware......... 

Again don't get me wrong, I like Windows and Linux but I wish Windows was as good as Linux in many ways just as I wish Linux had some of the better Windows qualities.


----------



## Ringel05

Programmer said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linux is for web servers.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your making money programing Microsoft programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cook for web servers, but I use a windows PC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a web server and I use Linux so that makes you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said linux is for web servers.  If you use it for your PC, that's ok, but it's also silly.  It's for web servers.
Click to expand...

You work on/with servers........  With the PC OS applications you're definitely out of your league..........  Especially making a know nothing comment like you just did.


----------



## Iceweasel

Programmer said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linux is for web servers.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your making money programing Microsoft programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cook for web servers, but I use a windows PC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a web server and I use Linux so that makes you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said linux is for web servers.  If you use it for your PC, that's ok, but it's also silly.  It's for web servers.
Click to expand...

Idiot.


----------



## Programmer

Ringel05 said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linux is for web servers.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your making money programing Microsoft programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cook for web servers, but I use a windows PC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a web server and I use Linux so that makes you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said linux is for web servers.  If you use it for your PC, that's ok, but it's also silly.  It's for web servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You work on/with servers........  With the PC OS applications you're definitely out of your league..........  Especially making a know nothing comment like you just did.
Click to expand...

Yes, I work, hence a PC running linux is useless.  Worse yet for play.  There's no software... still... since the 90s.  Again, only a few nerds and a tiny sales department at Oracle are willing to say Ubuntu is a PC OS. I might know nothing on the matter, but my advice for anyone who has to ask is that they should use Linux for their web server, not a PC.

If it makes you feel better, I think the same thing about windows servers.


----------



## Ringel05

Programmer said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your making money programing Microsoft programs.
> 
> 
> 
> I cook for web servers, but I use a windows PC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a web server and I use Linux so that makes you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said linux is for web servers.  If you use it for your PC, that's ok, but it's also silly.  It's for web servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You work on/with servers........  With the PC OS applications you're definitely out of your league..........  Especially making a know nothing comment like you just did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I work, hence a PC running linux is useless.  Worse yet for play.  There's no software... still... since the 90s.  Again, only a few nerds and a tiny sales department at Oracle are willing to say Ubuntu is a PC OS. I might know nothing on the matter, but my advice for anyone who has to ask is that they should use Linux for their web server, not a PC.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I think the same thing about windows servers.
Click to expand...

Based on what you just posted you're clueless, simple as that.  When was the last time you even looked at Ubuntu/Mint?


----------



## Ringel05

Oh and for those of us who use Linux, with the huge PC application growth it's seeing outside of the US you can be sure it will become a bigger target for hackers and viruses.  If you haven't already you may want to install ClamAV at minimum.


----------



## Programmer

Iceweasel said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linux is for web servers.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your making money programing Microsoft programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cook for web servers, but I use a windows PC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a web server and I use Linux so that makes you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said linux is for web servers.  If you use it for your PC, that's ok, but it's also silly.  It's for web servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...

This is what people who run Ubuntu PCs say about everyone who goes on with their lives instead of being living protest votes.  It's ok.  I have one of you people working for me.  Every once and a while, he'll be over at my desktop doing work he can't on a perfectly capable machine running linux.


----------



## Iceweasel

Programmer said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your making money programing Microsoft programs.
> 
> 
> 
> I cook for web servers, but I use a windows PC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a web server and I use Linux so that makes you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said linux is for web servers.  If you use it for your PC, that's ok, but it's also silly.  It's for web servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what people who run Ubuntu PCs say about everyone who goes on with their lives instead of being living protest votes.  It's ok.  I have one of you people working for me.  Every once and a while, he'll be over at my desktop doing work he can't on a perfectly capable machine running linux.
Click to expand...

You are an idiot and a liar. One of you people? You've got a toggle switch for a brain. Most people don't care what you run but when stupid assholes like you tell them to forgo their reality in favor of your ill informed opinion then people chime in.


----------



## Programmer

Ringel05 said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cook for web servers, but I use a windows PC.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a web server and I use Linux so that makes you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said linux is for web servers.  If you use it for your PC, that's ok, but it's also silly.  It's for web servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You work on/with servers........  With the PC OS applications you're definitely out of your league..........  Especially making a know nothing comment like you just did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I work, hence a PC running linux is useless.  Worse yet for play.  There's no software... still... since the 90s.  Again, only a few nerds and a tiny sales department at Oracle are willing to say Ubuntu is a PC OS. I might know nothing on the matter, but my advice for anyone who has to ask is that they should use Linux for their web server, not a PC.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I think the same thing about windows servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what you just posted you're clueless, simple as that.  When was the last time you even looked at Ubuntu/Mint?
Click to expand...

What are you talking about? I have 14.04 on a VM on this computer I'm on right now.


----------



## Programmer

Iceweasel said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cook for web servers, but I use a windows PC.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a web server and I use Linux so that makes you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said linux is for web servers.  If you use it for your PC, that's ok, but it's also silly.  It's for web servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what people who run Ubuntu PCs say about everyone who goes on with their lives instead of being living protest votes.  It's ok.  I have one of you people working for me.  Every once and a while, he'll be over at my desktop doing work he can't on a perfectly capable machine running linux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot and a liar. One of you people? You've got a toggle switch for a brain. Most people don't care what you run but when stupid assholes like you tell them to forgo their reality in favor of your ill informed opinion then people chime in.
Click to expand...

I shouldn't lump you in with my linux-luvvin dev.  He's got a sense of humor about it.  He only needs to walk 10-15 feet to run Adobe Suite on a non-linux machine.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Programmer said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your making money programing Microsoft programs.
> 
> 
> 
> I cook for web servers, but I use a windows PC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a web server and I use Linux so that makes you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said linux is for web servers.  If you use it for your PC, that's ok, but it's also silly.  It's for web servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You work on/with servers........  With the PC OS applications you're definitely out of your league..........  Especially making a know nothing comment like you just did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I work, hence a PC running linux is useless.  Worse yet for play.  There's no software... still... since the 90s.  Again, only a few nerds and a tiny sales department at Oracle are willing to say Ubuntu is a PC OS. I might know nothing on the matter, but my advice for anyone who has to ask is that they should use Linux for their web server, not a PC.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I think the same thing about windows servers.
Click to expand...


Out of the top 500 supercomputers in the world...all but 16 run Linux. 
Only good for web servers...too funny.
Pixar movies - all Linux
International Space Station....Linux
Military satellite and recon systems - Linux
Traffic control systems (Airline) - Linux
Android - Built on Linux

Only good for webservers....   YOU --->


----------



## Ringel05

Programmer said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a web server and I use Linux so that makes you wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I said linux is for web servers.  If you use it for your PC, that's ok, but it's also silly.  It's for web servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You work on/with servers........  With the PC OS applications you're definitely out of your league..........  Especially making a know nothing comment like you just did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I work, hence a PC running linux is useless.  Worse yet for play.  There's no software... still... since the 90s.  Again, only a few nerds and a tiny sales department at Oracle are willing to say Ubuntu is a PC OS. I might know nothing on the matter, but my advice for anyone who has to ask is that they should use Linux for their web server, not a PC.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I think the same thing about windows servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what you just posted you're clueless, simple as that.  When was the last time you even looked at Ubuntu/Mint?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? I have 14.04 on a VM on this computer I'm on right now.
Click to expand...

Yet you think it's silly?  Okie dokie.........


----------



## Programmer

iamwhatiseem said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cook for web servers, but I use a windows PC.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a web server and I use Linux so that makes you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said linux is for web servers.  If you use it for your PC, that's ok, but it's also silly.  It's for web servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You work on/with servers........  With the PC OS applications you're definitely out of your league..........  Especially making a know nothing comment like you just did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I work, hence a PC running linux is useless.  Worse yet for play.  There's no software... still... since the 90s.  Again, only a few nerds and a tiny sales department at Oracle are willing to say Ubuntu is a PC OS. I might know nothing on the matter, but my advice for anyone who has to ask is that they should use Linux for their web server, not a PC.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I think the same thing about windows servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of the top 500 supercomputers in the world...all but 16 run Linux.
> Only good for web servers...too funny.
> Pixar movies - all Linux
> International Space Station....Linux
> Military satellite and recon systems - Linux
> Traffic control systems (Airline) - Linux
> Android - Built on Linux
> 
> Only good for webservers....   YOU --->
Click to expand...

None of these are PCs.  All of them are servers. Android uses the Linux Kernel.


----------



## Programmer

Ringel05 said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said linux is for web servers.  If you use it for your PC, that's ok, but it's also silly.  It's for web servers.
> 
> 
> 
> You work on/with servers........  With the PC OS applications you're definitely out of your league..........  Especially making a know nothing comment like you just did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I work, hence a PC running linux is useless.  Worse yet for play.  There's no software... still... since the 90s.  Again, only a few nerds and a tiny sales department at Oracle are willing to say Ubuntu is a PC OS. I might know nothing on the matter, but my advice for anyone who has to ask is that they should use Linux for their web server, not a PC.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I think the same thing about windows servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what you just posted you're clueless, simple as that.  When was the last time you even looked at Ubuntu/Mint?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? I have 14.04 on a VM on this computer I'm on right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you think it's silly?  Okie dokie.........
Click to expand...

Yes.  Of course, I have it on here as a _web server_.  Again: What are you talking about?


----------



## Ringel05

Programmer said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You work on/with servers........  With the PC OS applications you're definitely out of your league..........  Especially making a know nothing comment like you just did.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I work, hence a PC running linux is useless.  Worse yet for play.  There's no software... still... since the 90s.  Again, only a few nerds and a tiny sales department at Oracle are willing to say Ubuntu is a PC OS. I might know nothing on the matter, but my advice for anyone who has to ask is that they should use Linux for their web server, not a PC.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I think the same thing about windows servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what you just posted you're clueless, simple as that.  When was the last time you even looked at Ubuntu/Mint?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? I have 14.04 on a VM on this computer I'm on right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you think it's silly?  Okie dokie.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  Of course, I have it on here as a _web server_.  Again: What are you talking about?
Click to expand...

Short term memory issues?


----------



## Iceweasel

Programmer said:


> I shouldn't lump you in with my linux-luvvin dev.  He's got a sense of humor about it.  He only needs to walk 10-15 feet to run Adobe Suite on a non-linux machine.


If he needs Adobe and doesn't want to buy a Mac. LibreOffice is very good. So is Gimp. Darktable and so on. I haven't seen anything from them that works like Krita though.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Programmer said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a web server and I use Linux so that makes you wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I said linux is for web servers.  If you use it for your PC, that's ok, but it's also silly.  It's for web servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You work on/with servers........  With the PC OS applications you're definitely out of your league..........  Especially making a know nothing comment like you just did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I work, hence a PC running linux is useless.  Worse yet for play.  There's no software... still... since the 90s.  Again, only a few nerds and a tiny sales department at Oracle are willing to say Ubuntu is a PC OS. I might know nothing on the matter, but my advice for anyone who has to ask is that they should use Linux for their web server, not a PC.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I think the same thing about windows servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of the top 500 supercomputers in the world...all but 16 run Linux.
> Only good for web servers...too funny.
> Pixar movies - all Linux
> International Space Station....Linux
> Military satellite and recon systems - Linux
> Traffic control systems (Airline) - Linux
> Android - Built on Linux
> 
> Only good for webservers....   YOU --->
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of these are PCs.  All of them are servers. Android uses the Linux Kernel.
Click to expand...


Wrong again.
They are whole systems...you know the difference between a server and a system?
You know the difference between embedded applications and servers?
You know that none of those I mentioned are webservers?
Unless you go camping in the wilderness you cannot possibly live a single day without coming in contact with something that runs on Linux. It is is everywhere.
And saying they are only good for webservers shows your lack of depth of knowledge.


----------



## Programmer

iamwhatiseem said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said linux is for web servers.  If you use it for your PC, that's ok, but it's also silly.  It's for web servers.
> 
> 
> 
> You work on/with servers........  With the PC OS applications you're definitely out of your league..........  Especially making a know nothing comment like you just did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I work, hence a PC running linux is useless.  Worse yet for play.  There's no software... still... since the 90s.  Again, only a few nerds and a tiny sales department at Oracle are willing to say Ubuntu is a PC OS. I might know nothing on the matter, but my advice for anyone who has to ask is that they should use Linux for their web server, not a PC.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I think the same thing about windows servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of the top 500 supercomputers in the world...all but 16 run Linux.
> Only good for web servers...too funny.
> Pixar movies - all Linux
> International Space Station....Linux
> Military satellite and recon systems - Linux
> Traffic control systems (Airline) - Linux
> Android - Built on Linux
> 
> Only good for webservers....   YOU --->
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of these are PCs.  All of them are servers. Android uses the Linux Kernel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> They are whole systems...you know the difference between a server and a system?
> You know the difference between embedded applications and servers?
> You know that none of those I mentioned are webservers?
> Unless you go camping in the wilderness you cannot possibly live a single day without coming in contact with something that runs on Linux. It is is everywhere.
> And saying they are only good for webservers shows your lack of depth of knowledge.
Click to expand...

You can draw as much as you'd like from a sentence.

A webserver is just a server running apache as far as I'm concerned.  As I mentioned earlier, I prefer a linux server far and away. Most of that daily interaction you tout is because linux is the most common OS on web servers, not because they're everyone's choice for pers computing.  They're doing like Lindsey Graham in that department because it's not their focus. 

Again, if anyone has to ask about linux vs. windows for a PC, they should just run windows.  If server nerds want to run linux on their PC.. ok.  I think it's as silly as voting for Lindsey Graham, but it's ok.


----------



## Ringel05

Programmer said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You work on/with servers........  With the PC OS applications you're definitely out of your league..........  Especially making a know nothing comment like you just did.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I work, hence a PC running linux is useless.  Worse yet for play.  There's no software... still... since the 90s.  Again, only a few nerds and a tiny sales department at Oracle are willing to say Ubuntu is a PC OS. I might know nothing on the matter, but my advice for anyone who has to ask is that they should use Linux for their web server, not a PC.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I think the same thing about windows servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of the top 500 supercomputers in the world...all but 16 run Linux.
> Only good for web servers...too funny.
> Pixar movies - all Linux
> International Space Station....Linux
> Military satellite and recon systems - Linux
> Traffic control systems (Airline) - Linux
> Android - Built on Linux
> 
> Only good for webservers....   YOU --->
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of these are PCs.  All of them are servers. Android uses the Linux Kernel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> They are whole systems...you know the difference between a server and a system?
> You know the difference between embedded applications and servers?
> You know that none of those I mentioned are webservers?
> Unless you go camping in the wilderness you cannot possibly live a single day without coming in contact with something that runs on Linux. It is is everywhere.
> And saying they are only good for webservers shows your lack of depth of knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can draw as much as you'd like from a sentence.
> 
> A webserver is just a server running apache as far as I'm concerned.  As I mentioned earlier, I prefer a linux server far and away. Most of that daily interaction you tout is because linux is the most common OS on web servers, not because they're everyone's choice for pers computing.  They're doing like Lindsey Graham in that department because it's not their focus.
> 
> *Again, if anyone has to ask about linux vs. windows for a PC, they should just run windows.  If server nerds want to run linux on their PC.. ok.  I think it's as silly as voting for Lindsey Graham, but it's ok.*
Click to expand...


Pretty stupid statement but hey, it's a free country, you're allowed to be as ignorant and biased as you like.


----------



## Programmer

Iceweasel said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't lump you in with my linux-luvvin dev.  He's got a sense of humor about it.  He only needs to walk 10-15 feet to run Adobe Suite on a non-linux machine.
> 
> 
> 
> If he needs Adobe and doesn't want to buy a Mac. LibreOffice is very good. So is Gimp. Darktable and so on. I haven't seen anything from them that works like Krita though.
Click to expand...

Now, you're going to dig up all my compuprejudices.  No macs in the office.  

The Adobe thing is due to my flagship client, but I used to run it in the macromedia days.  Edge Animate is the only best-of-class they have now.

I have't tried Krita.  Need to check that out.  I've mopped up many a pro graphic designer using Inkscape.  I think that will run on a potato.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Programmer said:


> You can draw as much as you'd like from a sentence.
> 
> A webserver is just a server running apache as far as I'm concerned.  As I mentioned earlier, I prefer a linux server far and away. Most of that daily interaction you tout is because linux is the most common OS on web servers, not because they're everyone's choice for pers computing.  They're doing like Lindsey Graham in that department because it's not their focus.
> 
> Again, if anyone has to ask about linux vs. windows for a PC, they should just run windows.  If server nerds want to run linux on their PC.. ok.  I think it's as silly as voting for Lindsey Graham, but it's ok.



*Unconscious incompetency.*..look that up sometime. It will do you some good.
 Advice...stay out of threads you know little about. Now you might be a newly tech grad and think you know everything - but you clearly don't. 
The daily interaction you have with Linux is not just the internet. The stoplights you drive thru everyday...the gas pump...your refrigerator...not saying ALL of these are Linux, but many-many-many are. Linux is a fantastic choice for embedded systems because you can start with a tiny-tiny kernel and build the application only what you need.
Linux as embedded sytems are absolutely everywhere...that is the contact I am referring to.

And BTW - the best firewall anywhere is one few have ever heard of...because no one can make money off of it. Check it out - Floppy firewall. 
The reason that it is so good is that the entire system is in RAM...the computer purposefully has no Hard Drive or writable memory. Why is that good? Because they cannot be hacked into because there is no write able memory, as well as the "OS" is extremely small...only recognizing a handful of commands. Bullet proof.


----------



## Iceweasel

Programmer said:


> Again, if anyone has to ask about linux vs. windows for a PC, they should just run windows.  If server nerds want to run linux on their PC.. ok.  I think it's as silly as voting for Lindsey Graham, but it's ok.


You're stuck on a stupid loop. You've offered no reason to run Windows and I can only assume because it's good for your pockets, like a lot of fan bois. Linux is free, if you can do what all you need that makes you a fool to do otherwise. That's called logic, which is in short supply with you.


----------



## Iceweasel

Programmer said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't lump you in with my linux-luvvin dev.  He's got a sense of humor about it.  He only needs to walk 10-15 feet to run Adobe Suite on a non-linux machine.
> 
> 
> 
> If he needs Adobe and doesn't want to buy a Mac. LibreOffice is very good. So is Gimp. Darktable and so on. I haven't seen anything from them that works like Krita though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, you're going to dig up all my compuprejudices.  No macs in the office.
> 
> The Adobe thing is due to my flagship client, but I used to run it in the macromedia days.  Edge Animate is the only best-of-class they have now.
> 
> I have't tried Krita.  Need to check that out.  I've mopped up many a pro graphic designer using Inkscape.  I think that will run on a potato.
Click to expand...

Krita is a paint program, designed specifically for  it. Photoshop isn't designed as a paint program so I can do much more of what I want. Inkscape is vector. I used it to design parts of my business card Corel x5 couldn't do. And since it's free too you'd need to explain why someone like me should pay for an OS to run it. 

You can't because you're full of hot air.


----------



## Programmer

Iceweasel said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't lump you in with my linux-luvvin dev.  He's got a sense of humor about it.  He only needs to walk 10-15 feet to run Adobe Suite on a non-linux machine.
> 
> 
> 
> If he needs Adobe and doesn't want to buy a Mac. LibreOffice is very good. So is Gimp. Darktable and so on. I haven't seen anything from them that works like Krita though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, you're going to dig up all my compuprejudices.  No macs in the office.
> 
> The Adobe thing is due to my flagship client, but I used to run it in the macromedia days.  Edge Animate is the only best-of-class they have now.
> 
> I have't tried Krita.  Need to check that out.  I've mopped up many a pro graphic designer using Inkscape.  I think that will run on a potato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Krita is a paint program, designed specifically for  it. Photoshop isn't designed as a paint program so I can do much more of what I want. Inkscape is vector. I used it to design parts of my business card Corel x5 couldn't do. And since it's free too you'd need to explain why someone like me should pay for an OS to run it.
> 
> You can't because you're full of hot air.
Click to expand...

I also suggest to people - who have to ask - that they should buy their PCs preconfigured with _at least _an operating system.  This is 2015.  

Inkscape's goodness transcends free.  I don't paint hardly anything, but I still like Paint Shop Pro.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Programmer said:


> I also suggest to people - who have to ask - that they should buy their PCs preconfigured with _at least _an operating system.  This is 2015.
> .



Bad advice. No matter the year.
Pre-configured means bloatware. Bloatware means slower computer with lots of unwanted/annoying programs whose basic purpose is to spy on your use, track your surfing and sell that info to anyone wanting it.


----------



## Iceweasel

Programmer said:


> I also suggest to people - who have to ask - that they should buy their PCs preconfigured with _at least _an operating system.  This is 2015.


Yes, people buying computers want an operating system and probably don't know there's any options other than a Mac. This is 2015 and people are learning about alternatives and finding out they don't have to pray towards Redmond.


----------



## Ringel05

Programmer said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a web server and I use Linux so that makes you wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I said linux is for web servers.  If you use it for your PC, that's ok, but it's also silly.  It's for web servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You work on/with servers........  With the PC OS applications you're definitely out of your league..........  Especially making a know nothing comment like you just did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I work, hence a PC running linux is useless.  Worse yet for play.  There's no software... still... since the 90s.  Again, only a few nerds and a tiny sales department at Oracle are willing to say Ubuntu is a PC OS. I might know nothing on the matter, but my advice for anyone who has to ask is that they should use Linux for their web server, not a PC.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I think the same thing about windows servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what you just posted you're clueless, simple as that.  When was the last time you even looked at Ubuntu/Mint?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? I have 14.04 on a VM on this computer I'm on right now.
Click to expand...

Ya know, I missed the VM reference here.....  Hell dud, you can't even get full Windows functionality in VM without tweaking code and even then.......
If you want to honestly discuss Linux operating systems you need to use it as a primary or secondary (dual boot) otherwise your exposure is limited leading to an obvious mis-derived bias.


----------



## Iceweasel

So maybe that's the problem. The microgeeks are running Linux under Windows and blaming Linux for shit gone wrong.


----------



## Programmer

Ringel05 said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said linux is for web servers.  If you use it for your PC, that's ok, but it's also silly.  It's for web servers.
> 
> 
> 
> You work on/with servers........  With the PC OS applications you're definitely out of your league..........  Especially making a know nothing comment like you just did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I work, hence a PC running linux is useless.  Worse yet for play.  There's no software... still... since the 90s.  Again, only a few nerds and a tiny sales department at Oracle are willing to say Ubuntu is a PC OS. I might know nothing on the matter, but my advice for anyone who has to ask is that they should use Linux for their web server, not a PC.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I think the same thing about windows servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what you just posted you're clueless, simple as that.  When was the last time you even looked at Ubuntu/Mint?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? I have 14.04 on a VM on this computer I'm on right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know, I missed the VM reference here.....  Hell dud, you can't even get full Windows functionality in VM without tweaking code and even then.......
> If you want to honestly discuss Linux operating systems you need to use it as a primary or secondary (dual boot) otherwise your exposure is limited leading to an obvious mis-derived bias.
Click to expand...

 We have 2 linux boxes and 3 laptops with the Ubuntu VM setup.   Linux for me is about bashing commands to a web server.  My top dev swears by it as an GUI OS, but he's cuban, I guess they're 100% linux down there.

It might be mis-derived, but I think using Linux as a pedestrian OS is like drinking pig's milk.  Why, because bacon's tasty? Gross!


----------



## Ringel05

Programmer said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You work on/with servers........  With the PC OS applications you're definitely out of your league..........  Especially making a know nothing comment like you just did.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I work, hence a PC running linux is useless.  Worse yet for play.  There's no software... still... since the 90s.  Again, only a few nerds and a tiny sales department at Oracle are willing to say Ubuntu is a PC OS. I might know nothing on the matter, but my advice for anyone who has to ask is that they should use Linux for their web server, not a PC.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I think the same thing about windows servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what you just posted you're clueless, simple as that.  When was the last time you even looked at Ubuntu/Mint?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? I have 14.04 on a VM on this computer I'm on right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know, I missed the VM reference here.....  Hell dud, you can't even get full Windows functionality in VM without tweaking code and even then.......
> If you want to honestly discuss Linux operating systems you need to use it as a primary or secondary (dual boot) otherwise your exposure is limited leading to an obvious mis-derived bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have 2 linux boxes and 3 laptops with the Ubuntu VM setup.   Linux for me is about bashing commands to a web server.  My top dev swears by it as an GUI OS, but he's cuban, I guess they're 100% linux down there.
> 
> It might be mis-derived, but I think using Linux as a pedestrian OS is like drinking pig's milk.  Why, because bacon's tasty? Gross!
Click to expand...

Again, you're talking from a position of (extremely) limited knowledge but hey, don't let that stop your exercise in self foot chewing, it's actually quite amusing.


----------



## Programmer

Iceweasel said:


> So maybe that's the problem. The microgeeks are running Linux under Windows and blaming Linux for shit gone wrong.


I haven't had any issues with Linux on the VM or otherwise.


----------



## Programmer

Ringel05 said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I work, hence a PC running linux is useless.  Worse yet for play.  There's no software... still... since the 90s.  Again, only a few nerds and a tiny sales department at Oracle are willing to say Ubuntu is a PC OS. I might know nothing on the matter, but my advice for anyone who has to ask is that they should use Linux for their web server, not a PC.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I think the same thing about windows servers.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what you just posted you're clueless, simple as that.  When was the last time you even looked at Ubuntu/Mint?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? I have 14.04 on a VM on this computer I'm on right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know, I missed the VM reference here.....  Hell dud, you can't even get full Windows functionality in VM without tweaking code and even then.......
> If you want to honestly discuss Linux operating systems you need to use it as a primary or secondary (dual boot) otherwise your exposure is limited leading to an obvious mis-derived bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have 2 linux boxes and 3 laptops with the Ubuntu VM setup.   Linux for me is about bashing commands to a web server.  My top dev swears by it as an GUI OS, but he's cuban, I guess they're 100% linux down there.
> 
> It might be mis-derived, but I think using Linux as a pedestrian OS is like drinking pig's milk.  Why, because bacon's tasty? Gross!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you're talking from a position of (extremely) limited knowledge but hey, don't let that stop your exercise in self foot chewing, it's actually quite amusing.
Click to expand...

It passes the time.  Knowledge isn't something I allocate to OSs, to be honest.  They're literally in the background.

Do you use Ubuntu or Mint?


----------



## Iceweasel

Programmer said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe that's the problem. The microgeeks are running Linux under Windows and blaming Linux for shit gone wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any issues with Linux on the VM or otherwise.
Click to expand...

Well then maybe you can help those other guys get it to run so they can at least form an honest opinion. But you've contradicted yourself by saying it was useless except as a server.


----------



## Programmer

Iceweasel said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe that's the problem. The microgeeks are running Linux under Windows and blaming Linux for shit gone wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any issues with Linux on the VM or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then maybe you can help those other guys get it to run so they can at least form an honest opinion. But you've contradicted yourself by saying it was useless except as a server.
Click to expand...

I think I said it was _for_ a web server.  That's what I meant, anyhow.  I think it's _silly_ as a PC OS but it can be used for that just fine.

People with trouble installing linux should just mail you the machine and buy a pre-configured windows computer.  To linux' credit, you don't have to take the whole day off to install it.


----------



## Iceweasel

Programmer said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe that's the problem. The microgeeks are running Linux under Windows and blaming Linux for shit gone wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any issues with Linux on the VM or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then maybe you can help those other guys get it to run so they can at least form an honest opinion. But you've contradicted yourself by saying it was useless except as a server.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I said it was _for_ a web server.  That's what I meant, anyhow.  I think it's _silly_ as a PC OS but it can be used for that just fine.
> 
> People with trouble installing linux should just mail you the machine and buy a pre-configured windows computer.  To linux' credit, you don't have to take the whole day off to install it.
Click to expand...

But you just admitted you use Linux in VM for work, while telling us it's silly. As a PC it works great so the silliness resides between your ears. No need to get huffy about it.


----------



## Ringel05

Programmer said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what you just posted you're clueless, simple as that.  When was the last time you even looked at Ubuntu/Mint?
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? I have 14.04 on a VM on this computer I'm on right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know, I missed the VM reference here.....  Hell dud, you can't even get full Windows functionality in VM without tweaking code and even then.......
> If you want to honestly discuss Linux operating systems you need to use it as a primary or secondary (dual boot) otherwise your exposure is limited leading to an obvious mis-derived bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have 2 linux boxes and 3 laptops with the Ubuntu VM setup.   Linux for me is about bashing commands to a web server.  My top dev swears by it as an GUI OS, but he's cuban, I guess they're 100% linux down there.
> 
> It might be mis-derived, but I think using Linux as a pedestrian OS is like drinking pig's milk.  Why, because bacon's tasty? Gross!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you're talking from a position of (extremely) limited knowledge but hey, don't let that stop your exercise in self foot chewing, it's actually quite amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It passes the time.  Knowledge isn't something I allocate to OSs, to be honest.  They're literally in the background.
> 
> Do you use Ubuntu or Mint?
Click to expand...

Windows 10 and Ubuntu.  I've used Mint, tried Fedora, Bodhi, Lubuntu, OpenSUSE, PuppyLinux.  I keep a disc with MacPup available just in case I have a HDD failure and want to retrieve my documents, etc.  
I started on Ubuntu almost a decade ago when you had to download and install the restricted drivers, did that because I hated Vista, went back to Windows when Win 7 was released but only because I like my main stream games.  Now as Linux grows in leaps and bounds outside of the US we'll probably start seeing even more high end games ported over to Linux so as the game options grow I'll probably switch back to Linux as my only OS.  
Not that I don't like Windows, my issues are with Microsoft and their money first over user approach.  Granted pretty much every for profit company does that and I can choose to use them or not.  Hell I use my smart phone as a phone, I rarely text and rarely use it for maps and to search for reviews on something I'm looking to buy when I'm already at the store.  Damn screens are too small and annoying to move around in.


----------



## Ringel05

One thing I avoid like the plague is talking about something I know little about.  Take servers, unless I'm asking a question my primary knowledge of servers is, "oh so that's a server, nice to know"..........  I tried years ago to turn an old machine into a home server.........  Like I said, I tried........  Obviously not hard enough.........


----------



## Programmer

Iceweasel said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe that's the problem. The microgeeks are running Linux under Windows and blaming Linux for shit gone wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any issues with Linux on the VM or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then maybe you can help those other guys get it to run so they can at least form an honest opinion. But you've contradicted yourself by saying it was useless except as a server.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I said it was _for_ a web server.  That's what I meant, anyhow.  I think it's _silly_ as a PC OS but it can be used for that just fine.
> 
> People with trouble installing linux should just mail you the machine and buy a pre-configured windows computer.  To linux' credit, you don't have to take the whole day off to install it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you just admitted you use Linux in VM for work, while telling us it's silly. As a PC it works great so the silliness resides between your ears. No need to get huffy about it.
Click to expand...

I think I spilled my bias earlier about Linux web servers, plus I compose for LAMP almost always.  That's the purpose of the VM repo I have. I'm fiddling with that thru the sudo command line and my editor, then looking at the output in the next browser tab from this at a localhost address.  It may not be what you're imagining, nor as Ringel05 points out, I am not imagining your experience.

On our boxes that are for production and presentation testing, I've spent time on the GUI.  I'm down with the minimum.  Once you're in your app, it's moot.  

Silly for me is the inverse where I live in a good server OS and boot up a win10 install to run cutting edge productivity software for cash.  Before I reboot linux, I'd get in a round of one of the old ass windows games I dig. I'd have to hear shit from my woman because our lil netflix client looks weird. It piles up.

It would boot up faster than the windows setup.  Those 'tiles' in w10 don't actually do anything, so you'r not missing out on anything there.


----------



## Programmer

Ringel05 said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? I have 14.04 on a VM on this computer I'm on right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, I missed the VM reference here.....  Hell dud, you can't even get full Windows functionality in VM without tweaking code and even then.......
> If you want to honestly discuss Linux operating systems you need to use it as a primary or secondary (dual boot) otherwise your exposure is limited leading to an obvious mis-derived bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have 2 linux boxes and 3 laptops with the Ubuntu VM setup.   Linux for me is about bashing commands to a web server.  My top dev swears by it as an GUI OS, but he's cuban, I guess they're 100% linux down there.
> 
> It might be mis-derived, but I think using Linux as a pedestrian OS is like drinking pig's milk.  Why, because bacon's tasty? Gross!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you're talking from a position of (extremely) limited knowledge but hey, don't let that stop your exercise in self foot chewing, it's actually quite amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It passes the time.  Knowledge isn't something I allocate to OSs, to be honest.  They're literally in the background.
> 
> Do you use Ubuntu or Mint?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows 10 and Ubuntu.  I've used Mint, tried Fedora, Bodhi, Lubuntu, OpenSUSE, PuppyLinux.  I keep a disc with MacPup available just in case I have a HDD failure and want to retrieve my documents, etc.
> I started on Ubuntu almost a decade ago when you had to download and install the restricted drivers, did that because I hated Vista, went back to Windows when Win 7 was released but only because I like my main stream games.  Now as Linux grows in leaps and bounds outside of the US we'll probably start seeing even more high end games ported over to Linux so as the game options grow I'll probably switch back to Linux as my only OS.
> Not that I don't like Windows, my issues are with Microsoft and their money first over user approach.  Granted pretty much every for profit company does that and I can choose to use them or not.  Hell I use my smart phone as a phone, I rarely text and rarely use it for maps and to search for reviews on something I'm looking to buy when I'm already at the store.  Damn screens are too small and annoying to move around in.
Click to expand...

I got the 14.04 for all the machines recently, so I'm just checking that out.  I've used RedHat UI a good bit. 

They released Civilization 5 on linux.


----------



## Ringel05

Programmer said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, I missed the VM reference here.....  Hell dud, you can't even get full Windows functionality in VM without tweaking code and even then.......
> If you want to honestly discuss Linux operating systems you need to use it as a primary or secondary (dual boot) otherwise your exposure is limited leading to an obvious mis-derived bias.
> 
> 
> 
> We have 2 linux boxes and 3 laptops with the Ubuntu VM setup.   Linux for me is about bashing commands to a web server.  My top dev swears by it as an GUI OS, but he's cuban, I guess they're 100% linux down there.
> 
> It might be mis-derived, but I think using Linux as a pedestrian OS is like drinking pig's milk.  Why, because bacon's tasty? Gross!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you're talking from a position of (extremely) limited knowledge but hey, don't let that stop your exercise in self foot chewing, it's actually quite amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It passes the time.  Knowledge isn't something I allocate to OSs, to be honest.  They're literally in the background.
> 
> Do you use Ubuntu or Mint?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows 10 and Ubuntu.  I've used Mint, tried Fedora, Bodhi, Lubuntu, OpenSUSE, PuppyLinux.  I keep a disc with MacPup available just in case I have a HDD failure and want to retrieve my documents, etc.
> I started on Ubuntu almost a decade ago when you had to download and install the restricted drivers, did that because I hated Vista, went back to Windows when Win 7 was released but only because I like my main stream games.  Now as Linux grows in leaps and bounds outside of the US we'll probably start seeing even more high end games ported over to Linux so as the game options grow I'll probably switch back to Linux as my only OS.
> Not that I don't like Windows, my issues are with Microsoft and their money first over user approach.  Granted pretty much every for profit company does that and I can choose to use them or not.  Hell I use my smart phone as a phone, I rarely text and rarely use it for maps and to search for reviews on something I'm looking to buy when I'm already at the store.  Damn screens are too small and annoying to move around in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got the 14.04 for all the machines recently, so I'm just checking that out.  I've used RedHat UI a good bit.
> 
> They released Civilization 5 on linux.
Click to expand...

I do primarily FPS but occasionally RTS (very limited)  If, when I tried some of the other non-Ubuntu based Linux distros, my experience with Linux was limited or new I probably would have immediately gone back to Vista in a heart beat.  I'm not one of the Torvalds disciples or a Windows acolyte, both need serious couch time with a shrink and I'm not talking sex either........
Both OSs have their pluses and minuses, if I could get a Linux version of Win 7 I'd be a happy man.........  I wouldn't even have a problem with paying for the OS, at least paying what I think it's worth, not what someone like M$ thinks it's worth to support Bill Gates and Satya Nadellas lifestyles.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

On Microsoft...what has always boggled my mind is how Steve Balmer kept his job as long as he did. I can't think of another CEO that just got everything wrong. Everything.
Apple swallowed Microsoft because Microsoft botched everything it tried to make other than the OS


----------



## Ringel05

I think he works for Microsoft.........


----------



## FA_Q2

Ringel05 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people had to install an OS - any OS - they would choose Linux because the install takes 1/4th the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds nice but is utterly false.  When people have to install an OS they chose windows the VAST majority of the time.  That is a stone cold fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't read what he said........  Ya missed the "if"........  Try again.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I didn't miss anything at all.
> 
> IF someone must install an OS, they chose windows almost every time.  That is a FACT.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you're missing the obvious so I'll make it easy for you.  How many people have or eve know how to install their own OS.......?  If you say more than 10% you're either lying to me or yourself.  How many people even know what an OS is?  again.........
Click to expand...

Most people.  

Just because you refuse to acknowledge that does not make it false.  There is little hard data on full license sales figures (almost every single figure includes OEM licenses) but every single person I know has installed a new OS at one time or another.  Every.  Single.  One.

Even my grandfather has done so and he cannot figure out how to use email.  You are being purposefully obtuse demanding that virtually no one has installed an OS at one time or another.


----------



## Ringel05

FA_Q2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people had to install an OS - any OS - they would choose Linux because the install takes 1/4th the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds nice but is utterly false.  When people have to install an OS they chose windows the VAST majority of the time.  That is a stone cold fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't read what he said........  Ya missed the "if"........  Try again.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I didn't miss anything at all.
> 
> IF someone must install an OS, they chose windows almost every time.  That is a FACT.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you're missing the obvious so I'll make it easy for you.  How many people have or eve know how to install their own OS.......?  If you say more than 10% you're either lying to me or yourself.  How many people even know what an OS is?  again.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people.
> 
> Just because you refuse to acknowledge that does not make it false.  There is little hard data on full license sales figures (almost every single figure includes OEM licenses) but every single person I know has installed a new OS at one time or another.  Every.  Single.  One.
> 
> Even my grandfather has done so and he cannot figure out how to use email.  You are being purposefully obtuse demanding that virtually no one has installed an OS at one time or another.
Click to expand...

I think you're referring to people who purchase a computer with a OS already installed on it, it comes that way, they don't install it.  Hell most people know how to turn it on, search the internet, play a few games, use Word and turn it off, that's it.  As for people installing their own OS, you're sadly mistaken, the vast majority of users haven't a clue.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

FA_Q2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people had to install an OS - any OS - they would choose Linux because the install takes 1/4th the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds nice but is utterly false.  When people have to install an OS they chose windows the VAST majority of the time.  That is a stone cold fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't read what he said........  Ya missed the "if"........  Try again.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I didn't miss anything at all.
> 
> IF someone must install an OS, they chose windows almost every time.  That is a FACT.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you're missing the obvious so I'll make it easy for you.  How many people have or eve know how to install their own OS.......?  If you say more than 10% you're either lying to me or yourself.  How many people even know what an OS is?  again.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people.
> 
> Just because you refuse to acknowledge that does not make it false.  There is little hard data on full license sales figures (almost every single figure includes OEM licenses) but every single person I know has installed a new OS at one time or another.  Every.  Single.  One.
> 
> Even my grandfather has done so and he cannot figure out how to use email.  You are being purposefully obtuse demanding that virtually no one has installed an OS at one time or another.
Click to expand...


Yes and I personally have known the past three Presidents of the United States personally.
Because that is about the same likelihood as every one you know has installed an OS. That or you live in a family of computer analyst.
  If you ere to randomly call 1000 people in America and ask the question "what OS do you use"...maybe, maybe 5% would give a correct answer. 
So for you to know that every single person you know not only knows what an OS is - but has installed one before - would be akin to winning the lottery...twice.
Since we know you like to play with words and spin your responses...I tend to believe that Ringel is correct...you are counting people who bought a new PC and "finished" the install by answering a few questions as "installing an OS".
Reddit much?


----------



## FA_Q2

Ringel05 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds nice but is utterly false.  When people have to install an OS they chose windows the VAST majority of the time.  That is a stone cold fact.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read what he said........  Ya missed the "if"........  Try again.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I didn't miss anything at all.
> 
> IF someone must install an OS, they chose windows almost every time.  That is a FACT.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you're missing the obvious so I'll make it easy for you.  How many people have or eve know how to install their own OS.......?  If you say more than 10% you're either lying to me or yourself.  How many people even know what an OS is?  again.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people.
> 
> Just because you refuse to acknowledge that does not make it false.  There is little hard data on full license sales figures (almost every single figure includes OEM licenses) but every single person I know has installed a new OS at one time or another.  Every.  Single.  One.
> 
> Even my grandfather has done so and he cannot figure out how to use email.  You are being purposefully obtuse demanding that virtually no one has installed an OS at one time or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're referring to people who purchase a computer with a OS already installed on it, it comes that way, they don't install it.  Hell most people know how to turn it on, search the internet, play a few games, use Word and turn it off, that's it.  As for people installing their own OS, you're sadly mistaken, the vast majority of users haven't a clue.
Click to expand...

No I am not.  I know what installing an OS is vs getting an OEM copy already on a computer you buy is.  So does virtually everyone else in the nation.  I tire of this idiocy.  I no longer care if you all want to live in your own world and ignore reality. Whatever - Linux is gods gift to humanity - MS sucks and windows is only on 98% of personal computers because they have brainwashed everyone else (except 3 people on USMB).  Just the other day Linux even did my laundry.


----------



## FA_Q2

iamwhatiseem said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds nice but is utterly false.  When people have to install an OS they chose windows the VAST majority of the time.  That is a stone cold fact.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read what he said........  Ya missed the "if"........  Try again.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I didn't miss anything at all.
> 
> IF someone must install an OS, they chose windows almost every time.  That is a FACT.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you're missing the obvious so I'll make it easy for you.  How many people have or eve know how to install their own OS.......?  If you say more than 10% you're either lying to me or yourself.  How many people even know what an OS is?  again.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people.
> 
> Just because you refuse to acknowledge that does not make it false.  There is little hard data on full license sales figures (almost every single figure includes OEM licenses) but every single person I know has installed a new OS at one time or another.  Every.  Single.  One.
> 
> Even my grandfather has done so and he cannot figure out how to use email.  You are being purposefully obtuse demanding that virtually no one has installed an OS at one time or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and I personally have known the past three Presidents of the United States personally.
> Because that is about the same likelihood as every one you know has installed an OS. That or you live in a family of computer analyst.
> If you ere to randomly call 1000 people in America and ask the question "what OS do you use"...maybe, maybe 5% would give a correct answer.
> So for you to know that every single person you know not only knows what an OS is - but has installed one before - would be akin to winning the lottery...twice.
> Since we know you like to play with words and spin your responses...I tend to believe that Ringel is correct...you are counting people who bought a new PC and "finished" the install by answering a few questions as "installing an OS".
> Reddit much?
Click to expand...

Fuck off worthless troll.  You idiots just want to reiterate your fanboy delusions while demanding that everyone else is a fanboy.  Go on - ignore reality - I no longer give a shit.


----------



## Iceweasel

FA_Q2 said:


> No I am not.  I know what installing an OS is vs getting an OEM copy already on a computer you buy is.  So does virtually everyone else in the nation.  I tire of this idiocy.  I no longer care if you all want to live in your own world and ignore reality. Whatever - Linux is gods gift to humanity - MS sucks and windows is only on 98% of personal computers because they have brainwashed everyone else (except 3 people on USMB).  Just the other day Linux even did my laundry.


You keep making stupid comments. Market share is not equivalent to superiority of product. No, more than 3 people use Linux, it's you that lives in a dream world. You sound hurt, confused and angry.


----------



## Iceweasel

FA_Q2 said:


> Fuck off worthless troll.  You idiots just want to reiterate your fanboy delusions while demanding that everyone else is a fanboy.  Go on - ignore reality - I no longer give a shit.


LOL


----------



## Ringel05

FA_Q2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read what he said........  Ya missed the "if"........  Try again.........
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn't miss anything at all.
> 
> IF someone must install an OS, they chose windows almost every time.  That is a FACT.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you're missing the obvious so I'll make it easy for you.  How many people have or eve know how to install their own OS.......?  If you say more than 10% you're either lying to me or yourself.  How many people even know what an OS is?  again.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people.
> 
> Just because you refuse to acknowledge that does not make it false.  There is little hard data on full license sales figures (almost every single figure includes OEM licenses) but every single person I know has installed a new OS at one time or another.  Every.  Single.  One.
> 
> Even my grandfather has done so and he cannot figure out how to use email.  You are being purposefully obtuse demanding that virtually no one has installed an OS at one time or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're referring to people who purchase a computer with a OS already installed on it, it comes that way, they don't install it.  Hell most people know how to turn it on, search the internet, play a few games, use Word and turn it off, that's it.  As for people installing their own OS, you're sadly mistaken, the vast majority of users haven't a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am not.  I know what installing an OS is vs getting an OEM copy already on a computer you buy is.  So does virtually everyone else in the nation.  I tire of this idiocy.  I no longer care if you all want to live in your own world and ignore reality. Whatever - Linux is gods gift to humanity - MS sucks and windows is only on 98% of personal computers because they have brainwashed everyone else (except 3 people on USMB).  Just the other day Linux even did my laundry.
Click to expand...

And you're an ignorant ass who can't see past your own circle of geek friends, you attribute their knowledge to everyone else in the world, typical.  Guess you missed the part where I said my primary is Windows 10.  I have 5 computers, only one is running Ubuntu.  You also missed the part where I stated both have positives and negatives.  You truly are clueless but hey, feel free, no skin off of my nose.


----------



## Iceweasel

I'm really liking Plasma 5 under Kubuntu (Ubuntu with KDE environment. As much as I like Mint I think this is a keeper. I was testing it because I have a SSD coming in a few days so this will go on it. You can adjust anything to your liking and it has even better graphic tablet control, KDE was always more artist driven. 

It does take some overhead though, about a gig of memory before you start running programs but I have 8 so still plenty to work with. Plasma 5 will be available for Mint 18 when they get that out but it won't be anytime soon.


----------



## Bleipriester

Linux disciples will never admit that Linux is not the best OS for the PC users.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Linux disciples will never admit that Linux is not the best OS for the PC users.


Windows disciples will never admit that Windows is not the best OS for PC users........  See how that works......?  Pretty funny.......


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Linux disciples will never admit that Linux is not the best OS for the PC users.


And here he is flogging his microdick around again. As if it changes anything. Poor little boy.


----------



## Bleipriester

You see? People could present their arguments but those have none...


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> You see? People could present their arguments but those have none...


Betcha don't even see the irony........


----------



## FA_Q2

Bleipriester said:


> Linux disciples will never admit that Linux is not the best OS for the PC users.


I actually came here thinking it would be a good idea to start my next build off with Linux.  Still might try but just talking about the OS has really turned me off on the idea in general.  It is like talking to a wall.  Never commented on here about Linux at all and they are still convinced themselves that I am somehow against the OS and a windows fan.  Obviously they are trying to convince themselves more than anyone else.


----------



## Ringel05

FA_Q2 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linux disciples will never admit that Linux is not the best OS for the PC users.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually came here thinking it would be a good idea to start my next build off with Linux.  Still might try but just talking about the OS has really turned me off on the idea in general.  It is like talking to a wall.  Never commented on here about Linux at all and they are still convinced themselves that I am somehow against the OS and a windows fan.  Obviously they are trying to convince themselves more than anyone else.
Click to expand...

Hope you're not including me and iamwhatiseem, we were addressing your fallacies and misconceptions about OSs in general.
Bleep is a M$ bot if there ever was one, Icetweezle doesn't know how to control himself.


----------



## Bleipriester

FA_Q2 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linux disciples will never admit that Linux is not the best OS for the PC users.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually came here thinking it would be a good idea to start my next build off with Linux.  Still might try but just talking about the OS has really turned me off on the idea in general.  It is like talking to a wall.  Never commented on here about Linux at all and they are still convinced themselves that I am somehow against the OS and a windows fan.  Obviously they are trying to convince themselves more than anyone else.
Click to expand...

That´s their problem. Not all Linux-fans are like that, though.

However, if you want to try Linux, try Korora. It is not as known as Ubuntu but it comes with many tools pre-installed and and tries to include one tool for every task.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linux disciples will never admit that Linux is not the best OS for the PC users.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually came here thinking it would be a good idea to start my next build off with Linux.  Still might try but just talking about the OS has really turned me off on the idea in general.  It is like talking to a wall.  Never commented on here about Linux at all and they are still convinced themselves that I am somehow against the OS and a windows fan.  Obviously they are trying to convince themselves more than anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you're not including me and iamwhatiseem, we were addressing your fallacies and misconceptions about OSs in general.
> Bleep is a M$ bot if there ever was one, Icetweezle doesn't know how to control himself.
Click to expand...

I am not a MS bot. You are MS-opponents.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linux disciples will never admit that Linux is not the best OS for the PC users.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually came here thinking it would be a good idea to start my next build off with Linux.  Still might try but just talking about the OS has really turned me off on the idea in general.  It is like talking to a wall.  Never commented on here about Linux at all and they are still convinced themselves that I am somehow against the OS and a windows fan.  Obviously they are trying to convince themselves more than anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you're not including me and iamwhatiseem, we were addressing your fallacies and misconceptions about OSs in general.
> Bleep is a M$ bot if there ever was one, Icetweezle doesn't know how to control himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a MS bot. You are MS-opponents.
Click to expand...

Yes I have issues with M$, but show me where I'm a Windows opponent.........  I won't hold my breath, can't do it that long........  And your every post belies your non-bot claim.......  Try again.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linux disciples will never admit that Linux is not the best OS for the PC users.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually came here thinking it would be a good idea to start my next build off with Linux.  Still might try but just talking about the OS has really turned me off on the idea in general.  It is like talking to a wall.  Never commented on here about Linux at all and they are still convinced themselves that I am somehow against the OS and a windows fan.  Obviously they are trying to convince themselves more than anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you're not including me and iamwhatiseem, we were addressing your fallacies and misconceptions about OSs in general.
> Bleep is a M$ bot if there ever was one, Icetweezle doesn't know how to control himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a MS bot. You are MS-opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have issues with M$, but show me where I'm a Windows opponent.........  I won't hold my breath, can't do it that long........  And your every post belies your non-bot claim.......  Try again.
Click to expand...

Show me a MS bot post, then.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linux disciples will never admit that Linux is not the best OS for the PC users.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually came here thinking it would be a good idea to start my next build off with Linux.  Still might try but just talking about the OS has really turned me off on the idea in general.  It is like talking to a wall.  Never commented on here about Linux at all and they are still convinced themselves that I am somehow against the OS and a windows fan.  Obviously they are trying to convince themselves more than anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you're not including me and iamwhatiseem, we were addressing your fallacies and misconceptions about OSs in general.
> Bleep is a M$ bot if there ever was one, Icetweezle doesn't know how to control himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a MS bot. You are MS-opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have issues with M$, but show me where I'm a Windows opponent.........  I won't hold my breath, can't do it that long........  And your every post belies your non-bot claim.......  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me a MS bot post, then.
Click to expand...

Simple, find any post you make about Linux and how messed up it is, only an idiot or an M$ bot would come up with that.  Which do you want to be?


----------



## Bleipriester

Pick one.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Pick one.


Any post you make about how hard and bad Linux is for the typical user, you know exactly what I'm talking about and no, I'm not going to waste my time figuring how to search for what we both know is true.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick one.
> 
> 
> 
> Any post you make about how hard and bad Linux is for the typical user, you know exactly what I'm talking about and no, I'm not going to waste my time figuring how to search for what we both know is true.
Click to expand...

I never made such a post.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick one.
> 
> 
> 
> Any post you make about how hard and bad Linux is for the typical user, you know exactly what I'm talking about and no, I'm not going to waste my time figuring how to search for what we both know is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never made such a post.
Click to expand...

Whatever.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick one.
> 
> 
> 
> Any post you make about how hard and bad Linux is for the typical user, you know exactly what I'm talking about and no, I'm not going to waste my time figuring how to search for what we both know is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never made such a post.
Click to expand...


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> You see? People could present their arguments but those have none...


We already did. Tucking your head in your ass doesn't make reality disappear.


----------



## Iceweasel

FA_Q2 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linux disciples will never admit that Linux is not the best OS for the PC users.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually came here thinking it would be a good idea to start my next build off with Linux.  Still might try but just talking about the OS has really turned me off on the idea in general.  It is like talking to a wall.  Never commented on here about Linux at all and they are still convinced themselves that I am somehow against the OS and a windows fan.  Obviously they are trying to convince themselves more than anyone else.
Click to expand...

No one needs your approval and don't need convincing. It's you guys that refuse to accept that people are preferring Linux for reasons mentioned here, and other threads. It wouldn't make me do anything differently if someone said things I didn't like, I'd chose the OS I wanted. I don't get that level of sensitivity. 

If you are honestly looking into it, it's free and you don't need to commit to anything, download a iso, burn to a dvd or thumb drive, boot to it and run it live (nothing written to the hard drive) and then you'll know.


----------



## Iceweasel

Woo hoo! I got my Sandisk SSD in the mail an hour ago and here I be with a fresh install of Kubuntu on it. All updated and everything. I wasn't quite sure what would happen with the exact same thing on the hard drive (along with Mint 17.3) but it didn't care. I thought it would be OK but wasn't sure. 

One interesting thing, the Sandisk is a 250gb and I only get 120gb. Plenty enough since I will use the HD for storage but I'm glad I didn't save a few bucks and get the 120 drive! I know they want some unallocated space on these things but half? Dayum.


----------



## Likkmee

Iceweasel said:


> Woo hoo! I got my Sandisk SSD in the mail an hour ago and here I be with a fresh install of Kubuntu on it. All updated and everything. I wasn't quite sure what would happen with the exact same thing on the hard drive (along with Mint 17.3) but it didn't care. I thought it would be OK but wasn't sure.
> 
> One interesting thing, the Sandisk is a 250gb and I only get 120gb. Plenty enough since I will use the HD for storage but I'm glad I didn't save a few bucks and get the 120 drive! I know they want some unallocated space on these things but half? Dayum.


BIOS issue perhaps ?
 BTW any real speed difference other than booting ?


----------



## Iceweasel

Likkmee said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo! I got my Sandisk SSD in the mail an hour ago and here I be with a fresh install of Kubuntu on it. All updated and everything. I wasn't quite sure what would happen with the exact same thing on the hard drive (along with Mint 17.3) but it didn't care. I thought it would be OK but wasn't sure.
> 
> One interesting thing, the Sandisk is a 250gb and I only get 120gb. Plenty enough since I will use the HD for storage but I'm glad I didn't save a few bucks and get the 120 drive! I know they want some unallocated space on these things but half? Dayum.
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS issue perhaps ?
> BTW any real speed difference other than booting ?
Click to expand...

On the size? I don't think so but I can research it. It's a non issue really, I just looked at the partition manager and it's only using 5 gigs of 111 gigs. And it was smart enough to keep using the swap file on the hard disk.

The difference is everything flies. It boots in a few seconds and programs just pop open.


----------

